# ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Gif Thread (GIFS ONLY)**<---



## Heel Green Ranger




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Bella Twins hot GIFS from RAW*

Bella Twins GIFS from RAW this past Monday

Nikki









Brie









Nikki









Brie









Nikki









Brie









Nikki - Look closely at this picture between her legs, maybe i'm just seeing things.









Brie


----------



## RustledJimmys

*ASS ASS ASS [UPDATED WITH THE BEST PICS YET]*


----------



## RustledJimmys

*Paige ass GIF*


----------



## Damien

*Kaitlyn GIF's*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Tons of Maryse Gifs...*

You're welcome :sandow2


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*So many Kelly Kelly Gifs*

I love making Gif threads, I know you guys like it to. So here's another one.

I've never been a fan of Kelly Kelly but damn she is hot.

































unk



















































































































































































































































































































































And for the finale


----------



## Damien




----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

I'll be posting Gifs from RAW and Smackdown weekly.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Scarlett Bordeaux from ROH


































Velvet Sky from Impact on Thursday


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Payback

Kaitlyn










































AJ


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

RAW June 17 2013

AJ Lee


















Kaitlyn


----------



## HankHill_85

*Kaitlyn GIF (More Boob Play)*


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Smackdown 6/21/13










Superstars 6/20/13


















Layla










































Nikki Bella


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Stan Rizzo

Scarlett Bordeaux
I love her.


----------



## WrestlingDivasHard

*Christy Hemme*


----------



## WrestlingDivasHard

*Tara*






































I also have some NSFW GIFs. Message me if you want them.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## BarneyArmy

*Aj Lee 10/10 appreciation thread*

Can all her best gifs/pics please have its own thread.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Aj Lee 10/10 appreciation thread*


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Aj Lee 10/10 appreciation thread*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Aj Lee 10/10 appreciation thread*


----------



## 751161

*Re: Aj Lee 10/10 appreciation thread*


----------



## BarneyArmy

Keep them coming guys.


----------



## The99Crusher

*AJ Lee Appreciation (ASS!)*


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## Damien




----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat Mickie damn 10/10 so perfect yup a wrestling goddess.

Velvet 9/10

Scarlett 9/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not fond of Aksana, but man, those gifs are crazy. :lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Want some of Mickie walking up the ramp at end of match taunting


----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## Damien




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## Damien




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Maria Kanellis - FWE No Limits 2013


























































Mickie James Photoshoot


























Kelly Kelly


























Layla


----------



## HHHGame78

From the Funny Pictures thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kinda similar to the gif of AJ walking in her bikini. :hmm:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Nikki Bella


















Mickie James


----------



## Hades1313

Just saw that Nikki Bella video. I may prefer real over fake boobs...but those things look amazing.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ



























Nikki Bella


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Damn Nikki is looking good :yum:

:cena5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ. :faint:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

AJ 10/10
Nikki 8/10


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Teryn Tarrell










Mickie James


































Christy Hemme


















Kaitlyn


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Money in the Bank 2013

AJ Lee


----------



## Amazing End 96

Hemme :faint


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Brie Bella











Kelly Kelly


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Aksana - Main-Event 7/17/13


































Layla - Main-Event 7/17/13


























Maria Kanellis - ROH Night of Hoopla 7/11/13










Scarlett Bordeaux - ROH Night of Hoopla 7/11/13


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I can get used to Aksana's ass bouncing like that.


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm wit'cha on that swagg.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What's Rose's gimmick? The Friendliest chick on the roster?


----------



## Mr. I

Her gimmick is she's a wrestling mark that's just happy to be here.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Gail Kim - Impact Wrestling 7/18/13


















Mickie James - Impact Wrestling 7/18/13


























Nikki Bella - ESPY Awards


----------



## Hades1313

Nikki is just dying to let everybody know that her tits are bigger than Brie's


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

She tells people all the time her tits and ass is bigger than Brie's.


----------



## Eulonzo

:yum: Dat face.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Kelly Kelly


























Layla










Michelle McCool


































Maria Kanellis - ROH Night of Reclimation 2013


























































Scarlett Bordeaux - Night of Reclimation 2013


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Scarlett, Layla, and Kelly. :agree:


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Natalya


















Nikki Bella


----------



## Eulonzo

I would comment on Natalya but I'm afraid Tyson Kidd would get worried for his wife... :homer


----------



## Amazing End 96

wow Nattie looks great and that Scarlett is something else :ass


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Velvet Sky


































Mickie James


































Paige


























Nikki Bella


















Brie Bella


----------



## Hades1313

We get it Nikki...yer tits are bigger than Brie's


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Not really sure what so many people see in Paige. She's very average looking to me and while the pale skin does help her stand out, it's not very appealing.

Velvet on the other hand... :mark:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Dalnath the Second said:


> Not really sure what so many people see in Paige. She's very average looking to me and while the pale skin does help her stand out, it's not very appealing.



I completely agree. I never found her attractive at all. I posted those GIFS for her fans since i was posting some GIFS anyways.


----------



## PRODIGY

Thanks for the Paige gifs man.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Love those Mickie gifs and one of Velvet spanking Mickie


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Layla - Superstars 7/25/13


----------



## Amazing End 96

Layla ass is perfect


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Mmmmm... Layla :ass


----------



## virus21

Ah come on Mickie, let them fall out


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Layla ass is second best to me in wrestling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Layla and that bubble butt.

:datass


----------



## Damien




----------



## SUNDAY

vampyr said:


>












Natalya has to one of the more underated Divas in terms of hotness. :datass


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Velvet Sky - House Show in Pensacola


































Velvet Sky - House Show in Columbus


























AJ Lee - RAW 7/29/13


















Brie Bella - RAW 7/29/13


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ was sexy through out that entire match. :faint:

Bonus that the match was awesome as well.


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Velvet... :ass


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Need Mickie from house shows.

Velvet and Aj though looked great.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

vampyr said:


>


And them Bella Twins expect us to beleive she is ugly what a load of shit


----------



## Amazing End 96

AJ and Velvet :ass


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Nikki Bella


















































Brie Bella


----------



## Freeway.86

DAMN NIKKI'S ASS!!! 100000000000000/10


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Freeway.86 said:


> DAMN NIKKI'S ASS!!! *100000000000000/10*


Wow, you must not of seen many nice asses in your life.


----------



## Freeway.86

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Wow, you must not of seen many nice asses in your life.


No I've seen a great many. I just like seeing her bending over in tight jeans haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hoping for some JoJo gifs soon enough.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Freeway.86 said:


> No I've seen a great many. I just like seeing her bending over in tight jeans haha


haha yeah i know what you mean 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hoping for some JoJo gifs soon enough.


If there's any nice ones, I'll be uploading them.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Velvet Sky - House Show


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

i like Velvet and her amazing ass but want some Mickie.


----------



## Freeway.86

Taeler Hendrix-OVW


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Taeler is fucking sexy. Can't believe the whole 'she's too heavy for TV' thing that went down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dalnath the Second said:


> Taeler is fucking sexy. Can't believe the whole 'she's too heavy for TV' thing that went down.


Yeah dem heavy tits.


----------



## virus21

Dalnath the Second said:


> Taeler is fucking sexy. Can't believe the whole 'she's too heavy for TV' thing that went down.


Considering its been said that it didnt...


----------



## Dalnath the Second

virus21 said:


> Considering its been said that it didnt...


The only news I've been able to find is that the comment didn't come from Dixie, not that it wasn't said at all.


----------



## HHHGame78

Dalnath the Second said:


> Taeler is fucking sexy. Can't believe the whole 'she's too heavy for TV' thing that went down.


If Taeler is "too heavy" then ODB is too and too ugly.


----------



## PRODIGY

Freeway.86 said:


> Taeler Hendrix-OVW


:bosh2:ass


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Kelly Kelly


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Aksana - House Show. Shanghai, China 8/2/13


----------



## PRODIGY

I know I'm in the minority but I think Aksana is pretty hot.bama


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Sometimes she looks hot, sometimes she looks horrible like in those gifs. I think it depends on what she's wearing.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Aksana is one sexy women, behind AJ she is the 2nd hottest diva imo


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Ithil said:


>


AJ's face after Big E is done throwing her around the bedroom :lmao


----------



## Café de René

virus21 said:


> Considering its been said that it didnt...


Maybe Dixie didnt but look at the topic about that in TNA forum and you'll find dozens of people agreeing, it's scary.


----------



## Bryan D.

:bosh


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Layla 2008


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That 2nd gif :homer


----------



## Gandhi

Layla is just... :homer


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Naomi


















Cameron










Nikki Bella


























Brie Bella


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAMN Naomi.


----------



## HHHGame78

Layla 2008 looks like a certain 2013 Diva's Champion.


----------



## Gandhi

Naomi and Cameron... :moodforloveface


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Guess im the only one who dont fine Naomi all that good looking.


----------



## SUNDAY

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Guess im the only one who dont fine Naomi all that good looking.


Fight the cause brother. Having a big ass doesn't make you attractive. Just look at Nikki Minaj, that 'thing' is gruesome.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Guess im the only one who dont fine Naomi all that good looking.


You're definitely not the only one. I know very few people that thinks she's attractive.


----------



## Nostalgia

SUNDAY said:


> Fight the cause brother. Having a big ass doesn't make you attractive. Just look at Nikki Minaj, that 'thing' is gruesome.


This. Facially Noami isn't attractive at all imo.


----------



## PRODIGY

What straight man looking at her face though? :ron1


----------



## Gandhi

Naomi to me is more attractive than chicks like Lita,Torrie Wilson,Trish Stratus, and even Mickie James and I'm very serious about this. Yes, when I mean hotter I mean sexier in every single way as in facially and body wise.I've seen people on this forum actually say she's flat out ugly and it legit baffles me how anybody can think she's not attractive let alone _"ugly"_.

Just goes to show you taste in women is different with everybody.


----------



## William Murderface

Legasee said:


> What straight man looking at her face though? :ron1


Ditto for Tessmacher.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ Lee - RAW 8/5/13


















Layla - RAW 8/5/13


----------



## Amazing End 96

Layla too hot


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh DAT AJ and Layla


----------



## virus21

Dont care about AJ, but damn Layla.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL love it when they skip together.


----------



## PRODIGY

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Layla - RAW 8/5/13


:homer


----------



## WWE Attitude

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Jimshine

I would wife Naomi. WIFE her.

Nice arse, beautiful dark skin, tits and lips ... and guess what she doesn't have a MAN JAW and FAKE TAN DISASTER like half the other divas. 

WIFE HER.

Oh yeah, and anyone else think Natalya looks like Stiflers Mum   oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## koial




----------



## Wwe_Rules32

I Love This Layla Is Sexy As Hell :homer





koial said:


>


----------



## Slider575

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Guess im the only one who dont fine Naomi all that good looking.


Absolutely agreed, I don't understand guys drooling over her I don't see it at all. Easily the least attractive woman on the roster now. But dat Aj/Layla :yum:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Aksana - Main-Event 8/7/13


















































Christy Hemme


----------



## PRODIGY

Dat Aksana! bama


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Tessmacher


----------



## Hades1313

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Tessmacher


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalnath the Second

:ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:homer :datass

my god


----------



## virus21

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Tessmacher


I want that ass!!!!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Velvet Sky - One Night Only 8/2/13


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Maria Kanellis


----------



## Skullduggery

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Tessmacher


Sweet fucking jesus :clap :clap :clap


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Nikki Bella


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nikki is so much more of a heel on this show than RAW. lol


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Kaitlyn - House Show


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Nikki Bella http://i.imgur.com/qrKCW35.png


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ Lee - RAW 8/12/13











Only 1 worthy GIF from RAW this week.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Kaitlyn wears way too much clothing when she wrestles.


----------



## Dalnath the Second




----------



## Riddle101

^^^ You need a white t-shirt to do that


----------



## Stan Rizzo

i am 99.9% sure i can see a nipple in swagger rocks' sig.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

http://womenswrestlinggifs.tumblr.com/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stan Rizzo said:


> i am 99.9% sure i can see a nipple in swagger rocks' sig.


No, you don't. :side:


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Liking these Paige and AJ gifs but need some Mickie James up in yhis thread.


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao I love this.


----------



## Eulonzo

CM Punk Is A God said:


>


I've never seen her ass look that good. :yum: It's usually only her boobs that looks sexy because of her attire.


----------



## Café de René

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


That segment was awesome !


----------



## virus21

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Liking these Paige and AJ gifs but need some Mickie James up in yhis thread.


----------



## Eulonzo

The jeans make her ass less hot to me. Same with the stuff AJ wears, it just doesn't make their asses look nice.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Thank you Mickie always a pleasure to see


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

>


Rep.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Gail Kim - TNA Impact 8/15/13


























Mickie James - TNA Impact 8/15/13


















Velvet Sky


















Mickie James


















Reby Sky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Reby & Mickie. :clap


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Layla - Smackdown 8/16/13


































AJ Lee - Smackdown 8/16/13


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Gail has NO ass 

Mickie 10/10
Reby 8/10

AJ 10/10
Layla 9/10


----------



## PRODIGY

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> *Gail has NO ass *
> 
> We know Gail don't have much ass. Why the fuck you hate on Gail so much?
> 
> 
> Layla looking hot as always.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Legasee said:


> Torrie/Trish Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gail has NO ass *
> 
> We know Gail don't have much ass. Why the fuck you hate on Gail so much?
> 
> 
> Layla looking hot as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Not hating just stating a opinion like many does on AJ and other. Alsi not finding Gail the G.O.A.T don't mean I'm hating on her just difference of opinions.
Click to expand...


----------



## PRODIGY

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Legasee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hating just stating a opinion like many does on AJ and other. *Alsi not finding Gail the G.O.A.T don't mean I'm hating on her just difference of opinions*.
> 
> 
> 
> She better than Mickie though!:draper2
Click to expand...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Legasee said:


> Torrie/Trish Lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> She better than Mickie though!:draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Again difference of opinions.
Click to expand...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ Lee - SummerSlam 8/18/13


















Nikki Bella - SummerSlam 8/18/13


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

oh AJ


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Maryse :agree:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

oh that Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY

CM Punk Is A God said:


>


:tom


----------



## Saint Dick

Nikki got dem new tits.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ Lee - RAW 8/20/13


















Layla - RAW 8/20/13


















Brie Bella










Nikki Bella


----------



## Y2J_Ado

CM Punk Is A God said:


> AJ Lee - RAW 8/20/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Bella


Damn, 10/10 like everytime


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Don't even care that their fake but my god, Nikki has some nice boobs.


----------



## virus21

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Layla - RAW 8/20/13


That ass


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT ASS of AJ


----------



## Punkhead

Nikki Bella


----------



## Damien

^^

Whoa is that see through?


----------



## Punkhead

vampyr said:


> ^^
> 
> Whoa is that see through?


I guess so. Didn't notice that.


----------



## PRODIGY

TomasThunder619 said:


> Nikki Bella


:allen1

Nikki Bella has a great fucking body.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, the boobs are looking nice on her.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ Lee - NXT 8/21/13


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

The cameramen were prepared for this match :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Mother fuck. :datass on those pins.


----------



## DOPA

:datass :homer


----------



## BarneyArmy

Any Nattie underwear gifs from total divas please??


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

BarneyArmy said:


> Any Nattie underwear gifs from total divas please??


----------



## BarneyArmy

Thank you very much.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Mickie James


----------



## Mr. I

Needs more gifs of Bayley. Lady has a world class behind.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Thanks you for Mickie and AJ


----------



## Y2J_Ado

Thanks for the AJ post



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Mickie James


When was this?


----------



## Dale

Pretty sure it was on a PPV from 2012, can't remember which.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

Dale said:


> Pretty sure it was on a PPV from 2012, can't remember which.


Thx I found it on YT


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Mickie James


Win or Lose the best ass contest on this forum. TO ME Mickie ass is the best of all time.


----------



## Trifektah

TomasThunder619 said:


> Nikki Bella


That body is perfection. I wouldn't even mind the fake boobalies


----------



## Raw2003

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

More sexy gifs of Lita plz.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Brooke Tessmacher - Impact 8/22/13


----------



## PRODIGY

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Brooke Tessmacher - Impact 8/22/13


:homer


----------



## Raw2003

Damn Brooke's Hot!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## SAMCRO

Would love to see a gif of Nattie from this weeks total divas when she was in her bikini, specifically the scene when you could see her nipples.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Need gifs from the beginning with JoJo.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

SAMCRO said:


> Would love to see a gif of Nattie from this weeks total divas when she was in her bikini, specifically the scene when you could see her nipples.


They will be posted soon.


----------



## SAMCRO

CM Punk Is A God said:


> They will be posted soon.


Can't wait(Y)


----------



## Haidys

PLEASE HURRY


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Eva Marie










Jojo


















Natalya










































































Nikki Bella


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Jojo


Thank you. :clap :agree:  :rep


----------



## BarneyArmy

You are god!!!


----------



## Haidys

BRING OUT THE TISSUES LADS


----------



## PRODIGY

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Eva Marie


:tyson


----------



## Hades1313

That show is quickly becoming one of my favorite shows on TV.


----------



## virus21

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Natalya


Dem Tits


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Tyson Kidd is a lucky fuck.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Maria Kanellis


----------



## MachoMadness1988

vampyr said:


>


Yumm Yumm


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Eve Torres


















Kelly Kelly


----------



## DA

Those Natalya GIFS will _come in handy_. :moyes1


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Waffelz

AJ wearing a thong?

wait, no. Never mind


----------



## PRODIGY

I don't blame Kaitlyn I want some of dat ass too.:ewdin


----------



## HHHGame78

Waffelz said:


> AJ wearing a thong?
> 
> wait, no. Never mind


What do you mean no? It's a pink thong. You can clearly see it in these pics.


----------



## Skins

natayla is hot a fuck, her voice may be an annoyance later on though


----------



## Y2J_Ado

WWE Attitude said:


>


Can't blame Kaitlyn for doing this : who wouldn't do it, to dat ass :


----------



## Gandhi

Rape isn't cool guize.


----------



## Uradik

Looking for the gif of whats happening in this pic. Was posted somewhere a few months ago but cant find it


----------



## rocknblues81




----------



## Punkhead

Some more Natalya gifs from Total Divas:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Dalnath the Second

Always loved it when Maryse covered her opponent like that


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Eva Marie










Naomi


































Nikki Bella


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Naomi












Uso my ni**a must be having a field day. shit :datass


----------



## PRODIGY

Naomi the real best ass in the wwe winner.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legasee said:


> Naomi the real best ass in the wwe winner.


Check that last gif thou...insane.


----------



## HoHo

Like I said on my twitter, her bootie is a nuclear warhead.It's a object of mass destruction for the greater good lol.


----------



## Riddle101

Legasee said:


> Naomi the real best ass in the wwe winner.


It's too big if you ask me. I would say Nikki has the best ass. Not as big but not too small either, just right.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Legasee said:


> Naomi the real best ass in the wwe winner.


Not really it nice but not the best.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Brie Bella - 9/2/13












Riddle101 said:


> It's too big if you ask me. I would say Nikki has the best ass. Not as big but not too small either, just right.


Really Nikki? I would say Layla has the best ass in WWE right now.

Even Brie has a better ass than her sister.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Maryse


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol Nattie pulled her tights so hard...should do that more often. :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Audrey was so fine.


----------



## PRODIGY

What was the reasoning behind them releasing her Swagg?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legasee said:


> What was the reasoning behind them releasing her Swagg?


Not really sure. I think it might have been because they couldn't see her making it any further and they were in the season of making cuts on the roster. She got released along with others, even Ziggler's brother, I think.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Amazing End 96

thank you Nattie :ass


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Natty has the best ass on the roster right now. To each their own though.


----------



## Eulonzo

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Natty has the best ass on the roster right now. To each their own though.


Receipts? :datass


----------



## Jingoro

would love more tessmacher gifs.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Rosa Mendes


















Mickie James


















































Kelly Kelly


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Mickie and Kelly thanks


----------



## Eulonzo

Not gonna lie, Rosa Mendez's ass isn't really anything special to me.

Perhaps it looks better presuming those gifs are old.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CM12Punk

Isn't that Carlito? If so, lucky bastard.


----------



## Skullduggery

CM12Punk said:


> Isn't that Carlito? If so, lucky bastard.


Who ever it is, there a lucky bastard


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Layla - RAW 9/9/13


















Aksana - RAW 9/9/13


















Velvet Sky - One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown


















































Tarryn Tarrell - One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown


























































Mickie James - One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown


















Kelly Kelly


























Trish Stratus


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Thanks 

Mickie and Trish 10/10
Velvet,Kelly,Layla,and Taryn 9/10
Aksana 8/10


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm sorry but Velvet Sky does nothing for me.


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Taryn and Velvet :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd

Mickie James' body is off the hook.


----------



## Damien




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Bully Ray must be the luckiest son of a bitch living atm


----------



## Freeway.86

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Bully Ray must be the luckiest son of a bitch living atm


Technically that would be Robbie E.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Freeway.86 said:


> Technically that would be Robbie E.


Brooke or Christy?


----------



## Freeway.86

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Brooke or Christy?


Well Robbie is dating Brooke in real life so he'd be the actual lucky one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Freeway.86 said:


> Well Robbie is dating Brooke in real life so he'd be the actual lucky one.


This.


----------



## Eulonzo

Me want Renee Young GIFs.


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh DAT AJ


----------



## Slider575

Freeway.86 said:


>


Christ that ass :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ can get it.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## Damien

Assssss!


----------



## PRODIGY

Layla :banderas


----------



## Amazing End 96

Aksana has fine piece of ass on her :ass


----------



## Eulonzo

Still can't get over the gif of Stephanie I posted. :yum:


----------



## Damien

---


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Brooke Adams


















Eva Marie


----------



## Mr. I

Eva Marie's terrible neon red hair and bright orange tan combined with her complete lack of emotions really ruin her looks on Total Divas.


----------



## PRODIGY

Eva Marie :durant3:homer


----------



## Amazing End 96

Tess ass is out of this world


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Eulonzo

Bootymacher. :homer


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Now if it was Naomi doing that. Whoo


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Now if it was Naomi doing that. Whoo


Nah rather see AJ doing that


----------



## HHHGame78

AJ could teach Summer Rae how to do the splits. :lol


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Layla


















AJ Lee


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL AJ.


----------



## PRODIGY

Layla :allen1

AJ :kobe4


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT AJ


----------



## Eulonzo

AJ. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Some more AJ


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

YES YES YES AJ rules.


----------



## Slider575

God damn Aj :yum: Also dat flexibility :yum:


----------



## hag

AJ seems like the innocent type, but then she's asking to give you dome at your grandma's funeral.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Maria Kanellis - ROH Death Before Dishonor 2013


















Scarlett Bordeaux - ROH Death Before Dishonor 2013


----------



## Eulonzo

Maria :homer


----------



## Skullduggery

Maria and Scarlett :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Scarlett needs to sit on my lap. Damn


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Candice Michelle


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I liked when Candice did the DX BBQ scene. HHH always made sure HBK's immature eyes would never see the sexual stuff. :lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Scarlett is sexy


----------



## Eulonzo

Candice 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Is that Maxine she's wrestling?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

AJ Lee










Layla


----------



## pointoforder

Again today it would appear for AJ and Punk.

Yeah. I'm going to go with the more than "friends" thought at this point.


----------



## Eulonzo

If I had a nickel for every time someone posts a GIF of a Diva bending over to get in the ring, I'd probably be rich.

:side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legasee said:


> Is that Maxine she's wrestling?


Yes. I actually enjoyed the series of matches they had.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Punkhead

Here are some Mickie James gifs (if nobody posted them before):



Spoiler: A$$


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Love the Mickie ones.


----------



## Charmqn

pointoforder said:


> Again today it would appear for AJ and Punk.
> 
> Yeah. I'm going to go with the more than "friends" thought at this point.


Wait...what happened?


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I usually don't care but... 
^ Dat Thickie James.


----------



## virus21

Morrison17 said:


>


Where did these come from


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat Velvet


----------



## PRODIGY

The wrestling Goddess Athena being awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Has she ever botched that mover? looks pretty hard to execute perfectly. :lol


----------



## Morrison17

virus21 said:


> Where did these come from


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-gVl20Gw3U


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^^^ FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKK :datass


----------



## Eulonzo

She knew what she was doing in the last GIF. :lol


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Black Jesus

^ :woolcock


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat AJ


----------



## Eulonzo

Srdjan99 said:


>


Best GIFs in this thread.

Especially the last one. :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT ASSMACHER I mean Tessmacher


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WWE Attitude said:


>


Short shorts, belly top, and pigtails...:faint:


----------



## Raw2003

Srdjan99 said:


>


Damn she got a nice big ass for a slim woman


----------



## Raw2003

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17

awkward but hot


----------



## Saint Dick

Tessmacher makin that ass clap!


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


> awkward but hot


Why the fuck hasn't TNA added The Blossom twins to their roster? There's nothing like hot twins.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Morrison17 said:


> awkward but hot


Have the twins gotten better? Would like to see them in TNA.


----------



## Eulonzo

The fact that you still can't see her thong. :lol DAT protection.


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## Eulonzo

Finally some good GIFs.

Who makes those, btw?


----------



## PRODIGY

A back shot would have been so much better. Camera guy needs to step his game up.


----------



## Black Jesus

AJ :tyson

Whoever has the God-given privilege of sleeping with that every night is my fucking idol, man.


----------



## Eulonzo

:homer


----------



## DOPA

Jesus AJ :homer

Have so much lust for that woman.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

AJ 10/10


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Charmqn

AJ talking to her title was awesome


----------



## Eulonzo

Brie :homer


----------



## Eulonzo

Eve Torres














































I miss her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sucks she left when she was finally starting to get in to her own strong personality.


----------



## PRODIGY

Eve was my favorite diva on the current roster. Fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Eulonzo

Still can't get over this. :homer


----------



## Eulonzo

Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

bama4


----------



## Slider575

Aj is fiiiiiiiine :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY

Eve









:durant3


----------



## Eulonzo

How come her ass wasn't as hot as it is in that GIF? :side:

Must be the trunks she wore. IMO, some attires just don't do some of these chicks bodies justice.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Fairly old gif but I just love me some hemme


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Kelly yum


----------



## Slider575

Bob-Carcass said:


> Fairly old gif but I just love me some hemme


Christy Hemme seems like a freak in the sheets and I am okay with it


----------



## hag

Bob-Carcass said:


> Fairly old gif but I just love me some hemme


She is great. :homer


----------



## koial




----------



## Eulonzo

That gif is meh.

Gifs like that only look good when the angle is this way:


----------



## hag

Eulonzo said:


>


:lenny


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Kelly and AJ :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hemme is amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Trish in a thong:


----------



## Raw2003

Eulonzo said:


> That gif is meh.
> 
> Gifs like that only look good when the angle is this way:


So Hot ?


----------



## SAMCRO

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Damn that is sexy as hell.


----------



## Eulonzo

*SmackDown (10/18/13)*

AJ Lee

























Brie Bella


----------



## Slider575

Dat Aj is so flexible :yum:

Eulonzo you never cease to deliver


----------



## SAMCRO

My god :yum:


----------



## Freeway.86

SAMCRO said:


> My god :yum:


Brie totally copped a feel too.


----------



## SAMCRO

Freeway.86 said:


> Brie totally copped a feel too.


Lol i noticed that too, i can't blame her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

would love to pin AJ myself.


----------



## Slider575

swagger_ROCKS said:


> would love to pin AJ myself.


I would rather volunteer for her finishing move :faint:


----------



## Y2J_Ado

Eulonzo said:


> Eve Torres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss her.


When was this?^^


----------



## Freeway.86

Y2J_Ado said:


> When was this?^^


One of her matches with Kaitlyn


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Morrison17 said:


>


Instagram :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## SAMCRO

Morrison17 said:


>


Maybe its just me but does anyone else suspect that Brook's ass is fake? It almost looks too perfect, i suspect ass implants.


----------



## Freeway.86

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe its just me but does anyone else suspect that Brook's ass is fake? It almost looks too perfect, i suspect ass implants.


She actually posted something on Facebook a while ago about that subject and she said that she doesn't have ass implants and that she's been an athlete since she was a kid and she works hard for her body.


----------



## SAMCRO

Freeway.86 said:


> She actually posted something on Facebook a while ago about that subject and she said that she doesn't have ass implants and that she's been an athlete since she was a kid and she works hard for her body.


Maybe i'm wrong, but then again she might be lying. I wouldn't think she'd admit to something like that if she did have ass implant since it would make her seem really fake.


----------



## Freeway.86

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe i'm wrong, but then again she might be lying. I wouldn't think she'd admit to something like that if she did have ass implant since it would make her seem really fake.


She's always had a great ass though and has been a work out freak for a long time. I doubt she has implants. I don't think her ass would jiggle quite that much.


----------



## Htial

I'm not sure if it was in Maria's shoot or another former Diva's shoot, but they asked if Tessmacher had gotten butt implants and she said it was all real.


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

People will always suspect a slender girl that has an amazing ass, of it being fake. But it's not impossible. People already have a hard believing that a skinny chick could have huge natural tits. Brooke's ass isn't even that big tbh, but it's perfectly round and pokes out very nicely. That can all result from a proper workout routine.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Damn that girls ass! I bet her farts smell like strawberries and her poop taste like Snickers.


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> People will always suspect a slender girl that has an amazing ass, of it being fake. But it's not impossible. People already have a hard believing that a skinny chick could have huge natural tits. *Brooke's ass isn't even that big tbh*, but it's perfectly round and pokes out very nicely. That can all result from a proper workout routine.


That's what I always thought, it's sexy but not as big as people make it out to be.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

Freeway.86 said:


> One of her matches with Kaitlyn


I know 

but still can't find the match <.<


----------



## s i Ç

Y2J_Ado said:


> I know
> 
> but still can't find the match <.<


_Here it is_


----------



## PRODIGY

^Fuck I miss Eve.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

s i Ç said:


> _Here it is_


Thanks (Y)


----------



## Oakue

s i Ç said:


> _Here it is_


I'd go as far to call her the most underrated diva ever. She was stuck in an era of pure and complete cartwheel, rollup shit (here's looking at you Kelly Kelly). So her ability was never really appreciated the way it could and should have been. It's really to bad she left when she did. Right at the start of the major AJ Lee emergence and NXT up and coming women. Her and AJ could have pretty easily had the Trish/Lita dynamic for this era.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

D.B. Cooper said:


> I'd go as far to call her the most underrated diva ever. She was stuck in an era of pure and complete cartwheel, rollup shit (here's looking at you Kelly Kelly). So her ability was never really appreciated the way it could and should have been. It's really to bad she left when she did. Right at the start of the major AJ Lee emergence and NXT up and coming women. Her and AJ could have pretty easily had the Trish/Lita dynamic for this era.


No doubt her leaving is the reason AJ turned. AJ was a big time face diva, and Eve was finally coming into her own, with her character. And MANIA being in NJ was just the icing on the cake. But whatever the case may be, she left, and it is what it is. Miss her thou.


----------



## PRODIGY

Like I said before she was my favorite diva on the main roster and I had know idea E.V.E was leaving.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nattie, Beth, AJ, Eve, Layla, Paige, Naomi, and Kate.

Looks like a proper line up, if we had it. But WWE still has some strong talents in NXT Summer heeling it up nice, Bayley and Sasha really nice in the ring, and Emma. And of course the leader of the bunch, Paige. 

And speaking of Bayley...does anybody have a candid bikini pic of this chick? loldamn :banderas








nerd chicks


----------



## William Murderface

I don't think a photo of Bayley in a bikini exists


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Café de René

William Murderface said:


> I don't think a photo of Bayley in a bikini exists


Bikini or not, there are not a lot of Bayley pics out there, and that sucks !


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Eulonzo

Maryse's tits. :yum: Props to whoever did her implants.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Eulonzo

Nikki Bella from RAW (10/21/13)


----------



## Eulonzo

Ashley Massaro















:homer :homer :homer


----------



## virus21

Eulonzo said:


> Ashley Massaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :homer :homer :homer


Shame she started to look like crap after this


----------



## Oakue

WWE Attitude said:


>


AJ knows exactly what she's doing.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

swagger_ROCKS said:


> nerd chicks


Where is this from?


----------



## Freeway.86

MrSmallPackage said:


> Where is this from?


From the leaked NXT practice promos a few weeks back.


----------



## Freeway.86

TNA doesn't always get the right angle on Brooke, but when they do, they at least make it count.


----------



## Slider575

WWE Attitude said:


>


Thank you, just thank you


----------



## metallon




----------



## Eulonzo

Layla


----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


> Layla


Is this from her recent photoshoot? :faint:


----------



## Eulonzo

Slider575 said:


> Is this from her recent photoshoot? :faint:


Yep!


----------



## metallon




----------



## PRODIGY

metallon said:


>


:homer


----------



## metallon

Kaitlyn looked amazing last night! :ex:


----------



## Eulonzo

Kaitlyn was hot last night (she always is), but I couldn't help but mute her when she was talking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## WWE Attitude

REF looked like he was close to tap it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ref was probably like "don't tap yet, PLEASE DON'T TAP YET" :woolcock


----------



## In Punk We Trust

metallon said:


> Kaitlyn looked amazing last night! :ex:


How camp does Dolph look in that segment haha


----------



## Eulonzo

More RAW gifs, plox.


----------



## Eulonzo

*RAW (10/28/13)*

Brie Bella

















Nikki Bella









AJ Lee

























Summer Rae


----------



## Eulonzo

The second one. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Ah memories


----------



## William Murderface

Steph has that Sofia run going on :homer


----------



## PRODIGY

DEM TITS!bama4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ha, cameraman did his best this time. Probably got fired thou. :lol


----------



## Mithro

Is Summer Rae trying to look like a bird? That outfit looking feathery, that beak, that squawking in the ring.


----------



## William Murderface

I just stared at that gif of Steph for a minute  :lenny


----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


> *RAW (10/28/13)*
> 
> Nikki Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Lee


:faint: Dat ass man, also Nikki was about ready to bust out of that top. I like how they have stopped trying to dress alike and realized the fact that people can tell the difference between a B cup and a D cup lol. Also Brie is cute but if you study her face it kind of goes the other way, fine ass body though


----------



## Eulonzo

Mithro said:


> Is Summer Rae trying to look like a bird? That outfit looking feathery, that beak, that squawking in the ring.


Her gimmick on TV is Fandango's dancer, so I believe her attire represents her whole dancing thing. :lol

Don't see the big deal with it. None of the Divas have awesome looking attires anyway, aside from Natalya.


Slider575 said:


> :faint: Dat ass man, also Nikki was about ready to bust out of that top. I like how they have stopped trying to dress alike and realized the fact that people can tell the difference between a B cup and a D cup lol. Also Brie is cute but if you study her face it kind of goes the other way, fine ass body though


I know, right? :homer AJ's ass is just.. :datass

Sometimes her jeans don't do it justice.


----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


> Her gimmick on TV is Fandango's dancer, so I believe her attire represents her whole dancing thing. :lol
> 
> Don't see the big deal with it. None of the Divas have awesome looking attires anyway, aside from Natalya.
> 
> I know, right? :homer AJ's ass is just.. :datass
> 
> Sometimes her jeans don't do it justice.


Does those short things even count as jeans? They don't even have legs in them, not that I am complaining


----------



## Eulonzo

Slider575 said:


> Does those short things even count as jeans? They don't even have legs in them, not that I am complaining


Possibly lol.

But what I mean is, her shorts don't do it justice because I want to see it like this :homer :
















Underbooty >>>
bama4


----------



## Mithro

Eulonzo said:


> Possibly lol.
> 
> But what I mean is, her shorts don't do it justice because I want to see it like this :homer :
> 
> Underbooty >>>
> bama4


Her new ring gear is fitting, but I do quite miss the way her old gear would ride up on her.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Eulonzo

Mithro said:


> Her new ring gear is fitting, but I do quite miss the way her old gear would ride up on her.


Yeah that's what I mean't. Her ass still looks good in her current attire, just wish they would ride up more on her. :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I like how the shorts can be very risk. Sometimes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I have a feeling most, if not, all these were posted already, if so, I'll delete the post.


----------



## Eulonzo

Lol I remember that Eve Torres/Natalya thing.




2:37 :lol I don't blame Natalya. "YOU DON'T LIKE IT, EVE? HUH?" :lmao


----------



## Slider575

I am loving all of this Aj ass gifs :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## PRODIGY

Damn some great gifs Swagg.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I found a goldmine, so I just stole em all.  lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Saying "I love you" to the title. Best divas champ in a long ass time. :clap


----------



## metallon

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Joy Giovanni and Jaime Koeppe, two of the best asses i've ever seen in my life! :woolcock


----------



## Eulonzo

:homer :homer :homer


----------



## Eulonzo

Halloween's almost over soon here where I live, but I figured I'd post this anyway.










:ass


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CoRyP2008

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn!


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


> ]


:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo

*SmackDown (11/1/13)*

Nikki Bella

















AJ Lee


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Love watching AJ in the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sometimes they spank a little too hard. :side:


----------



## pinofreshh

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sometimes they spank a little too hard. :side:


i hate you.

only making me further miss adorable-face-aj


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

pinofreshh said:


> i hate you.
> 
> *only making me further miss adorable-face-aj*


Same


----------



## Slider575

pinofreshh said:


> i hate you.
> 
> only making me further miss adorable-face-aj


Just look at my avatar and all will be better :dance:


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


That jiggle. :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nattie and Renee could pass for Sisters imo.


----------



## William Murderface

This thread is :lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## PRODIGY

People can say what they want about the Bella Twins but them chicks has bangin bodies.


----------



## Eulonzo

Morrison17 said:


>


:homer


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## Eulonzo

Who is she talking about?


----------



## Freeway.86

Eulonzo said:


> Who is she talking about?


Emma. That was before their NXT women's title match


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


>


New CM Punk face? :mark: I am so jealous of Punk, his list is damn impressive


----------



## Oakue

Eulonzo said:


>


Someone ought to buy that poor homeless person a toothbrush and some toothpaste.


----------



## metallon

Scarlett Bordeaux and her best asset ...


----------



## NastyYaffa

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux and her best asset ...



H-o-l-y.... where is this from? Latest ROH episode?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux and her best asset ...


----------



## virus21

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux and her best asset ...


I got to start watch ROH. Dat Ass!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

She's fucking hot. :clap


----------



## MrSmallPackage

We need more Renee-gifs!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Need more Scarlett


----------



## Daiko

MrSmallPackage said:


> We need more Renee-gifs!





Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Need more Scarlett


These two get it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Miss this cutie.


----------



## Morrison17

Looks like AJs ass is not PG


----------



## Morrison17

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Need more Scarlett


Still waiting TNA to sign her so we can see her ass every thursday night.

And imagine 3-way (match) with Velvet and Brooke.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Slider575

Aj's body is the only thing that made that tag match bearable


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


> Still waiting TNA to sign her so we can see her ass every thursday night.
> 
> And imagine 3-way (match) with Velvet and Brooke.


That would be heavenly add Christy special referee.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Slider575

Anyone elses Raw go black for half a second during the Natalya/Summer Rae part of the match? Seemed like maybe it was a wardrobe problem or something


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ with that petite body. 



Morrison17 said:


> Still waiting TNA to sign her so we can see her ass every thursday night.
> 
> And imagine 3-way (match) with Velvet and Brooke.


----------



## Eulonzo

Slider575 said:


> Anyone elses Raw go black for half a second during the Natalya/Summer Rae part of the match? Seemed like maybe it was a wardrobe problem or something


Yeah, it went black for half a second for me as well.

That happens to me once in a while during RAW even when there isn't a wardrobe malfunction so maybe it was a botch?

+















:homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## PRODIGY

Steph:homer


----------



## Raw2003

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux and her best asset ...


:homer


----------



## Green Light

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux and her best asset ...


----------



## Riddle101

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Miss this cutie.


Who is she?


----------



## Freeway.86

Riddle101 said:


> Who is she?


The lovely Audrey Marie who was released from NXT earlier this year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sorry if already posted. Saw it on another site. Seems like a gif straight from cam footage.


----------



## Eulonzo

Mickie James


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

damn, those Mickie gifs...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh DAMN Mickie


----------



## 1n50mniac

Damn Nikki Bella in that jersey and red pants outfit! Booooing!


----------



## 1n50mniac

Legasee said:


> People can say what they want about the Bella Twins but them chicks has bangin bodies.


Indeed! Especially Nikki. Ridiculous!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

just acting silly, i guess.










Couple of touts. 

http://www.tout.com/u/sashabankswwe

gif added


----------



## Slider575

Man I miss Maria, she was fine as all hell


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

need some Stephanie now.


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> just acting silly, i guess.


Dat Paige & The Boss!:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Very risk :cena3










A majority must have marked for this entrance. :banderas










And somebody should tell Cam she's doing it right. (Y)


----------



## Karma101

She didn't tap it hard enough, but then again the angle is weird.


----------



## Griselda

People must pay attention to detail in the matches to scope out all these angles. I wonder if somewhere on the internet there are people who analyze matches of the men and make gifs of them.


----------



## virus21

swagger_ROCKS said:


> A majority must have marked for this entrance. :banderas


Damn miss that entrance


----------



## Ungratefulness

H.I.M. said:


> People must pay attention to detail in the matches to scope out all these angles. I wonder if somewhere on the internet there are people who analyze matches of the men and make gifs of them.


The Shield thread is filled with fangirls doing just that.


----------



## Eulonzo

Aksana


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ashley Valence










AJ just being cute as usual.

Edit: one more


----------



## PRODIGY

Eulonzo said:


> Aksana


DAT ASS!


----------



## WWE Attitude

AJ Lee


----------



## Slider575

Aj is so fucking cute


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Slider575 said:


> Aj is so fucking cute


I agree.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I take no cred, but...


----------



## PRODIGY

^Those 2 should form a tag team and call themselves DAT ASS!


----------



## Eulonzo

Who? Tessmacher and her ass?

That would make the most sense.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Velvet and DAT ASS also Tessmacher too


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Eulonzo

Meh.

Had she wrestled, there would've been much better gifs. :no:


----------



## Ungratefulness

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


She looked gorgeous last night. She keep looking better as the years go by.


----------



## ev1lchris

I fapped thanks.


----------



## haribo




----------



## pinofreshh

the feels I have over aj's awkwardness around raging tamina.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol foolish choice of shoes, i guess.


----------



## Skins

haribo said:


>


I got two words for her


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## WWE Attitude

My first created GIF for this forum 

Renee Young:


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Eulonzo

WWE Attitude said:


> My first created GIF for this forum
> 
> Renee Young:


I'm so glad there's a GIF of this. :homer :homer :homer

So hot. bama4


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Slider575

WWE Attitude said:


>


:faint: good lord


----------



## Oakue

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


She look like she ain't got no toilet paper.


----------



## Eulonzo

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Eulonzo

Decent ass but not really anything special.


----------



## Freeway.86

When she bends over, I think it's pretty special.


----------



## WWE Attitude

Some AJ Lee ass gifs for you guys!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ Like the look on her face in the 5th pic. Somewhat devious if you ask me.


----------



## Eulonzo

That booty is too big for those jeans. :homer


----------



## s i Ç

_Layla & Kelly Kelly from their time in WWECW random bikini contest :_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

FUCK :datass


----------



## JamesCurtis24

God the fucking PG era sucks. I don't care what anybody says, tits make wrestling awesome. Tits and blood, and ass.... and HLA.


----------



## Eulonzo

And don't forget, ass. :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Slider575

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


I can't rep you again yet but jesus :cheer


----------



## virus21

s i Ç said:


> _Layla & Kelly Kelly from their time in WWECW random bikini contest :_


Fuck!!! Why isn't she on TV anymore?


----------



## Gandhi

@ this thread.


----------



## Daiko

WWE Attitude said:


> My first created GIF for this forum
> 
> Renee Young:


:mark::mark:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

s i Ç said:


> _Layla & Kelly Kelly from their time in WWECW random bikini contest :_


DAMN


----------



## Eulonzo

WWE Attitude said:


> My first created GIF for this forum
> 
> Renee Young:


Still love this. :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Walking with that Kimmy K swag. lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AND JOJO :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ playing her role perfectly again. Sad she has nobody at her level atm. And the pop she got was great.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Cleavage

DAT TORRIE WILSON


----------



## hag

s i Ç said:


> _Layla & Kelly Kelly from their time in WWECW random bikini contest :_


You know, There is a thread over on Reddit dedicating to not jacking off. Seriously Go look. It's a group of guys that encourage each other to not jack their shit.


They obviously have never fucking visited this thread.

:datass :datass :datass :datass :datass :datass :datass :datass


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

The gifs most everyone was waiting for haha 

Anyway, to repeat the sentiment in that AJ thread that just came up; right click, save image as...


----------



## Slider575

I just love the face she makes when someone taps to her finisher lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Slider575 said:


> I just love the face she makes when someone taps to her finisher lol


Like I said in a thread before, I always feel like she really enjoys it in a sexual way. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Freeway.86

^^^ As soon as I saw that I just knew that AJ and Layla were ribbing each other. Layla clearly squeezes AJ's ass and AJ wraps her legs around Layla's head. It even looks like Layla's laughing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

would be shocked if Layla hasn't experimented.


----------



## Hades1313

Freeway.86 said:


> ^^^ As soon as I saw that I just knew that AJ and Layla were ribbing each other. Layla clearly squeezes AJ's ass and AJ wraps her legs around Layla's head. It even looks like Layla's laughing.


You guys do know that when they squeeze like that it's to let them know to ease off a little right?


----------



## Eulonzo

Hades1313 said:


> You guys do know that when they squeeze like that it's to let them know to ease off a little right?


We have perverted minds, so we don't care.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hades1313 said:


> You guys do know that when they squeeze like that it's to let them know to ease off a little right?


Explain her groping other women then...:side:


----------



## Eulonzo

Provide gifs of the other women, pl0x.

Unless they have no ass or boobs, aka aren't hot. :no:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Almost certain there is one of her doing it to Beth, and some others in a pin.


----------



## Hades1313

Eulonzo said:


> We have perverted minds, so we don't care.


So do I :agree:

Layla does actually seem like the type of girl that would.....ahem......"experiment"


----------



## Freeway.86

Hades1313 said:


> You guys do know that when they squeeze like that it's to let them know to ease off a little right?


I don't think AJ was actually doing anything to hurt her so she wouldn't have to ease up.


----------



## Hades1313

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't think AJ was actually doing anything to hurt her so she wouldn't have to ease up.


So maybe it was just an "OK I tapped now get the fuck off" squeeze. 

How many times during matches (both male and female) do you think someone gets touched or squeezed somewhere naughty? It happens.


----------



## Catsaregreat

WWE Attitude said:


>


god i love that body on her


----------



## Eulonzo

Her face as she's tapping DAT ASS just makes me think she enjoys it in a pleasurable way. :homer


----------



## Eulonzo

The 1st one. :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Anybody one the roster who got a piece of Layla whether be a male or female...is one lucky bastard. :faint:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

I believe Cody dated Layla once upon a time?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I believe Cody dated Layla once upon a time?


:banderas yup. Dated her at her peak when she was with McCool as LayCool. :agree:


----------



## hag

God If I could chose one diva to just have sex with. It would be Layla. 

Don't get me wrong, I would marry the shit out of Natayla.

But just one time with Layla. I would be happy.


----------



## Hades1313

RichardHagen said:


> God If I could chose one diva to just have sex with. It would be Layla.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would marry the shit out of Natayla.
> 
> But just one time with Layla. I would be happy.


I'd prolly marry AJ over Nattie, but I'm with you on the rest.


----------



## virus21

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody one the roster who got a piece of Layla whether be a male or female...is one lucky bastard. :faint:


Fuck! Give me a crack at that ass!


----------



## Gandhi

Layla is just ridiculously hot, what the actual fuck is with her body? :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ getting mad booty in the face. :datass


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Eulonzo

virus21 said:


> Fuck! Give me a *crack* at that ass!


Not sure if that was a pun or not.. :side:


----------



## virus21

Eulonzo said:


> Not sure if that was a pun or not.. :side:


It wasn't. Im not quite that clever


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Srdjan99 said:


>


Punk scouting the talent there


----------



## Freeway.86

Srdjan99 said:


>


I guess Punk was finally impressed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Need some gifs of JoJo's cute ass in that Survivor Series match. She was over in her first big match. :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Before JoJo gifs or if JoJo gifs get posted, here's Jaime.










edit:


----------



## AEA

This thread in general :faint: :ex:


----------



## Freeway.86

Gifs from last night

AJ

































Aksana

































Eva Marie









JoJo

































Kaitlyn


----------



## redace

More of Stacy Keibler please?


----------



## metallon

swagger_ROCKS said:


>




Still the best ass i've ever seen in my life! God, imagine the things you could do!:ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JoJo

:homer


----------



## Eulonzo

bama4 10/10


----------



## Skins

need some Eva Marie and Natalya pictures from TD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JoJo popping that booty.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie

she looks 10


----------



## Ungratefulness

TheJonGuthrie said:


> she looks 10


Her ass doesn't look like one of a 10 year old.


----------



## kusksu

TheJonGuthrie said:


> she looks 10


Yeah right.

She's 19 and she looks pretty much her age IMO.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Ungratefulness said:


> Her ass doesn't look like one of a 10 year old.


How do you know? :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> How do you know? :side:


LOLed


----------



## Ungratefulness

Jojo 's big ass looks great, I'll love watching more of her matches I'm sure


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Ungratefulness said:


> Her ass doesn't look like one of a 10 year old.


What sound logic...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ looking cute.


----------



## Freeway.86

Not enough Scarlett Bordeaux on here!


----------



## Black Jesus

:banderas


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## metallon

Scarlett is so damn hot!


----------



## ELE

u wot wot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DEM generation faces.


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DEM generation faces.


I made that. :lol


----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


> I made that. :lol


:clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> I made that. :lol


It was 2 separate gifs, I just combined them. but it was an awesome tumblr post, if that was your post.


----------



## Eulonzo

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> It was 2 separate gifs, I just combined them. but it was an awesome tumblr post, if that was your post.


It was.

Thanks, btw.  Thought it was kinda cool seeing my own stuff on here lol.


----------



## William Murderface

There is so much ASS in this thread :banderas


----------



## hag

Bros, Summer Raes Instagram. Go. Now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeway.86

HOLY TOLEDO!!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Saving you guys the trouble.

EDIT: Gifs only. Forgot. Pic's in the discussion thread.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Hades1313

Eulonzo said:


>


Can't....look....away


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:datass


----------



## Green Light

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> :datass


----------



## PRODIGY

Naomi:banderas


----------



## Slider575

I love Ajs facial expressions, she must be a freak between the sheets. Damn you CM Punk *shakes fist*


----------



## William Murderface

I literally can not get enough of Naomi anymore :homer


----------



## hag




----------



## Slider575

HollyJollyHagen said:


>


:dance


----------



## PRODIGY

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think some questioned her boobs being fake at some point. Sure don't seem like it thou. :woolcock


----------



## PRODIGY

Naomi a.k.a The Body :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Naomi a.k.a The Body :banderas


LOLed to this post because for some reason I immediately thought of Buffy The Body. But her ass is way too unreal. lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

I admit i been wrong about Naomi


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Damien

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


----------



## Oakue

HollyJollyHagen said:


>


Ironic.


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn :homer


----------



## Raw2003

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn Layla's So fucking Hot!


----------



## Oakue

Morrison17 said:


>


:bosh2


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Layla :faint:


----------



## Eulonzo

Morrison17 said:


>


The ugly face she's puling ruins what was close to being a decently sexy GIF.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

yes please :woolcock


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh DAT MICKIE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Such an amazing body this girl has.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

OH DAT BARBIE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

until someone posts a better quality version


----------



## PRODIGY

DAT Eve!


----------



## Eulonzo

SHE LOOKED GOOD TO MEE! unk2


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


>


:lmao That was gold


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat add on Barbie


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jingoro

tessmacher has the best ass in history of humankind.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


>


for a woman her age, that's adorable. Anyways @virus...









Some Kelly


























And...










Booty don't even make sense :banderas


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Damien

That new Kelly


----------



## William Murderface

:homer :homer :homer & everything but Kelly.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Kelly and Velvet 10/10

Naomi 8/10


----------



## PRODIGY

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> Booty don't even make sense :banderas












None of these chicks fuckin wit Naomi in a bikini. Body is on another fuckin level.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> None of these chicks fuckin wit Naomi in a bikini. Body is on another fuckin level.


Naomi is nice but i think Kelly body is better.


----------



## Slider575

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Naomi is nice but i think Kelly body is better.


Have to agree there, I don't get all of the hype over Naomi. But I am sure people say the exact about Aj :talk


----------



## Eulonzo

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> for a woman her age, that's adorable..


I guess, although I don't think 37 is old, but I think I know what you're trying to say haha.

Not to mention she's wearing high heels. Booker T told her to take them off and she just snubbed it. :lol


----------



## haribo

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


----------



## Eulonzo

Brie Bella

















I'm kinda've shocked that the first GIF hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## duanculo

virus21 said:


>





virus21 said:


>





Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> for a woman her age, that's adorable. Anyways @virus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booty don't even make sense :banderas





virus21 said:


>





Eulonzo said:


> Brie Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda've shocked that the first GIF hasn't been posted yet.


DAYUM! :clap




Slider575 said:


> Have to agree there, I don't get all of the hype over Naomi. But I am sure people say the exact about Aj :talk


she got tits, ass and a great smile.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ would love for JoJo to have one of these shoots.


----------



## William Murderface

Aksana looks the breast right there.


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn she looking good here.


----------



## s i Ç

:homer


----------



## Damien

s i Ç said:


>


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## gothicthug1999

haribo said:


>




To hell with the women, your gif has just became the greatest gif in the history of our sport!


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Eulonzo

:homer


----------



## Damien

Dat AJ!

:durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ is awesome. :clap


----------



## hhh4scu

HHHGame78 said:


> From the Funny Pictures thread.


damn....now thats how you get pink eye!


----------



## Slider575

WWE Attitude said:


>


Jesus Christ. :watson :faint:homer:homer


----------



## hhh4scu

whats up wheres all the melina gifs at?? you know she had some amazing entrances lol


----------



## PRODIGY

vampyr said:


> :durant3


Your Avy&sig tho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It was another good night for AJ fans.


----------



## Eulonzo

If no one makes a GIF of Nikki bouncing up and down in the part of the new TD episode where she gets cleared, I've lost all hope. :no:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Emotion Blur

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


What is she saying? Seems like Firefox to me, but she always struck me as more of a Chrome girl.


----------



## Damien




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Emotion Blur said:


> What is she saying? Seems like Firefox to me, but she always struck me as more of a Chrome girl.


She's saying 'forever' I believe.


----------



## Eulonzo

Summer Rae. :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

vampyr said:


>


Dem tits. :homer


----------



## SnowballGold86




----------



## Ungratefulness

I don't know if it was because Nikki was legit hurt or just because she's terrible but she was holding her mouth as she was getting pinned meaning she should have been able to kick out.


----------



## Eulonzo

Maybe she was too hurt to "kick out", kayfabe speaking.


----------



## Ungratefulness

Eulonzo said:


> Maybe she was too hurt to "kick out", kayfabe speaking.


I'm saying if she was conscious enough to have her arm raised and hand over her mouth, she should've been conscious enough to kick out. Unless she was legit hurt and really needed to keep her hand over her mouth.


----------



## Mr. I

Or she's just bad at selling.


----------



## Ungratefulness

Ithil said:


> Or she's just bad at selling.


Which is why I also said, "or because she's just terrible".


----------



## PRODIGY

SnowballGold86 said:


>


DAT Kick tho!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

this happened on RAW? lol must have missed it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

On the hand on the mouth thing. I'm going to guess she was bleeding a fair bit and didn't want it to appear on TV.


----------



## Eulonzo

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> On the hand on the mouth thing. I'm going to guess she was bleeding a fair bit and didn't want it to appear on TV.


Yeah, she was apparently. She posted a photo on Instagram of her blood on a towel or something.

I guess it was legit.. Still loved it, though.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

AJ. :homer


----------



## PRODIGY

Tamina in the back of the last two gifs looking like a fucking bad ass.


----------



## Ungratefulness

AJ is sex


----------



## Waffelz

Is that Emma? She's so cute on NXT. Doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Mr. I

Yes that's Emma, pre-NXT. Here's the other gif from that shot.


----------



## Damien

Waffelz said:


> Is that Emma? She's so cute on NXT. Doesn't get enough love.





Ithil said:


> Yes that's Emma, pre-NXT. Here's the other gif from that shot.


:|


----------



## Damien




----------



## William Murderface

I do love me some Summer Rae :curry2


----------



## Bray Wyatt

hhh4scu said:


> damn....now thats how you get pink eye!


Nothing tops this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai1lmapwkgI


----------



## Eulonzo

bama4 Ugh.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


>


These outfits they wear lately.


----------



## HHHGame78

Yeah, Brie is showing us what only D-Bry sees.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HHHGame78 said:


> Yeah, Brie is showing us what only D-Bry sees.


:bryan


----------



## Eulonzo

Eulonzo said:


> bama4 Ugh.


Still can't get over this. :homer


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Mickie James and Angelina Love


----------



## virus21

TheGMofGods said:


> Mickie James and Angelina Love


Were can I find that match?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

virus21 said:


> Were can I find that match?







Right here. A friend of mine was at the match and pointed out at the end that Candice also decides it's necessary to lay her hand on Mickie's ass at the end. I wish there could have been a different camera angle that would have gotten a better shot of that.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

TheGMofGods said:


> Mickie James and Angelina Love


Seems everyone wants to touch or grab Mickie's ass (don't blame them)


----------



## Cleavage

WWE Attitude said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WWE Attitude said:


>


:clap


----------



## Damien

WWE Attitude said:


>


They are so :woolcock


----------



## The Galactic One

Must say, I do miss this


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Seems everyone wants to touch or grab Mickie's ass (don't blame them)


Everyone eh? Wanna show some examples?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

vampyr said:


>


Where her ass tho?:floyd2


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Where her ass tho?:floyd2


Forgot it got to be a huge ass to be nice or have one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


>


lol wow. She must be a bitchy heel diva for something like this to happen.


----------



## Eulonzo

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Forgot it got to be a huge ass to be nice or have one.


:lmao Well Said.

Although imo I agree, her ass does look non-existent in those gifs. I always disagree when people say she has no ass just because it's not as big as Layla's or Naomi's, I agree I'm sure it looks bigger than it really is because she constantly arches her back during her matches or bends over but it's dumb to say she has no ass just because of her size. God forbid people have different taste.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> lol wow. She must be a bitchy heel diva for something like this to happen.


Either that or she started talking about the Bellas again


----------



## Eulonzo

Does she actually talk shit about them regularly, though?

Last time I remember her talking shit about them was around when Total Divas premiered.. or maybe it was around when they returned to the company. Or maybe it was around when AJ did that promo, idk.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> lol wow. She must be a bitchy heel diva for something like this to happen.


She is a heel and takes good bumps.


----------



## Eulonzo

Has Maria improved in the ring?

I saw one match with her & Angelina Love or something (all I remember is Katie Lea Burchill & Maryse was on commentary and they were terrible), Maria was ehh in that match.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Credit to Wrasslor Monkey on Tumblr:


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21

vampyr said:


>


Damn Scarlett! Why hasn't TNA called this chick up?


----------



## PRODIGY

Eulonzo said:


> :lmao Well Said.
> 
> Although imo I agree, her ass does look non-existent in those gifs. I always disagree when people say she has no ass just because it's not as big as Layla's or Naomi's, I agree I'm sure it looks bigger than it really is because she constantly arches her back during her matches or bends over but it's dumb to say she has no ass just because of her size. God forbid people have different taste.


Never said it had to be big. I just wanted to know where is her ass in them jeans you guys seem to cream over. That's all didn't mean to hurt feelings.


----------



## Damien

virus21 said:


> Damn Scarlett! Why hasn't TNA called this chick up?


That was Maria


----------



## virus21

vampyr said:


> That was Maria


It was? Opps, its just that Scarlett gets more gifs on this thread. Well, Maria's bumping ability has gotten better, I must say. Thought my original point on Scarlett still stands


----------



## Eulonzo

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Never said it had to be big. I just wanted to know where is her ass in them jeans you guys seem to cream over. That's all didn't mean to hurt feelings.


You didn't hurt my feelings, but you probably hurt certain AJ fans's feelings.. Don't mind them, though.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Man, Maria took and sold that piledriver like a champ! I'd wonder how one of WWE's "Divas" would handle that. They would probably worry about their hair more than anything.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Someone make gifs of the Mickie James getting ass grabbed moments from these videos. And if anyone has any others of these instances involving Mickie James, please do post them!!





11:33





3:38





5:08





10:22 (quality is meh, but w/e)





7:20 (also pretty shit quality but again w/e)

Again, if there are more times where this happened, please post them!


----------



## Damien

virus21 said:


> It was? Opps, its just that Scarlett gets more gifs on this thread. Well, Maria's bumping ability has gotten better, I must say. Thought my original point on Scarlett still stands


Yeah Scarlett would be an amazing Diva


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Eulonzo said:


> You didn't hurt my feelings, but you probably hurt certain AJ fans's feelings.. Don't mind them, though.


Not my feelings but it gets old when people say where her ass when she has a nice one. But to each their own.



TheGMofGods said:


> Someone make gifs of the Mickie James getting ass grabbed moments from these videos. And if anyone has any others of these instances involving Mickie James, please do post them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:22 (quality is meh, but w/e)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7:20 (also pretty shit quality but again w/e)
> 
> Again, if there are more times where this happened, please post them!


Again shows people love grabbing Mickie ass and what a perfect ass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

quality is bad, but...


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Daiko

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> quality is bad, but...


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

:homer ugh.


----------



## PRODIGY

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> quality is bad, but...


----------



## Damien




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Why Gail? she really is nothing special and to those who say AJ has no ass well Gail really has no ass.


----------



## PRODIGY

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Why Gail? she really is nothing special and to those who say AJ has no ass well Gail really has no ass.


You get pissed when people say AJ has none but you're quick to say Gail has none. Seems legit!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Damnnn,

Brie's slipped the nip and lip this year,

PG ERA OVER PEOPLE

8*D


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> You get pissed when people say AJ has none but you're quick to say Gail has none. Seems legit!


what goes around comes around i guess and why not. Also I dont always say she has no ass just dont see the big deal about Gail yes she good but that it to me not pretty and a true bitch when i met her few times.


----------



## Gandhi

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> quality is bad, but...





Eulonzo said:


> :homer ugh.


----------



## Gandhi

:moyes1


----------



## Eulonzo

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Why Gail? she really is nothing special and to those who say AJ has no ass well Gail really has no ass.





Paige Xmas Joy said:


> You get pissed when people say AJ has none but you're quick to say Gail has none. Seems legit!


DEM DIFFERENT OPINIONS. 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

You can look but you can't friggin touch :lol










edit:


----------



## Eulonzo

:moyes1


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

bama4


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


Lord have mercy!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT Layla needs to return


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## The Galactic One




----------



## Damien

^^

:rrose2


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien

Maria


----------



## HOJO

Maria & Layla :ass bama4 :banderas :allen1 :kg1 :datass


----------



## Eulonzo

Maria. bama4


----------



## Slider575

Kaitlyn looks so much sexier with the full brunette hair, :yum:


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

virus21 said:


>


Oh Mickie


----------



## Damien

and for the fans


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## virus21




----------



## Eulonzo

Christy fucking Hemme. :homer

10/10 for her.

Layla's hot too, but eh, her ass >>> everything else about her, body-wise.


----------



## PRODIGY

DAT Layla tho!


----------



## Raw2003

virus21 said:


>


DAT BIG JUICY ASS!!


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Really wish I was Kevin Steen right here!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien

:smokey


----------



## Bushmaster

Probably all posted before but 1st time ive seen them :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Layla,Christy,and Taeler WOW 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## Raw2003

Morrison17 said:


>


What a nice butt, she's the hottest red head alive


----------



## The Galactic One

Taeler & Layla got that WOBBLE WOBBLE

:ass:ass:ass:ass:ass


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

I for one is glad Madison is back.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Last 3 posts

bama4


----------



## Raw2003

Yeah they were really great


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## Slider575

Aj :yum: :yum: She knows exactly what she is doing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

Maria's boobs bouncing. :moyes1


----------



## Damien




----------



## Slider575

It looks like they just mouth punched each other first ^


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Taryn ones are great


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kate channeling her inner Roman. :lol


















Chickbusters should reunite and take out all TD's at MANIA.

Edit: Liking this Mickie gif for one solid reason


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

^ Make that 2 solid reasons


----------



## Damien

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Slider575

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien

http://instagram.com/p/icqrdvmzcB/


----------



## Raw2003

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


 Kaitlyn looks like she's going to rape AJ there that's one rape I'd pay to see


----------



## Freeway.86

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Edit: Liking this Mickie gif for one solid reason





1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^ Make that 2 solid reasons


Make that 2 bouncy reasons!


----------



## Raw2003

vampyr said:


> http://instagram.com/p/icqrdvmzcB/


Eva looks super hot


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Edit: Liking this Mickie gif for one solid reason


Any reason for Mickie to be honest.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

That Layla bama4 get her back on my tv


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Loving those Taryn Terrell gifs


----------



## Café de René

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kate channeling her inner Roman. :lol


lol @ Eva Marie doing a training bump and making absolutely no effort at selling.


----------



## Eulonzo

Because I'm bored I figured I'd make some gifs of Renee Young from last week, 'cause when I saw her walking I notice a bump and was like.. :yum:


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


>


:ti :lmao 

10/10


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Right_To_Censor said:


>


even censored Layla hot.


----------



## The Galactic One

Right_To_Censor said:


>


What a waste :cussin:


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Damien




----------



## Raw2003




----------



## KeYiNdAbOx

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


OMG IS THAT AJ?! :mark:


----------



## Raw2003

KeYiNdAbOx said:


> OMG IS THAT AJ?! :mark:


No it's Melina


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Emma in pigtails would be great imo.


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol awesome. i'll label this teasing.


----------



## Daiko

This has to be the greatest gimmick on the entire forum :lmao


----------



## Right_To_Censor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol awesome. i'll label this teasing.


Just label it decency.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> Just label it decency.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

virus21 said:


>


Just amazing thanks for these Mickie is to damn HOT


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Reaper

Right_To_Censor said:


> Just label it decency.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Raw2003

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn don't tease me like this Christy


----------



## Raw2003

Mmmm So Hot










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien




----------



## Raw2003

vampyr said:


>


Steaming hot!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Raw2003 said:


> Mmmm So Hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


perfection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Raw2003 said:


> Mmmm So Hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Hot show me more!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


More Kelly please


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'm not taking cred for this, but I got a good chuckle out of it from another forum.



> Man how times have changed (and not for the better)
> 
> 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013


Although Eva is a rookie, and Kate can be tolerable in the ring now, WWE knows they have access to some very talented females, that are looking for a break.


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## DOPA

FUCK at the Tessmacher gifs :homer


----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Raw2003

virus21 said:


>


I'll kiss it with pleasure brooke


----------



## Skins

virus21 said:


>


:lenny damn

Question, I didnt watch WWE back in ecw back in 2007 was layla,Brooke and Kelly Kelly only job to fucking tease and do something sexual :lmao


----------



## Raw2003

virus21 said:


>


Damn Thighs & Legs! oh Baby Kaitlyn's Hot!


----------



## virus21




----------



## metallon

Wow, Paige!


----------



## Slider575

metallon said:


> Wow, Paige!


Paige has a nice ass she has been working on it you can tell.


----------



## The Galactic One

virus21 said:


>


Fuck!, that wobble at the end tho :wall:wall:wall:wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Mrs Tess in that purple my goodness. :datass

Some Joy


















Torrie










































You already know (GOAT) 










And Eve










I take no cred. (Y)


----------



## metallon

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Mrs Tess in that purple my goodness. :datass
> 
> Some Joy



Easily one of the hottest Divas ever! Damn, her body was like dynamite!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Damien




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


>


Win


----------



## PRODIGY

metallon said:


> Wow, Paige!


----------



## The Black Mirror

metallon said:


> Wow, Paige!


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

virus21 said:


>


Double Win


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Morrison17 said:


>


Fuck...and she was 19 here?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


God I miss Eve. :banderas


----------



## Raw2003

Legasee said:


> God I miss Eve. :banderas


Me too In just Glad that she joined in 2007 during the ruthless aggression era otherwise we may never have seen those beautiful butt cheeks


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Raw2003




----------



## Damien




----------



## Amazing End 96

Fuck the Bella twins stopping Maria coming.


----------



## Eulonzo

Maria. :moyes1


----------



## Raw2003

vampyr said:


>


Damn she's hot


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Maria :yum:


----------



## Raw2003

Best stinkface ever









Numberwang said:


>


Damn She's Amazing


----------



## PRODIGY

My body is ready.:banderas


----------



## Raw2003

Legasee said:


>


Oh man she's absolutely stunning she can have me right now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ah man, these Maria gifs are killing it right now.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

virus21 said:


>


What match did this happen in?


----------



## Raw2003




----------



## WWE Attitude

virus21 said:


>





Numberwang said:


> Maria :yum:


:rep


----------



## Damien




----------



## Skins

vampyr said:


>


who is this ?


----------



## virus21

SKINS25 said:


> who is this ?


Melina


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## PRODIGY

Dat Melina!:wall


----------



## Emotion Blur

All those Maria gifs
bama4


----------



## Raw2003

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Damn Melina & Eve both have a great ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Edit:


----------



## Damien

Mickie


----------



## Oxidamus

The best Sasha pic out imo. My signature in full.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Mixture for y'all


----------



## Damien

Numberwang said:


> Mixture for y'all


:westbrook2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dat EVE

Dat AJ

Dat MARYSE

Dat Layla

:datass easy yo

probably one of my fave Bellas gifs. Fuck if I know which is which, but I'm pretty sure this is how they want the :woolcock :cool2


----------



## Damien

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


They would both get it tbh! 

:kanye


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


> They would both get it tbh!
> 
> :kanye


:bryan


----------



## Damien

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :bryan


:cena6


----------



## Raw2003

vampyr said:


> :cena6


unk2


----------



## Damien




----------



## Raw2003




----------



## Damien




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

TheGMofGods said:


> What match did this happen in?


Can someone please just answer MY GOD DAMN QUESTION ALREADY?!


----------



## Eulonzo

Not many people in this thread watch ROH nor do they know where it's from, so.. *shrugs*










Ugh. :homer


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Eulonzo said:


> Not many people in this thread watch ROH nor do they know where it's from, so.. *shrugs*


I'm almost certain the person who posted it does.


----------



## Raw2003

TheGMofGods said:


> I'm almost certain the person who posted it does.


There's quite a few if her matches on Dailymotion I'd check there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Raw2003 said:


> There's quite a few if her matches on Dailymotion I'd check there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But she's not competing in the match in this one, she's playing the manager role here. So odds are it's a recent match that occurred involving her boyfriend Mike Bennett who doesn't have many matches available to watch atm.


----------



## Raw2003

TheGMofGods said:


> But she's not competing in the match in this one, she's playing the manager role here. So odds are it's a recent match that occurred involving her boyfriend Mike Bennett who doesn't have many matches available to watch atm.


You can search on Google using an image maybe that'll pull something up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21




----------



## Cleavage

oh that mickie.


----------



## PRODIGY

virus21 said:


>


DAMN!:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat Mickie wins again


----------



## Eulonzo

virus21 said:


>


Those white tan-lines. :lol


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

TheGMofGods said:


> But she's not competing in the match in this one, she's playing the manager role here. So odds are it's a recent match that occurred involving her boyfriend Mike Bennett who doesn't have many matches available to watch atm.


I made the gif so I'll help you out. It's from ROH Road to greatness Night 2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> I made the gif so I'll help you out. It's from ROH Road to greatness Night 2


I found it already, but thanks though. Turns out it was some fat gothic chick that slapped Maria's ass haha.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Nikki <3


----------



## Damien




----------



## NastyYaffa

Nikki has a really nice ass.


----------



## Eulonzo

Eh, it looks decent in that attire.

Needs more cheeks. 8*D

:homer @ that Eve gif.


----------



## Eulonzo

Kelly Kelly & Masiela Lusha from the George Lopez show.


----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


> Kelly Kelly & Masiela Lusha from the George Lopez show.


:yum: So much hotter as a brunette if you ask me. Also Masiela Lusha was hot as fuck, remember her from George Lopez


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> Kelly Kelly & Masiela Lusha from the George Lopez show.


:rep


----------



## WWE Attitude

Michelle McCool


----------



## Raw2003




----------



## Raw2003

I know that this isn't a gif but DAMN Eve Looks super hot here










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CandyCaneDMB40

Where is the kelly kelly and masiela gif from oh my my ?


----------



## Damien

WWE Attitude said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY

Those McCool and Eve gifs.


----------



## Raw2003

Eulonzo said:


> [/IMG]


Damn if only Kelly Kelly was able to do the stinkface in that outfit in the the WWE! :homer


----------



## Damien

Kelly Kelly!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

oh i love Kelly Kelly


----------



## Jimshine

I loved it when she squatted like that ... does that make me a pervert


----------



## Raw2003

YES IT's AJ!


----------



## Hades1313

vampyr said:


> Kelly Kelly!


What are these from? Looks like a TV show or something.


----------



## Raw2003

Hades1313 said:


> What are these from? Looks like a TV show or something.


George Lopez I think 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Hades1313 said:


> What are these from? Looks like a TV show or something.


A movie Barbie in coming out this year also Jamie Kennedy stars in.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Raw2003

virus21 said:


>


----------



## PeoplePowerEra

vampyr said:


>


Do you know what video these came from? I've tried googling and youtubing but I can't find anything on this match


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Do you know what video these came from? I've tried googling and youtubing but I can't find anything on this match


I can't post links, but just search "Wwe Live Holiday Tour 12/26/13 MSG" in Youtube.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I know one thing I'm gonna miss about Kate. Almost stripping AJ.


----------



## The Galactic One




----------



## haribo

hnnng at the Kelly GIFs on the last page











so many feels :bron3


----------



## Damien




----------



## Raw2003

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


We were so close to seeing AJ's Ass Cheeks


----------



## Eulonzo

Nattie just didn't care. :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

She was clearly looking for something


----------



## Raw2003

Eulonzo said:


>


Tyson Kidd must not be satisfying her in the bedroom


----------



## virus21




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar




----------



## Raw2003

virus21 said:


>


Oh Candice your so Sexy!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Morrison17 said:


>


:clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Fandango dump Summer?


----------



## Damien

Morrison17 said:


>


Amazing! :clap


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fandango dump Summer?


Hope not. :no:


----------



## hag

virus21 said:


>











:wall



Candice Michelle is so underrated. Her segment in "Divas Do New York" is so fucking sexy. That DVD is hard to find, and paying the 25 dollars on Ebay for it is almost worth it for her section alone.


----------



## Eulonzo

Candice is one of the hottest Divas ever, to be honest.


----------



## PRODIGY

Yeah for awhile until she got her nose broken by Victoria. Shit went downhill from there.


----------



## Damien

Rosita


----------



## PRODIGY

Damien said:


> Rosita


DAT ASS!


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Untameable

*Re: Scarlett Bordeaux Gifs..*



Heel Green Ranger said:


>


Does anybody know what episode this gif was from? Also a link to the whole segment would be awesome?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## HHHGame78

Anyone got a .gif of her bouncing on the apron wanting the tag. It was :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HHHGame78 said:


> Anyone got a .gif of her bouncing on the apron wanting the tag. It was :homer


A better one may be posted, but all I can find so far. 










AJ in pigtails is bama4


----------



## Slider575

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:yum: Just :


----------



## Damien




----------



## Maizeandbluekid

AJ being such an adorable little shit.


----------



## Damien

Sarita


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn dat ass on Sarita.:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Would like a link to that match for the fine in ring work, pleez.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would like a link to that match for the fine in ring work, pleez.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...goya-kong-vs-amapola-dalys-la-seductora_sport


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...goya-kong-vs-amapola-dalys-la-seductora_sport


:clap:clap:clap many thanks


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lol that match was a bit sloppy, but had fun watching it. 

DAT SARITA thou. :banderas


----------



## Jingoro

aj is just so damn cute it makes me mad. i want her in my basement!!!


----------



## Café de René

I can watch these AJ gifs for hours.

Dat cuteness. :banderas


----------



## Karma101

Jingoro said:


> aj is just so damn cute it makes me mad. i want her in my basement!!!


:deandre

I advise that you try and suppress such dangerous urges.


----------



## Eulonzo

Sexy GIFs of AJ >>> "Cute" GIFs of AJ.


----------



## Morrison17

Cameron got da force


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

bama4


----------



## hag

I wish there were good gif's of Joy Giovanni.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger

Morrison17 said:


> Cameron got da force


You go through wrestling school, but you cant complete single dropkick fpalm


----------



## Hades1313

Ultimate Avenger said:


> You go through wrestling school, but you cant complete single dropkick fpalm


I'm surprised she even got that close.


----------



## Mr. I

Cameron is and has always been terrible. She might have been ok if she'd come along later and gone through modern NXT, but she didn't, so she sucks in the ring.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## pinofreshh

Morrison17 said:


> Cameron got da force


:lmao

i was wondering if i was the only one that saw it


----------



## Damien

Eva :jordan3


----------



## Da MastaMind

:wall


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Kelly Yum


----------



## Eulonzo

Ithil said:


> Cameron is and has always been terrible. She might have been ok if she'd come along later and gone through modern NXT, but she didn't, so she sucks in the ring.


Agreed.

Never understood why people are so easy on her and a few other Divas. Some people always say "The Funkadactyls are good!" No, only Naomi's good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:agree: Edit: LOL @ Flair going around. Can't remember if he crept up behind AJ or not.


----------



## Eulonzo

I don't think he did.

He just stayed in his corner for the most part and did his classic strut/taunts most of the time.

A shame that him & Ziggler didn't have a moment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yup, wasted on Miz. Even wasted the figure 4 leglock on Miz. lol


----------



## Damien

From tonights Smackdown....



Spoiler: Ouch


----------



## Griselda

Damien said:


> From tonights Smackdown....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ouch


Was that supposed to be a back body drop or what she supposed to eat the canvas like that?


----------



## Hades1313

H.I.M. said:


> Was that supposed to be a back body drop or what she supposed to eat the canvas like that?


That was supposed to be back body. That hurt just watching it.


----------



## Karma101

Damn that's a bad botch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ugh, poor Naomi. Shit like that, that just ruins a good push in the eyes of the upper people like Vince. Hope she can shake off the rust. Anyways, I think her and Uso tied the knot. 

I saw this gif on another forum thread I lurk and...










I remember the days when AJ was just trying to stand out to earn a spot on the card :banderas Now she runs shit.


----------



## Waffelz

She shouldn't be anywhere near the title, tbh.


----------



## Eulonzo

That was a bad botch, but it looked cool.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Waffelz said:


> She shouldn't be anywhere near the title, tbh.


She may be next in line just for a PPV shot against AJ. Probably still a part of this AJ vs the Total Divas angle. Not sure where they're going with Aksana and Tamina thou. And also still waiting to see how they debut Emma and or Paige.


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Still think JoJo needs a day off :side:


----------



## PRODIGY

Damien said:


>


Damn she owned that fucking shoot. :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Naomi's athleticism


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## NastyYaffa

Morrison17 said:


>


I miss that attire. Really made her ass look better!


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## treywar25

Aksana is hotter than AJ...just sayin.


----------



## Oakue

Yeah...if you like the water buffalo look.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Oakue said:


> Yeah...if you like the water buffalo look.


Hey, to each their own you know?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NastyYaffa said:


> I miss that attire. Really made her ass look better!


Her thighs now, in that old attire? I wonder...:woolcock


----------



## Damien




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:faint:

I love this page.


----------



## Omega Creed




----------



## Damien




----------



## s i Ç

_Dunno if these have been posted or not yet, enjoy_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at getting a close up of that 2 second ass shot. Nice thou


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Gid Kelly is to damn hot a goddess.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

gifs are being made faster and faster lately. Ain't complaining thou. (Y)


----------



## Eulonzo

That was actually from the Kaitlyn match but :lol

I don't care what people say about her having "no ass", those gifs are still good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> That was actually from the Kaitlyn match but :lol
> 
> I don't care what people say about her having "no ass", those gifs are still good.


Makes sense. lol

This debut is happening soon.


----------



## PRODIGY

Yeah I can see Emma debuting if not the Raw after the Rumble then not far from it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Looking forward to it. Paige's should be dangerous, hopefully. Just have Divas suddenly start disappearing :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

I wonder how Paige's debut'll be.

I doubt she'll be an ultimate killer, she's not like a Beth Phoenix or Kharma, I don't think she's that intense or whatever.


----------



## Omega Creed




----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

Eve:homer


----------



## In Punk We Trust

AJ looked hot last night sat on the ring ropes, when she apologised to Tamina her little sad face was hot

unk8


----------



## Mr. I

Eulonzo said:


> That was actually from the Kaitlyn match but :lol
> 
> I don't care what people say about her having "no ass", those gifs are still good.


The same people think you need D cups to "have tits". They're experienced only through porn and fanart of franchises they like,


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL Kate really wanted to rip the tights off the divas.










Tamina has been ok in this role imo. Probably her best role.


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21

Freeway.86 said:


>


When was this match?


----------



## Freeway.86

virus21 said:


> When was this match?


It was against Lei'D Tapa at the most recent One Night Only show. I think it was Hardcore Justice.


----------



## Damien

I hope this years WM brings this back!


----------



## Reaper

Damien said:


> From tonights Smackdown....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ouch


Second in less than a month from Tamina. She should be getting massive heat for these. I can't imagine a wrestler with her background and experience botching relatively simple moves.


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


DAT ASS!


----------



## Damien




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Bob-Carcass

^^^ Camel toe in first gif :clap :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Kelly,AJ,and Velvet all 10/10


----------



## Damien




----------



## Waffelz

Cena got the hot one. Ohh yeah.


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

Damien said:


>


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Da MastaMind

Damien said:


>


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## hhh4scu

any gifs of sensational sherry, man she had a pair of tits on her and nice fat ass, anyone can find old footage of her would be great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Eulonzo

AJ. :moyes1


----------



## Damien




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## PRODIGY

Christina Von Eerie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ acting like she didn't like it. :woolcock


----------



## Damien

Legasee said:


> Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Eulonzo

AJ. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Freeway.86 said:


>



wens


----------



## O Fenômeno

Legasee said:


> Christina Von Eerie


:banderas


----------



## Da MastaMind

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damien said:


>


Must have been hard being on the road a majority of the year each year with chicks like Trish, Torrie, Stacy, Micke, Maria etc. :wall


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien

Candice Michelle










Torrie Wilson










Trish Status





































Victoria


----------



## PRODIGY

Damien said:


> Candice Michelle


Candice :homer


----------



## PRODIGY

Sasha Banks


----------



## Damien




----------



## Da MastaMind

Damien said:


>


----------



## Slider575

It blows my mind that there were actual refs in those evening gown matches, who got paid to watch women rip clothes off of each other lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## 5countmaster

Summer Rae turned to the darkside.


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

Damien said:


>





Damien said:


>


----------



## Saint Dick

If only Layla was around when divas paraded around in thongs.


----------



## Jingoro

layla used to be so sexy


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Jingoro said:


> layla used to be so sexy


Used to be?


----------



## Mr. I

Saint Dick said:


> If only Layla was around when divas paraded around in thongs.


She....was?


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Velvet pure perfection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Freeway.86 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Freeway.86

AJ


----------



## Skullduggery

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Jiggle, jiggle, jiggle


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

from another site. Didn't even see this happen.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


>


Oh lord. Why doesn't Velvet use that attire more often? :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> from another site. Didn't even see this happen.


Yeah I saw that. Emma shrugged it off like bitch I have more.


----------



## Headliner

Freeway.86 said:


> AJ


No ass at all.

Do you guys have a different set of eyes or something?


----------



## Karma101

Looks pretty nice to me though.


----------



## A$AP

Looks like a man's ass. :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien

Maria


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

She doing the yes chant?

#yesmovement is hitting strides 8*D


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

AJ has a nice ass it dont need to be big or huge to be nice and is far from a man's ass


----------



## Eulonzo

Numberwang said:


> She doing the yes chant?
> 
> #yesmovement is hitting strides 8*D


You know you've hit rock bottom when you're using stuff from another company.


Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> AJ has a nice ass it dont need to be big or huge to be nice and is far from a man's ass


I agree.


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


DAT ASS!:wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legasee said:


> DAT ASS!:wall


Yup, and the one time I choose to miss a divas match and Naomi made that ass clap. :wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao aahhh man, hope this shit works out for, I really do. 










Still looks cute thou.


----------



## Eclairal

So Emma made her official debut ? Was about damn time, now she can finally be the champ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eclairal said:


> So Emma made her official debut ? Was about damn time, now she can finally be the champ


The queen ain't done yet, yo :side:


----------



## Griselda

Goddamnit, I miss Raw and Emma debuts!


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Eclairal

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The queen ain't done yet, yo :side:


Well, she erased Maryse's from history ( I want to totally forget her stupid song. " Why do you hurt me ? I feel naked ! Oh Yes ! " or " I wanna be inside of you "... Thank god, the WWE is PG ), we can say that she's done now and queens are overrated anyway, we see them too often. I want Ninjas, now that's something that would totally kick ass and provide entertainment :genius

http://www.lethalwow.com/wrestlingnews/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Canadian-Ninjas.jpg


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Courtesy of "whatever I feel like" gifs, brings you, a better version of the Naomi booty clap










:banderas

Unfortunately, Aksana really fucked up her eye bad, for anybody who's seen the pic.  not a good look


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

DAT Brooke tho!:banderas


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Damien




----------



## Riddle101

^^^ Who's the woman in the pink?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not sure how much longer Layla has on the roster anymore.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Riddle101 said:


> ^^^ Who's the woman in the pink?


It's Sarita. Goes by Dark Angel in CMLL.


----------



## Morrison17

> ^^^ Who's the woman in the pink?


I think it's Sarita aka Dark Angel.


----------



## Riddle101

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> It's Sarita. Goes by Dark Angel in CMLL.


Oh Right.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## PRODIGY

DEM Lita gifs tho:banderas

Hope you don't mind me using a couple?


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Freeway.86 said:


>


10/10


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


>


Madison is so damn sexy a true MILF 10/10


----------



## Damien

Cleavage said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Morrison17 said:


>


Reminds me of Lita/Edge. Love that outfit.


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Brye

Any Candice LeRae fans? Not the best gifs in the world but the only ones I could find.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Brye said:


> Any Candice LeRae fans? Not the best gifs in the world but the only ones I could find.


Damn, this chick is really good.


----------



## PRODIGY

Awesome Candice LaRae gifs. Used to enjoy her alot when I followed PWG.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can someone make a GIF of Maria's sexy dance she did on ROH this week to distract Romantic Touch? That was incredibly erotic. And i'm pretty sure it actually got Steve Corino aroused by the sounds of it on commentary lol.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Freeway.86 said:


>


Perfection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone make a GIF of Maria's sexy dance she did on ROH this week to distract Romantic Touch? That was incredibly erotic. And i'm pretty sure it actually got Steve Corino aroused by the sounds of it on commentary lol.


I don't think the stream is out for it yet. I watched the ep for the 8th thou. Man, AJ and Hero are on that show, might start watching regularly now. Wonder what they're gonna do with Scarlett now lol

Also gonna look out for this dance you're talking about. :woolcock


----------



## marsbar83

Freeway.86 said:


>


Oh. My. God. :barkley2:barkley2:barkley2:barkley2


----------



## hhh4scu

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


WWE has resorted to such a PG rating that they force the divas to wear panty hose under a damn bikini these days smh, I miss the days of divas showing they tits and ass lol. Can you imagine Layla, AJ and Kaitlyn in a tv 14 era :mark


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

hhh4scu said:


> WWE has resorted to such a PG rating that they force the divas to wear panty hose under a damn bikini these days smh, I miss the days of divas showing they tits and ass lol. Can you imagine Layla, AJ and Kaitlyn in a tv 14 era :mark


I get the feeling Layla was wearing those so we wouldn't see her surgery scars from her knee injury.


----------



## Arcturus

Legasee said:


> Awesome Candice LaRae gifs. Used to enjoy her alot when I followed PWG.


..That awkward moment when she is a better talent than most guys on the WWE roster.


----------



## Charmqn

she is amazing..her move set is genius: balls-plex lol


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Those gifs make me wanna do questionable things to her. :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY

Maria


----------



## WWE Attitude

Few old AJ Lee GIFs


----------



## NastyYaffa

Maria 10/10 one of the hottest wrestlers ever


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## HIGHLIGHT

I know it wont be a popular comment.

But maria is hotter than AJ Lee.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

HIGHLIGHT said:


> I know it wont be a popular comment.
> 
> But maria is hotter than AJ Lee.


Why won't it be popular? I know AJ is a bit of a favourite but it's not like Maria isn't popular herself. As far as I'm concerned they're both hot as fuck


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


Fuckin fuck! Cody you lucky sob.
:homer


----------



## Pacmanboi

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Anyone have links to the match itself? :homer


----------



## Eulonzo

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Best gif set in a while.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


>


:yum:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Eulonzo said:


>


Oh my God... :mark:kada


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I can literally stare at that AJ Gif all day. Her small body and that ass, jesus.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Eulonzo said:


>


:AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, she can get it, badly.


----------



## RatedR10

god damn AJ :lenny:lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Trolled. lol


----------



## Eulonzo

That look on her face screams "You know you want to get it." :lol


----------



## Café de René

Dat AJ. :moyes1

Gif of the year !


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Love-Bites

Eulonzo said:


>


Damn AJ, So Hot :homer


----------



## charlesxo

:cena6 this thread


----------



## Karma101

Eulonzo said:


>


This made my night.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

That gif will live forever. AJ is so fucking sexy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


>


She moves so sexy in the ring, but :lol @ Kate's selling.


----------



## Gandhi

Eulonzo said:


>


The second I saw this yesterday I wanted someone to make a gif. AJ's so fucking fiiiiine. :moyes1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

wrestling with text cred

AJ is adorable...again.


----------



## Oakue

They really ought to use that gif to entice Punk to come back.

It's like, hey brother, you come back you get this everyday, not just on her days off.


----------



## DOPA

Eulonzo said:


> That look on her face screams "You know you want to get it." :lol


:homer


----------



## Biast

Put that shit even bigger!


----------



## hag

Fuuuuck right when I saw AJ do that last night I marked my head off.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Biast said:


> Put that shit even bigger!


Thank you!  Best part of the whole PPV after Wyatt's/Shield & Chamber match.


----------



## Damien

Biast said:


> Put that shit even bigger!


----------



## RatedR10

dat zoomed in gif... 










lucky fucker


----------



## virus21

Oh god, the AJ love fest has begun againfpalm


----------



## Gandhi

virus21 said:


> Oh god, the AJ love fest has begun againfpalm


What's your problem?


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Oakue

virus21 said:


> Oh god, the AJ love fest has begun againfpalm


Don't understand this response. This is not some random thread posted in the General WWE section meant to annoy people. It's the proper thread for a thing such as that gif.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bigger version is even better. :clap


----------



## Mr. I

virus21 said:


> Oh god, the AJ love fest has begun againfpalm


Gee your life is so hard.


----------



## charlesxo

People not realising how pathetic they look :hayden3


----------



## Karma101

BLEU said:


> People not realising how pathetic they look :hayden3


You have Eva Marie in your sig so... unk2


----------



## Damien




----------



## LenMe

Karma101 said:


> You have Eva Marie in your sig so... unk2


lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Those legs on Summer :yum:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Oakue

Meh. Never mind.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

virus21 said:


> Oh god, the AJ love fest has begun againfpalm


The bias is strong in this one...as you can probably tell, I too don't get this response. It's a GIF/s of an attractive woman doing something pretty hot..and that's about all there is to it really.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

BLEU said:


> People not realising how pathetic they look :hayden3


Let's be frank here, you wouldn't have made this comment if it wasn't an AJ Lee GIF :draper2


----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo

Karma101 said:


> You have Eva Marie in your sig so... unk2


Did I strike a nerve bud?



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Let's be frank here, you wouldn't have made this comment if it wasn't an AJ Lee GIF :draper2


I honesty would believe it or not :draper2


----------



## Verlin

:favre


----------



## Karma101

BLEU said:


> Did I strike a nerve bud?


Nope. I guess I just had to take your bait for once, silly me.


----------



## Skins

Eva smokes AJ in the looks department brother, and thats a understatement tbh


----------



## Eulonzo

Damien said:


>


:homer


----------



## Eulonzo

Biast said:


> Put that shit even bigger!


I think it's time to give somebody else the Funkadactyls gimmick if we'd get more of this. :cool2


----------



## Gandhi

SKINS said:


> Eva smokes AJ in the looks department brother, and thats a understatement tbh


I honestly think Eva has a pretty ugly face. Not even kidding.


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Damien

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

Eva Marie's got Kelly Kelly eyes. Her body's banging but dead eyes are a borderline dealbreaker from me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


>












Who called you back? WHO?


----------



## NastyYaffa

So adorable


----------



## Karma101

SKINS said:


> Eva smokes AJ in the looks department brother, and thats a understatement tbh


Not for me.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

SKINS said:


> Eva smokes AJ in the looks department brother, and thats a understatement tbh


Everybody smokes AJ in the looks department, at least she's a talented wrestler. If she couldn't wrestle, who knows where she would be.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Sorry but AJ looks better then Eva. AJ is very cute and pretty to me.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Sorry but AJ looks better then Eva. AJ is very cute and pretty to me.


Well I'm over 18, so i don't find her attractive, since she looks like a minor.


It' not a shot at her, there's nothing wrong with looking younger than you are..


----------



## xOptix

Best lady in wrestling, right here.










Not exactly fap material, but sometimes talent can be sexy too.

PAIGE TURNER!


----------



## NastyYaffa

xOptix said:


> Best lady in wrestling, right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly fap material, but sometimes talent can be sexy too.
> 
> PAIGE TURNER!


Paige is indeed the best lady in wrestling nowadays, and she is sexy too!

DAT PAIGE! :mark:


----------



## Right_To_Censor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who called you back? WHO?


AJ Gifs from Elimination Chamber placed Community Standards on Orange.










Restoring order


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Well I'm over 18, so i don't find her attractive, since she looks like a minor.
> 
> 
> It' not a shot at her, there's nothing wrong with looking younger than you are..


I am over 18 too and she look nothing like a minor.


----------



## Dell

I don't think she looks like a minor, she just behaves like one. I think if she had a sophisticated gimmick (well, kind of like her GM role, without the craziness) that perception would change.


----------



## kusksu

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I am over 18 too and she look nothing like a minor.


Ofcourse she doesn't. But its hard coming up with an original joke so its the same old same old.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Damien said:


>


LOL at the ref.


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

xOptix said:


> Best lady in wrestling, right here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> AJ Gifs from Elimination Chamber placed Community Standards on Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restoring order


----------



## Londrick

SKINS said:


> Eva smokes AJ in the looks department brother, and thats a understatement tbh


----------



## Eulonzo

CM Dell said:


> I don't think she looks like a minor, she just behaves like one.


I don't think she behaves like one. Sometimes yeah, if the skipping thing counts.

Especially when she purposely does certain position/mannerisms in the ring that comes across as sexual. Either that or that's just me thinking with a dirty mind.


----------



## Trifektah

Eva is gross. Dirty slut with no personality. I bet she's crawling with STD's


----------



## Morrison17

I would better watch Eva Marie botching dropkick over 90% of wwe wrestlers wrestling. 
She is that good looking.


----------



## Dell

Eulonzo said:


> I don't think she behaves like one. Sometimes yeah, if the skipping thing counts.
> 
> Especially when she purposely does certain position/mannerisms in the ring that comes across as sexual. Either that or that's just me thinking with a dirty mind.


You and me both bro..her mannerisms are sexual to me, especially when she's sticking her tounge out or rolling her eyes. :yum: and she seems to enjoy everyone tapping out to the Black Widow on her ass.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, I just find it funny when people say she acts like a little girl when she looks like she's about to orgasm of enjoyment when people tap to the Black Widow. :lol There's just something sexual about her mannerisms sometimes.

That and purposely bending over near the camera through half the match doesn't help, either.


----------



## Riddle101

Morrison17 said:


> I would better watch Eva Marie botching dropkick over 90% of wwe wrestlers wrestling.
> She is that good looking.


And that is why the WWE divas division is in the terrible state that it is in today.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao perfect.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

#BETTERTHANBATISTA


----------



## Dell

That's a sick submission hold. 

I want AJ and Paige fueding and exchanging Black Widows and Scorpion Cross Locks


----------



## Damien

CM Dell said:


> That's a sick submission hold.
> 
> I want AJ and Paige fueding and exchanging Black Widows and Scorpion Cross Locks


That would literally be amazing!

I loved that chant! #BETTERTHANBATISTA


----------



## Oakue

Riddle101 said:


> And that is why the WWE divas division is in the terrible state that it is in today.


Most of the Eva Marie, Bella, and Total Divas people are just trolling for responses, so then they can link to the response and jack each other off in the chatbox. You know how it goes.

bama3


----------



## Dell

Damien said:


> That would literally be amazing!
> 
> I loved that chant! #BETTERTHANBATISTA


So true bro! Would be an awesome fued. They've already had a few matches together at house shows etc.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

oh DAT Trish


----------



## charlesxo

Oakue said:


> Most of the Eva Marie, Bella, and Total Divas people are just trolling for responses, so then they can link to the response and jack each other off in the chatbox. You know how it goes.
> 
> bama3


You seem mad.


----------



## Gandhi

BLEU said:


> You seem mad.


Nah, he doesn't. bama3


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

DAT Paige :banderas


----------



## Dell

Why has nobody GIF'd her intro...she looked amazing with her new shirt on. 











and random GIF's to keep it on topic :agree:



















Dat pale ass.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra

kusksu said:


> Ofcourse she doesn't. But its hard coming up with an original joke so its the same old same old.


Oh so you're telling us that when AJ was 16 years old she looked like an adult?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

wait wut?


----------



## kusksu

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Oh so you're telling us that when AJ was 16 years old she looked like an adult?


You lost me....She's not 16, so what difference does it make how she looked when she was actually underaged?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

:banderas

No words, just pure joy.


----------



## Arcturus

mmmm love me some pale girls, pale girls all the way


----------



## HHHGame78

I love Paige and all, but the lipstick was so out of place. :draper2


----------



## Café de René

HHHGame78 said:


> I love Paige and all, but the lipstick was so out of place. :draper2


I was about to point it as well, people in charge of the makeup in WWE make some very strange choices to say the least sometimes.


----------



## PRODIGY

Damien said:


>


Since the haters seem to claim we've been calling her this all ready.
*Future G.O.A.T*


----------



## Slider575

HHHGame78 said:


> I love Paige and all, but the lipstick was so out of place. :draper2


Just like Naomi's yellow lipstick


----------



## wkdsoul

Any decent Naomi Ass gifs?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

wkdsoul said:


> Any decent Naomi Ass gifs?


type Naomi's name in the search the thread box.


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

I bet JoMo had the time of his life in bed with her. :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Legasee said:


> I bet JoMo had the time of his life in bed with her. :banderas


I know someone else who probably did too and JoMo just had to.. DEAL WITH IT! :bigdave


----------



## Oakue

BLEU said:


> You seem mad.


:trips3


----------



## Eulonzo

HHHGame78 said:


> I love Paige and all, but the lipstick was so out of place. :draper2


Doesn't really matter to me.

Although the close up shots really showed how much of the lipstick was in/on her teeth. :lol


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## WWE Attitude

DAT STACY!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT Trish


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> DAT Trish


And here's some Torrie for ya.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Her hugging exercises.


----------



## Damien

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Imagine if she took down the thong as well!

:faint:


----------



## Eulonzo

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## PRODIGY

s i Ç said:


>


DAT Lita :banderas


----------



## Café de René

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Her hugging exercises.


Where's that from ?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Dell

Lol this Right to Censor guy is a legend.


----------



## HHHGame78

Censor Steph's top from RAW, she had pokies.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> And here's some Torrie for ya.


oh Thanks god i miss Torrie.




Damien said:


>


Great interview she so hot and has a great personality.


----------



## PRODIGY

Anybody got a gif of Lana from Raw?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CM Dell said:


> Lol this Right to Censor guy is a legend.





HHHGame78 said:


> Censor Steph's top from RAW, she had pokies.


Smarks cheering for the heels :no:



Café de René said:


> Where's that from ?


Not sure. Just saw it on another forum.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Smarks cheering for the heels :no:


swagger_ROCKS, it's time for you to join the cause of Censorship and stand on the side of decency. It'll be the greatest heel turn in Wrestling Forum history.

It's time for you to become a role model. If you refuse, I will unleash a rampage of censorship like this gif section has never seen before.

*New avi:*









*New sig:*


----------



## PRODIGY

:lmao

Stay strong Swagg. Don't give in to decency!


----------



## Eulonzo

The 3rd picture. :moyes1


----------



## Dell

some arse gif's

victoria




























trish



















maria



















mickie


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> swagger_ROCKS, it's time for you to join the cause of Censorship and stand on the side of decency. It'll be the greatest heel turn in Wrestling Forum history.
> 
> It's time for you to become a role model. If you refuse, I will unleash a rampage of censorship like this gif section has never seen before.
> 
> *New avi:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New sig:*





Legasee said:


> :lmao
> 
> Stay strong Swagg. Don't give in to decency!


 :sad::sad::sad:



Spoiler: i'm done tbh











:troll the gifs on this page are straight FIRE, YO.


----------



## WWE Attitude

Morrison17 said:


>











DAT STACY!


----------



## Catsaregreat

lol looks like you guys have been putting the network to good use


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Swagg, you had your chance. Now, everything that happens is your fault.











































Dat Integrity bama4


----------



## Damien




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> Swagg, you had your chance. Now, everything that happens is your fault.
> 
> Dat Integritybama4


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Damien




----------



## Right_To_Censor

*Total Nonstop Censorship*


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol loving her facial expressions for some reason. Looks like she's trying so hard to look mean.


----------



## Slider575

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol loving her facial expressions for some reason. Looks like she's trying so hard to look mean.


She always does, even when she smiles normally she doesn't have to try


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

How about a little Mickie from the back side.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## AEA

Freeway.86 said:


>


:faint: :clap


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Freeway.86

Aj really rocks these particular denim shorts well!


----------



## Slider575

Freeway.86 said:


> Aj really rocks these particular denim shorts well!


:yum: Aye that she does


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I need to see AJ from front row next time.


----------



## Eulonzo

Freeway.86 said:


> Aj really rocks these particular denim shorts well!


:moyes1


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## PRODIGY

Legasee said:


> Anybody got a gif of Lana from Raw?


Stll waiting!


----------



## Eulonzo

Not like she did anything anyways.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legasee said:


> Stll waiting!




















All I could find. Her name is only Lana, so it's hard to do a tumblr on her. And there isn't much on CJ perry.


----------



## Eulonzo

CJ Perry/Lana was actually in the hit movie "Pitch Perfect".

I was shocked when I found out that. Brittany Snow was also in that movie, who I'm a fan of, and I looked at Lana's instagram & I saw Brittany Snow in a picture along with Rusev and I was like "what the fuck?". :lol I didn't know Lana did those gigs.


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> All I could find. Her name is only Lana, so it's hard to do a tumblr on her. And there isn't much on CJ perry.


Thanks man. 



Eulonzo said:


> CJ Perry/Lana was actually in the hit movie "Pitch Perfect".
> 
> I was shocked when I found out that. Brittany Snow was also in that movie, who I'm a fan of, and I looked at Lana's instagram & I saw Brittany Snow in a picture along with Rusev and I was like "what the fuck?". :lol I didn't know Lana did those gigs.


Her and Brittany Snow are really close friends.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> CJ Perry/Lana was actually in the hit movie "Pitch Perfect".
> 
> I was shocked when I found out that. Brittany Snow was also in that movie, who I'm a fan of, and I looked at Lana's instagram & I saw Brittany Snow in a picture along with Rusev and I was like "what the fuck?". :lol I didn't know Lana did those gigs.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yep, I saw that video in the last gif before. I believe she's also friends with Kelley Jakke, hence why she was in that.

She can't dance too well. :lol


Legasee said:


> Her and Brittany Snow are really close friends.


Mhm.

Brittany Snow's way too underrated.


----------



## Stephen630

You can get a REALLY good look at Lana on the episode of Banshee she did!


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Freeway.86

Some Joy Giovanni to brighten up out day!


----------



## Cleavage

My love for Joy is insane


----------



## CJ




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Roach13

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


 Oh my


----------



## StillReal

Roach13 said:


> Oh my


The world needs more Maria gifs...these are marvelous


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Alicenchains

nvm


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


>



How dare you!


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Freeway.86 said:


> How dare you!


How dare WWE for having a PG logo in the same shot as AJ Lee's bottom!


----------



## Da MastaMind

Freeway.86 said:


>


----------



## koial




----------



## WWE Attitude

koial said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> How dare WWE for having a PG logo in the same shot as AJ Lee's bottom!


Lana's decency?


















Team NEE MEN YEAAAAAAHHHH? or however it's spelled/pronounced.


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lana's decency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team NEE MEN YEAAAAAAHHHH? or however it's spelled/pronounced.


I have no fucking idea what Lana is saying but I love her lol.:banderas


----------



## Right_To_Censor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lana's decency?












*This Lana is on the right side of Acceptable; somewhere around Blue*
















*However, old Lana is completely Obscene*







































































Dat morality :ass


----------



## Cleavage

this fuckin' guy :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> *This Lana is on the right side of Acceptable; somewhere around Blue*


----------



## Griselda

Every time I see her, that's what plays in my head.


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21

Damien said:


>


Well damn!!!


----------



## Freeway.86

My goodness!


----------



## Daiko

Right_To_Censor said:


> *However, old Lana is completely Obscene*


If anyone's wondering what these are from... http://vimeo.com/68427268 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Daiko said:


> If anyone's wondering what these are from... http://vimeo.com/68427268 :mark::mark::mark:


Thank you kind sir. :mark::mark:


----------



## Wagg

1st one :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol first one is pretty crazy that this stuff used to be WWE.


















like these 2.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## CJ




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## PRODIGY

Rosita and Gail gifs.:banderas


----------



## dj161




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

is AJ 5 ft 3? I think she's really tiny and hot.

Edit: wow 5 ft 2 lol


----------



## Wagg

the E needs to sign this bitch ASAP! :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Would be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

much better than having Eva. That ass combined with Naomi's ass on TD? :wall


----------



## Wagg

DAMN! Look at :ass.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Wow Mickie and Rosita


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

If the 'E hired Scarlet they'd make her lose weight and she'd lose all that jiggle. Not that she's fat or even chubby, but the WWE has insane fitness standards we all know. Plus ROH lets her do things the 'E won't. Better for us* that she remains in ROH. We get better material that way.

(*Obviously for her sake I hope she gets signed, since it would be better for her career and livelyhood, thus the "for us")


----------



## NastyYaffa

Imo Scarlett should get signed by TNA. TNA isn't PG so we would still be seeing dat body shine.


----------



## wwedivax1

*Re: Tons of Maryse Gifs...*

Thanks, nice gifs!


----------



## Wagg

she was THE GOAT in her prime! :banderas :ass :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat Trish


----------



## Dell

Wagg said:


> the E needs to sign this bitch ASAP! :banderas


dang I need to watch more ROH


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

CM Dell said:


> dang I need to watch more ROH


Those are actually from AAW. She is currently just ring announcing in ROH so we won't see her in that kind of gear until they find something new for her.


----------



## Dell

Ahh my bad. She's wasted as a ring announcer then.


----------



## Wagg




----------



## NastyYaffa

Wagg said:


>


Punk is one lucky dude. :yum:


----------



## Wagg

bama4:banderas:wall


----------



## Slider575

Aj/Maria :yum: :yum:


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## KingLobos

Lot's of hot stephanie action tonight. That kiss was :wall


----------



## PRODIGY

BarneyArmy said:


>


Nothing like some chocolate bruh. :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo

*Impatiently waits for gifs of Stephanie's ass in those yoga pants last night*.


----------



## hag

BarneyArmy said:


>


MY DUDE. Uso must have a field with that ass. my godddd :wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

dress looks nice on her. 

ALL THAT NAOMI BOOTY TOO :wall


----------



## Café de René

BarneyArmy said:


>


Holy shit, this thing is moving by itself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

her booty was just glad to be back.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

*AJ From Raw In 3D*


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Jesse Matthews

Can anybody post some Melina?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jesse Matthews said:


> Can anybody post some Melina?


----------



## Heel Green Ranger

edit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Maximum censoring on AJ's cute little butt jiggle


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Dell

Dat AJ. 

Thank god she has attire that helps highlight that tight little booty.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
:mark::mark::mark:
:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Da MastaMind

NastyYaffa said:


> :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> :mark::mark::mark:
> :banderas:banderas:banderas












Holy shit what an ass!!! Perfection!!!! :wall :johnsonique2:ass:banderas:breeskada:coutinho2:allen1:bosh5eppers

TNA hire this lady ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY

Scarlett is the hottest chick in wrestling period. :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo

Da MastaMind said:


> Holy shit what an ass!!! Perfection!!!! :wall :johnsonique2:ass:banderas:breeskada:coutinho2:allen1:bosh5eppers
> 
> TNA hire this lady ASAP!!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

i just can't with Scarlett. ASS meant to sit on laps.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## FlemmingLemming

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY

Dawn Marie










:banderas


----------



## hhh4scu

Legasee said:


> Dawn Marie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


You know damn well that camera man has the ultimate ass shot ,he is right behind her camera ready in hand when she pops those hips back. I would die to see that picture.


----------



## Wagg




----------



## WWE Attitude

Wagg said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa

Some Eve Torres gifs:


----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


> Some Eve Torres gifs:



:wall


----------



## Wagg

Trish and Joy :banderas :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Slider575

Joy is fiiiiiine


----------



## Wagg

she's the one who used to work as a escort no?


----------



## O Fenômeno

NastyYaffa said:


> :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> :mark::mark::mark:
> :banderas:banderas:banderas


:floyd2


----------



## Karma101

Wagg said:


> she's the one who used to work as a escort no?


I don't think so. Where did you get that from? Just because she looks like a hooker doesn't mean she actually was one.


----------



## Wagg

http://prowrestling.about.com/b/200...scort-service-story-update-and-correction.htm


----------



## RatedR10

NastyYaffa said:


> :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> :mark::mark::mark:
> :banderas:banderas:banderas


What the...

oh lord, Scarlett. :banderas


----------



## Freeway.86

NastyYaffa said:


> :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> :mark::mark::mark:
> :banderas:banderas:banderas


Obviously from a video. Where???


----------



## Jesse Matthews

NastyYaffa said:


>


Is there anyway someone can inlarge this?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jesse Matthews said:


> Is there anyway someone can inlarge this?


it may end up a blur.


----------



## Jesse Matthews

swagger_ROCKS said:


> it may end up a blur.


That's what i figured.


----------



## Wagg

dem tits :homer dat face :jaydamn


----------



## Café de René

I like her face, she has that funny looking nose that I find attractive in a weird way.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jesse Matthews said:


> Is there anyway someone can inlarge this?


Here is a video of it:


----------



## donkeykong72

That's Hot!


----------



## Wagg

just fucking sign her already WWE.


----------



## donkeykong72

What is her name?


----------



## Wagg

Thea Trinidad aka Rosita from TNA .


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Jesse Matthews said:


> Is there anyway someone can enlarge this?


There's always a way.

















*And the rest of the video*


----------



## Right_To_Censor

*Raw Divas Recap*










Spoiler: Summer Rae and Eva Marie


----------



## Jesse Matthews

Right_To_Censor said:


> There's always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the rest of the video*


Whyyy must you do this to me?


----------



## Wagg




----------



## SAMCRO

Can we get a gif of Stephanie getting out of the ring from last night when her panties showed?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'm ok with the censoring of Eva tbh...but the rest 




SAMCRO said:


> Can we get a gif of Stephanie getting out of the ring from last night when her panties showed?












All I could get from tumblr.


----------



## SAMCRO

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm ok with the censoring of Eva tbh...but the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I could get from tumblr.


:ex: Thank you.


----------



## HHHGame78

Fixed.


----------



## Slider575

How do Nikkis tits even stay in tht shirt in the first gif?


----------



## Eulonzo

HHHGame78 said:


> Fixed.


About time. :homer


----------



## Wagg

OH MAH GOODNESS!!! :homer


----------



## Right_To_Censor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm ok with the censoring of Eva tbh...but the rest


It was the rare opportunity kill 11 birds with 1 stone (aka, a giant censor bar). It had to be done.


----------



## Gandhi

WWE Attitude said:


>


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Wagg said:


>


----------



## Morrison17

Dat Kelly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Love AJ


----------



## Obfuscation

Too bad Tamina was there. Going back in forth from her to AJ was like those punch sequences when the crowd shouts "YES" & "NO". Only the "NO" on this occasion made me frightened. The drawback to HD.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


> Dat Kelly


One word come to mind and that word is YUMMY


----------



## Londrick

Any gifs of Eva's technical prowess from Main Event last night?


----------



## virus21

Wagg said:


> OH MAH GOODNESS!!! :homer





Wagg said:


>


:ex:


----------



## TuffestOut

*Re: Scarlett Bordeaux Gifs..*

Scarlett a bad beatch


----------



## hhh4scu

Morrison17 said:


> Dat Kelly


is it me or can you see a some pussy lips for a split second


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## cynical_ad

Anybody got any Sasha Banks gifs?


----------



## Wagg




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Just spank Rosita already, Mickie. She's practically throwing it at you :wall


----------



## Right_To_Censor

cynical_ad said:


> Anybody got any Sasha Banks gifs?


Yes, but her shorts kept riding up and exposing her bottom. I censored it for you though, the rest is pretty decent stuff.


----------



## Wagg

:wall :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Trish Mickie Torrie and Rosita wins


----------



## Slider575

Maria :yum:


----------



## Wagg




----------



## Slider575

Wagg said:


>


What is that bump on her ass? I am so confused


----------



## Eulonzo

Slider575 said:


> What is that bump on her ass? I am so confused


Why did this comment make me laugh for some reason? :lmao

Anyway, yeah, what is that? Did she fall on something or did a baseball somehow slide in there? Has to be from an incident and/or a fall.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Eulonzo said:


> Why did this comment make me laugh for some reason? :lmao
> 
> Anyway, yeah, what is that? Did she fall on something or did a baseball somehow slide in there? Has to be from an incident and/or a fall.


She may have just ripped a hole in her stockings.


----------



## HHHGame78

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> She may have just ripped a hole in her stockings.


That makes sense because you can't see it in the other shots. The "bump" that is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

marked a bit when nikki did this


----------



## Dell

Gawd Maria is fine as hell. 

and I wanna see Sasha Banks vs AJ...that would be GIF city.


----------



## Slider575

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> She may have just ripped a hole in her stockings.


And the ass leaked through in all of its glory


----------



## pinofreshh

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


LOVE THIS on so many levels. dat REAL dancer <3


----------



## Wagg




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Dat Velvet


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hugs for everyone.


----------



## Wagg




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Jinzo said:


> What website or program do you use to add censors?


If you join him, I shall never forgive you...

even if you are a Yugioh (original series) fan :side:


----------



## charlesxo

Right_To_Censor is a hero


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Log off, Munn.


----------



## charlesxo

Right after I call the feds Wagg.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Only a believer in censorship can post gifs like this:

















So, really, when you think about it, censorship is actually about freedom. So, if you like freedom, you should embrace your right to censor.


----------



## Wagg




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Wagg

:ass


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

Dem Dawn Marie gifs tho. :banderas


----------



## Magic

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P

Magic said:


> :lmao


unk


----------



## Morrison17

holy fuck


----------



## glenwo2

Magic said:


> :lmao


Lil' Naitch had an excellent view right 'dere. :yum:


----------



## Right_To_Censor

*Some Lita Gifs in honor of her going into the Hall of Fame on Saturday. Looking forward to her speech.*


----------



## Café de René

Right_To_Censor said:


> *Some Lita Gifs in honor of her going into the Hall of Fame on Saturday. Looking forward to her speech.*


What if she wears or says something indecent ?


----------



## glenwo2

This gif(while a bit old) always gets me chuckling....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol Punk serious when he scouts.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


> holy fuck


DAT Mickie.


Also those Dawn Marie gifs yum.


----------



## glenwo2

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol Punk serious when he scouts.


More like "stalks" but yeah.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Café de René said:


> What if she wears or says something indecent ?


If she did, in a perfect world, Ivory would do a run-in and take her out. She'd then be joined on stage by the returning members of RTC to usher in the TV-G era.

It'd look a lot like this:


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Right_To_Censor

Hall of Fame indecency


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## pointoforder

glenwo2 said:


> This gif(while a bit old) always gets me chuckling....


:lol

That is funny. And weird. But funny too.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## troubleman1218

Morrison17 said:


>


What match was that?


----------



## HHHGame78

troubleman1218 said:


> What match was that?


Some live event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Slider575

WWE Attitude said:


>


:yum: Damn, and now that fine ass is feuding with Paige :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CJ

Looks like Christy didn't get the memo, the "World Needs Carters" :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Trey must have gone in.


----------



## Slider575

Nikki has quite possibly the best boob job I have ever seen


----------



## Wagg




----------



## virus21

Wagg said:


>


:woolcock Dat ass


----------



## Hades1313

Slider575 said:


> Nikki has quite possibly the best boob job I have ever seen


I have to agree. Her plastic surgeon should get a medal or something.


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## charlesxo

A true hero.


----------



## Bushmaster

Right_To_Censor is really becoming my favorite poster :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

Hades1313 said:


> I have to agree. Her plastic surgeon should get a medal or something.


I've seen better. Hers still clearly look fake. The best ones look real.
Like most of the women getting them, she went too big.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## metallon

Slider575 said:


> Nikki has quite possibly the best boob job I have ever seen


How can you tell? Have you ever seen them?


----------



## Slider575

metallon said:


> How can you tell? Have you ever seen them?


In my dreams I can


----------



## Wagg

sit on my face Naomi. :ass




























she looks stunning at 36 years old.


----------



## Flux

holy dickballs kada :moody


----------



## Skins

:ti :ti :ti now I know why her hair is always on her face


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT Velvet


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Damn Layla :floyd3


----------



## Freeway.86

NastyYaffa said:


>


There video of this?


----------



## Right_To_Censor

rouge said:


> A true hero.





SoupBro said:


> Right_To_Censor is really becoming my favorite poster :lmao


I agree with both statements. Censorship is heroic, and Right_To_Censor is becoming my favorite poster as well. 

Now, here is a full recap of tonight's Divas action:




















































Spoiler:  The rest


----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor, I want to do mean things to you for censoring Paige! How dare you do that?!


----------



## PRODIGY

RTC you sum bitch. Censoring of Paige and Lana is off limit.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> There video of this?


I dunno, just found it from tumblr


----------



## Right_To_Censor

If all of the Paige praise continues, she's going to end up in AJ territory where even her likeness is censored.

I know you don't want this for her.


----------



## charlesxo

*nods head in approval*


----------



## Damien




----------



## PRODIGY

Dat finsher tho!:banderas


----------



## Gandhi

Alicia's tits! :ex:


----------



## Joshi Judas

DAT PAIGE THO kada


----------



## metallon

Freeway.86 said:


> There video of this?


http://vimeo.com/91849702


----------



## HHHGame78

They killed the squelch at the beginning of Paige's theme already? Didn't hear it on Raw.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

HHHGame78 said:


> They killed the squelch at the beginning of Paige's theme already? Didn't hear it on Raw.


I don't know what you're on about - it was there, clear as day.


----------



## HHHGame78

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I don't know what you're on about - it was there, clear as day.


Ok sorry, I missed it live and that edit on vimeo must have cut it off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## NastyYaffa

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## Eulonzo

HHHGame78 said:


> They killed the squelch at the beginning of Paige's theme already? Didn't hear it on Raw.


It's still there.

Anyone else think that squelch noise in the beginning of her theme is hokey? :draper2


----------



## A-C-P

Gandhi said:


> Alicia's tits! :ex:


exactly THIS! :yum: She SOOOOOO needs to unleash those puppies!


----------



## Stadhart

Wagg said:


> Trish and Joy :banderas :homer


oh man at Joy....stunning


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Eulonzo said:


> It's still there.
> 
> Anyone else think that squelch noise in the beginning of her theme is hokey? :draper2


What do you mean "hokey?"


----------



## Eulonzo

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> What do you mean "hokey?"


That was terrible wording, excuse me. :side:

I mean like, the noise in the beginning of her theme is a little corny for my taste, but it would sound weird if they took it out (just like when they took Ryback's "Feed Me More" intro out of his theme).


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Eulonzo said:


> That was terrible wording, excuse me. :side:
> 
> I mean like, the noise in the beginning of her theme is a little corny for my taste, but it would sound weird if they took it out (just like when they took Ryback's "Feed Me More" intro out of his theme).


That's interesting - I actually like it. It's the equivalent of Austin's glass shattering or or Edge's "you think you know me." I think it's called a stinger in the audio business - a sharp blast of sound that cuts through everything else and draws attention. Natalya's "Hart" riff is the only other one that a Diva has. No other Diva or Superstar has anything that sounds like Paige's and it tells you immediately who's coming. Good for marking out to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Eulonzo

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> That's interesting - I actually like it. It's the equivalent of Austin's glass shattering or or Edge's "you think you know me." I think it's called a stinger in the audio business - a sharp blast of sound that cuts through everything else and draws attention. Natalya's "Hart" riff is the only other one that a Diva has. No other Diva or Superstar has anything that sounds like Paige's and it tells you immediately who's coming. Good for marking out to.


Excellent point. No different than Undertaker's gong or The Rock's "If You Smell!" intro or Lesnar's guitar riff, etc.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Some Scarlett:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:cam2


----------



## Gandhi

Scarlett's butt is pretty damn nice.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Damn Scarlett is HOT


----------



## A-C-P

Gandhi said:


> Scarlett's butt is pretty damn nice.


This is a true statement :genius


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Damien




----------



## Right_To_Censor

Tonight's indecency, made decent, for your own good. 



































































Dat Dignity :ass


----------



## Black Jesus

:lmao I love you RTC


----------



## Slider575

:lmao Lol why did you censer Paiges eyes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right to censor why?

What sucks even more is the quality of the only gif I can find for Lana atm.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Right to censor why?
> 
> What sucks even more is the quality of the only gif I can find for Lana atm.


Any quality of Lana is good.


----------



## Joshi Judas

RTC :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Slider575 said:


> :lmao Lol why did you censer Paiges eyes


Unfortunately, Paige has now reached "AJ Status" in this section. The mere image of Paige amongst her most ardent admirers can elicit the same response as a more salacious image of another Diva; therefore, all references to her likeness shall be censored, henceforth. 



Spoiler: @ swagger_ROCKS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

How could censor such a classy, powerful, and beautiful woman? :faint:










Look how she adjusts her clothing before entering the ring...and...

And notice the dude in the crowd :lmao :lel :ti


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Klein Helmer

swagger_ROCKS said:


> How could censor such a classy, powerful, and beautiful woman? :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how she adjusts her clothing before entering the ring...and...
> 
> *And notice the dude in the crowd* :lmao :lel :ti


Oh my God.

Thank you!


----------



## HHHGame78

yeah dude in the crowd like :wall trying to get a peek. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Poor Charles Robinson :lol


----------



## Taker90

Morrison17 said:


>


who's that.


----------



## CandyCaneDMB40

Tessmacher


----------



## Taker90

CandyCaneDMB40 said:


> Tessmacher


thanks.


----------



## Slider575

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Poor Charles Robinson :lol


LOL the look on his face


----------



## cactus_jack22

swagger_ROCKS said:


> How could censor such a classy, powerful, and beautiful woman? :faint:


noice. too bad she's associated with such a bland act.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Poor Charles Robinson :lol


:lmao


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Mrs. Rhodes was becoming a pillar of decency, since her return...Today, that all changed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:wall


----------



## Wagg

dat Eden :banderas



















:homer


----------



## #1Peep4ever

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Poor Charles Robinson :lol


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Poor Charles Robinson :lol


:lmao

Someone should make a Charles Robinson gif appreciation thread


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Wagg said:


> dat Eden :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :homer


DAT LANA she the hottest diva right now.


----------



## Cleavage

as someone once said can't spell lana without anal


----------



## Hades1313

Cleavage said:


> as someone once said can't spell lana without anal


You are a genius.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## PRODIGY

Wagg said:


>


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Lana looking amazing


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Don't remember ever seeing a standing shining wizard before this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


>


kada


----------



## HHHGame78

Randumo24 said:


> Don't remember ever seeing a standing shining wizard before this.


It's like a step-up enzugiri, ala Chris Jericho.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

HHHGame78 said:


> It's like a step-up enzugiri, ala Chris Jericho.


Nope, it's the shining wizard. Notice how she strikes with her knee, not foot. She also didn't do a step up, it was a jump.


----------



## HHHGame78

Randumo24 said:


> Nope, it's the shining wizard. Notice how she strikes with her knee, not foot. She also didn't do a step up, it was a jump.


I know it's a shining wizard. I was referring to it being similar to a step-up enzugiri. Look closer, she uses her leg to jump on to do the knee. You can she Nattie's leg react (quiver) to her doing so.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

HHHGame78 said:


> I know it's a shining wizard. I was referring to it being similar to a step-up enzugiri. Look closer, she uses her leg to jump on to do the knee. You can she Nattie's leg react (quiver) to her doing so.


Looks more like she just hit her with her other leg in the stomach first. It's really hard to tell for sure since that gif is at regular speed. Either way, it was really impressive.


----------



## HHHGame78

Randumo24 said:


> Looks more like she just hit her with her other leg in the stomach first. It's really hard to tell for sure since that gif is at regular speed. Either way, it was really impressive.


Well she didn't, I know one when I see one. She did a step-up, like she has done in the past many other times.


----------



## treywar25

Yeah that was definitely a step-up.


----------



## Freeway.86

Just so we stop arguing about what exactly AJ did there


----------



## Impeccable Sin

HHHGame78 said:


> Well she didn't, I know one when I see one. She did a step-up, like she has done in the past many other times.


Either way, can we agree that it was more impressive than the enziguri type?


----------



## HHHGame78

Randumo24 said:


> Either way, can we agree that it was more impressive than the enziguri type?


Impressive yes, but nothing I hadn't seen her do before.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

HHHGame78 said:


> Impressive yes, but nothing I hadn't seen her do before.


I don't remember seeing her do it to anyone who was completely standing like that before.


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## chrome2279

Love this thread, needs more KOs though


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## Right_To_Censor

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


>


AJ's slight attempt at modesty here is somewhat respectable.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

*
There wasn't much indecency in the Divas match, with Kane attempting to drag Brie Bella to Hell and all, so here's some throwback censorship for your viewing pleasure. *


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## CM12Punk

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Spoiler: Hot


This is a GOAT post.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Freeway.86

WWE Attitude said:


>


BEEN HOPING TO SEE THAT GIF!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Trish and Velvet are godesses


----------



## Eulonzo

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## Wagg

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Trish was the GOAT!!! :homer What we used to had then and what we have now. And when you think that people jerk off to skinny teenagers like Paige or someone who looks like a kid (AJ) fpalm TRISH is fap material.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Trish, Lana, and AJ. :dance


----------



## PRODIGY

Wagg said:


> Trish was the GOAT!!! :homer What we used to had then and what we have now. And when you think that people jerk off to skinny teenagers like Paige or someone who looks like a kid (AJ) fpalm TRISH is fap material.


Paige is 21 tho bruh.:rudy


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


Is that Christy Hemme? Dat ass tho!:banderas


----------



## Damien

ASS!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Shaw bout to go in. :woolcock


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Another Christy GIF (a bit older):


----------



## Klein Helmer

RTC, I would like to request a censored gif of Big E removing his straps.

It is anything but modest.

Thank you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Wagg

nip slip in the last one.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Who is that?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Wagg

Klein Helmer said:


> Who is that?


Lacey Von Erich.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Reaper

cactus_jack22 said:


> noice. too bad she's associated with such a bland act.


At least we get to see her. Personally think she's doing a fantastic job ... Not just with the fantastic dressing, but also her mannerisms and overall acting.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Mr. I

Sasha Banks' new finisher, back stabber/lung blower floated into a facelock/crossface.


----------



## HHHGame78

No arm trap so not a true crossface. More like a wrenching chinlock. Still good none the less.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Gandhi said:


>


Perfection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ithil said:


> Sasha Banks' new finisher, back stabber/lung blower floated into a facelock/crossface.


Pretty cool. These chicks looking to make in impact as the next gen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Thanks for making these gifs, my ni**a (whatever i feel like *tumblr*)


----------



## Mr. I

HHHGame78 said:


> No arm trap so not a true crossface. More like a wrenching chinlock. Still good none the less.


That's why I said facelock as well.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ithil said:


> Sasha Banks' new finisher, back stabber/lung blower floated into a facelock/crossface.


Finally, a great finisher from one of these NXT Divas, aside from Paige's Scorpion Crosslock.

None of Bayley's finishers/moves impress me, Charlotte's is just bad, Emma's are good but not great, etc.


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Thanks for making these gifs, my ni**a (whatever i feel like *tumblr*)


Best thing about that match was Layla's ass because it was boring ass fuck. The Bayley/Sasha match was so much better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol


----------



## Morrison17

Run Velvet, run!


----------



## Simply Flawless

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol


Hey look its Wacky waving inflatable arm flaling tube man ...where's Al Harrington when you need him?:cheer


----------



## Mr. I

Pre-WWE Lana.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Lana plays her character so fucking well. I could swear that dude in the last gif is in the crowd with his GF still checking Lana out.


----------



## Slider575

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lana plays her character so fucking well. I could swear that dude in the last gif is in the crowd with his GF still checking Lana out.


I don't understand how her tits stay in there sometimes but man :yum: It is funny how she is getting more over than Rusev is


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Slider575 said:


> I don't understand how her tits stay in there sometimes but man :yum: It is funny how she is getting more over than Rusev is


Lots and lots of tape I imagine. My guess is that the Divas face potential fines from the WWE if anything pops out nowadays.


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## CM12Punk

Doesn't these gifs prove Paige doesn't really have an ass? She got a bangin' body though.


----------



## HHHGame78

CM12Punk said:


> Doesn't these gifs prove Paige doesn't really have an ass? She got a bangin' body though.


For her frame and body it's great. What do you want her to have, a Kim K. giant freak butt?


----------



## CandyCaneDMB40

HHHGame78 said:


> For her frame and body it's great. What do you want her to have, a Kim K. giant freak butt?


THIS:genius


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CM12Punk said:


> Doesn't these gifs prove Paige doesn't really have an ass? She got a bangin' body though.


It's strange, seems to vary quite a bit.



HHHGame78 said:


> For her frame and body it's great. What do you want her to have, a Kim K. giant freak butt?


Actually, now that you mention it, yes, that's what I want. That would be rather lovely, actually.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

She can just flaunt it as good as AJ. Can't deny she has a nice overall body. Face still a hit or miss to me.


----------



## PRODIGY

Freeway.86 said:


>


This woman tho!:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

CM12Punk said:


> Doesn't these gifs prove Paige doesn't really have an ass? She got a bangin' body though.


An ass don't need to be huge to be a nice ass.


----------



## kusksu

HHHGame78 said:


> For her frame and body it's great. What do you want her to have, a Kim K. giant freak butt?


This reason seems to pop up for any diva that doesn't really shine in that department. Same for AJ. Although she knew how to create the illusion of an ass better


----------



## metallon

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> An ass don't need to be huge to be a nice ass.


True! I think Paige has an amazing ass! Fits her body perfectly!


----------



## Gandhi

I miss AJ Lee.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## Lexrules

Freeway.86 said:


>


----------



## Morrison17

sorry, wrong thread again.


----------



## Slider575

Gandhi said:


> I miss AJ Lee.


:dance :faint:


----------



## ATF

Morrison17 said:


> Oh may GAWD


:banderas x100


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Read this was her mom delivering the move...lol tough love


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Spoiler: Wagg


----------



## charlesxo

Well that explains his banning.


----------



## Morrison17

wrong thread


----------



## Joshi Judas

Freeway.86 said:


>


Oh holy fuckin' Jesus kada kada kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Naomi still using her ass as a cushion. lol


----------



## Café de René

These Paige gifs on previous page :moyes1

Looks like she borrowed AJ the tongue thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I don't know about you guys, but I am ready for a Paige/AJ feud. :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Naomi still using her ass as a cushion. lol


I don't care what anyone say's man I think Naomi is awesome!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## a023

Naomi's amazing & so underrated, I watch the divas division for her. The word "divas" annoys me.


----------



## Coach

*Have some Lana.









































My favourite.....









*


----------



## PRODIGY

Lana:banderas


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> An ass don't need to be huge to be a nice ass.


can't be flat either


----------



## Eulonzo

Freeway.86 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## CandyCaneDMB40

Aj + Paiges buns mmmm


----------



## Kronke

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Get it, Bayley. Call her up, already!


----------



## rbhayek

Paige does have a nice ass. I concur.


----------



## Arcturus

rbhayek said:


> Paige does have a nice ass. I concur.


She doesn't, her legs are her best asset and her body in general, but that ass is fairly flat, not much booty going on there, that's coming in my next post!


----------



## Arcturus

Oh Aksana, why do you torment me?


----------



## Lexrules

Arcturus said:


> Oh Aksana, why do you torment me?


She's Fat. :flip


----------



## Arcturus

Lexrules said:


> She's Fat. :flip


Her body is made for MEN, not boys.


----------



## PRODIGY

Lexrules said:


> She's Fat. :flip


Yea! She is PHAT!(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Future champ. :woolcock


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not even sure myself tbh.


----------



## Joshi Judas

where are those gifs from Wagg? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Gonna guess ECW. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Is that Francine? I thought she was Beulah for some reason earlier :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Is that Francine? I thought she was Beulah for some reason earlier :lmao


Not sure, but maybe I can catch this scene on WWE network? :jordan5


























Alexa, don't slay me.


















:banderas


----------



## Café de René

Alexa :banderas

She's going to give AJ some serious competition in the cute category.


----------



## metallon

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Is there a vid to this?:ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ Check their youtube page, or site, I guess.


















Fandango going in. :woolcock


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## NastyYaffa

Eulonzo said:


>


:woolcock

Maria is so fuckin hot.


----------



## Wagg

last :wall




























:ass but dat face :jaydamn


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Wagg

her face is weird. is she the new IWC darling?


----------



## Flair Shot

Wagg said:


> her face is weird. is she the new IWC darling?


TBH, no clue. I have been following her since she got signed, it's just now she gets more exposure since she made her debut so a bunch of stuff from her is finally making it's way on the internet.


----------



## Karma101

Alexa is cute as fuck. Plus she has a porn name.


----------



## Wagg

cute if you're a ******.


----------



## metallon




----------



## Eulonzo

Eva's trash but man she knows how to work that attire. :moyes1


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

wrestlinggameguy said:


> can't be flat either


true but Lana ass not flat


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## BarneyArmy

Raw gifs for Nikki, Layla and Lana please.


----------



## Mr. I

Wagg said:


> her face is weird. is she the new IWC darling?


If by "weird" you mean "pretty" sure.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Slider575

Eulonzo said:


>


I only have so much rep to give Eulonzo, jeez :yum:


----------



## 1n50mniac

Please gifs of Alicia Fox from this past RAW! Especially of her in the Cowboy hat, good lawd have mercy!


----------



## Karma101

Wagg said:


> cute if you're a ******.


I don't get the joke.


----------



## PRODIGY

Any gifs of Paige or Lana from this past Raw?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AE


----------



## Lariat From Hell

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## HornyforStratus

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AE


Strip, Trish, just how i like it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nikki :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## RatedR10




----------



## Wagg

Alexa looks retarded.


----------



## Even Flow

RatedR10 said:


>


Maxine :moyes1


----------



## Dro




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Cleavage

Anal sure knows how to work that twirl


----------



## NastyYaffa

Some Scarlett:


























:homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## NastyYaffa

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


So adorable :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

yeah, loved how energetic she was at ringside, and the cute expressions she made.


----------



## PRODIGY

RatedR10 said:


>


Yeah buddy!:banderas


----------



## William Murderface

Holy shit Maxine :homer


----------



## Skullduggery

Aaaaaaaannnnnd Ive found my new sig.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## PRODIGY

Eulonzo said:


>


:wall










DAT running man tho! :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo

:lmao She did the running man! :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

Eulonzo said:


>


:homer So. hot.

Some AJ:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Look at where Charlotte's right hand is...


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## Freeway.86

DAT NIKKI!!


----------



## Jimshine

If Renee Young wore Nikki Bellas ring attire, I'd never have any chutney in my coinpurse ever again


----------



## islesfan13

NastyYaffa said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Cleavage

Nikki is a killa


----------



## CM12Punk

Freeway.86 said:


> DAT NIKKI!!


I guess there's only one thing to say.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Been trolling amazingly.


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Eva!:banderas


----------



## Skins

Hottest woman on the planet :eva


----------



## Alex

Okay it's official. This is the greatest thread in the history of mankind.


----------



## Freeway.86

Trish had arguably the plumpest ass back in the day.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> Trish had arguably the plumpest ass back in the day.


kada


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Morrison17 said:


>













Freeway.86 said:


> Trish had arguably the plumpest ass back in the day.


----------



## Londrick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m170xVWDXQ


----------



## Slider575

Londrick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m170xVWDXQ


DAyum, she is sooo fine with black hair


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Who is that?


----------



## Hades1313

Bray Wyatt said:


> Who is that?


Eva


----------



## CM12Punk

Eva Marie BITW


----------



## ABAS

I see Eva has done quite a few squats since joining WWE. Cause dat ass is non existent right there.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Freeway.86 said:


> Trish had arguably the plumpest ass back in the day.


Damn right she did. Perfection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Admiring Layla's booty even while she's at a friggin cancer event...

Someone plz point in the direction of a church.


----------



## Damien




----------



## NastyYaffa

Scarlett wins kada


----------



## Slider575

Damien said:


>


What am I seeing


----------



## Gametoo

Damien said:


>


This is hot in a weird way. This girl is soooo fucking attractive.


----------



## Freeway.86

Damien said:


>


If she thinks that's going to keep me away from going for the mic she is sorely mistaken!


----------



## Gametoo

Freeway.86 said:


> If she thinks that's going to keep me away from going for the mic she is sorely mistaken!


Keep away from my girl!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

So sexy kada


----------



## Freeway.86

Gametoo said:


> Keep away from my girl!!


I called dibs way back in 2011 my friend!


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> I called dibs way back in 2011 my friend!


I have to admit I didn't even know who she was until this year, but I also took a break from wrestling for a few years as well. Shes something though:ex:


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> I have to admit I didn't even know who she was until this year, but I also took a break from wrestling for a few years as well. Shes something though:ex:


When I read that WWE had finally signed a woman with actual wrestling experience, I had to look her up immediately and fell head over heels when I saw her lol


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> When I read that WWE had finally signed a woman with actual wrestling experience, I had to look her up immediately and fell head over heels when I saw her lol


:rep


----------



## hag

Eva with black hair


----------



## Skullduggery

Londrick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m170xVWDXQ


Right click and save.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

hag said:


> Eva with black hair


----------



## charlesxo

Londrick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m170xVWDXQ


...whoa


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Morrison17 said:


>


Interested to see if Layla gonna be wearing this in a match this week. (Y)


----------



## Freeway.86

PROVE IT said:


> Interested to see if Layla gonna be wearing this in a match this week. (Y)


I think it would be best for business.


----------



## Eulonzo

PROVE IT said:


> Interested to see if Layla gonna be wearing this in a match this week. (Y)


Because it would be the only reason to watch her matches, they'll make her stop wearing it.


----------



## ROHFan19

PROVE IT said:


> Interested to see if Layla gonna be wearing this in a match this week. (Y)


It's unreal that Layla is 36 years old and is not only unbelievably hot, but better looking than every diva on the roster not named Lana. Jesus.


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## ROHFan19

You are my hero ^^^


----------



## ABAS

That little up and down motion she does right before she slides, she's telling us something.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

I think that TV-14 topic was real :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Layla needs to sit on my lap. :banderas


----------



## Freeway.86

Oh man!! Today is a good day!


----------



## Café de René

Freeway.86 said:


>


Paige be like "wait... someone's making a gif of this"


----------



## Freeway.86

Café de René said:


> Paige be like "wait... someone's making a gif of this"


Clearly a smart woman!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> Oh man!! Today is a good day!


kada


----------



## ad235

Some quick gifs I made.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Was Layla on RAW? :banderas


----------



## Arcturus

..I'm sorry guys, Paige just doesn't have the buns, it's almost man-ass.

Layla's ass though....


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Mr. I

Arcturus said:


> ..I'm sorry guys, Paige just doesn't have the buns, it's almost man-ass.
> 
> Layla's ass though....


Eva Marie doesn't have any kind of an ass either, but she still gets the gifs made of her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Apparently someone on another forum I lurk said this is the chick from Legend's House.


























And she was once a pussycat doll.


----------



## HHHGame78

Yeah, because if you're dating her, her ass in clothes really matters. fpalm


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: So many Kelly Kelly Gifs*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I love making Gif threads, I know you guys like it to. So here's another one.
> 
> I've never been a fan of Kelly Kelly but damn she is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the finale


The extreme expose was the greatest thing about the new ECW. WWe should think about bringing ecw back for the network only.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: So many Kelly Kelly Gifs*



islesfan13 said:


>


Dirty old pervert Lawler in the background.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Londrick




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

*Re: So many Kelly Kelly Gifs*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I love making Gif threads, I know you guys like it to. So here's another one.
> 
> I've never been a fan of Kelly Kelly but damn she is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the finale


Love Kelly thanks


----------



## Cleavage

Kelly rocking a Toews jersey :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## RatedR10




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## koial




----------



## Freeway.86

koial said:


>


:yum: :clap :wall


----------



## islesfan13

koial said:


>


10/10:clap


----------



## PRODIGY

koial said:


>


Fuck yes!:banderas :wall


----------



## Cleavage

i guess no one else has to balls to say it so i will, her ass looks flat as shit in that gif.

Terrible work


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## HornyforStratus

want to bang the hell out of torrie. make her screen my name


----------



## Mr. I

koial said:


>


Nice aspect ratio.


----------



## Freeway.86

I just love Paige's new gear!


----------



## HornyforStratus

Morrison17 said:


>


*Wants to beat the hell out of those asses*


----------



## William Murderface

Victoria :clap


----------



## metallon

Freeway.86 said:


> I just love Paige's new gear!


You are not the only one!:cheer


----------



## HornyforStratus

What wouldn't i do for some of these gals let me touch their ass or suck their tits for 3 secs. :frustrate


----------



## Alex

HornyforStratus said:


> What wouldn't i do for some of these gals let me touch their ass or suck their tits for 3 secs. :frustrate


:edge2

This guy needs to dial it back a bit.


----------



## virus21

HornyforStratus said:


> What wouldn't i do for some of these gals let me touch their ass or suck their tits for 3 secs. :frustrate


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

HornyforStratus said:


> What wouldn't i do for some of these gals let me touch their ass or suck their tits for 3 secs. :frustrate


Can someone say "restraining order"?


----------



## Coach




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Just remember who she's going home to. :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


Damn, Emma has a good ass!


----------



## Freeway.86

NastyYaffa said:


> Damn, Emma has a good ass!


She has a great body. Her ring gear hides it well.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## Cleavage

PROVE IT said:


> Just remember who she's going home to. :side:


----------



## HornyforStratus

Perverts.


----------



## hag

Emma has a fat ass


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Cleavage

Still no gifs of Nikki in her pink attire C'MON


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


>


 you've gone too damn far this time. :sad:


----------



## Eulonzo

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


It's sad that this is all we got. :no:


----------



## PRODIGY

Tommy-V said:


>


Brittany :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cleavage said:


> Still no gifs of Nikki in her pink attire C'MON


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

SDR


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## CJ




----------



## pinofreshh

NastyYaffa said:


>


always a favorite..

i miss aj's old ring gear. i hope it makes a return


----------



## HornyforStratus

This thread needs more Trish


----------



## superfudge

What a surprising demand from HornyforStratus


----------



## metallon




----------



## Freeway.86

metallon said:


>


We need to see the reverse angle of this one day!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Notice this ni**a stopping what he's doing to watch that booty pass by :banderas


----------



## PRODIGY

metallon said:


>


My baby. :banderas :wall


----------



## HornyforStratus

How can anyone not like this?!

















Ps: please delete, thought this was the discussion thread. Thanks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

HornyforStratus said:


> How can anyone not like this?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: please delete, thought this was the discussion thread. Thanks.



I know right and here is your request XD.


----------



## HornyforStratus

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I know right and here is your request XD.


my pen leaks everytime i see you Trish. I think about sex whenever i see her. I can't help it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

pinofreshh said:


> always a favorite..
> 
> i miss aj's old ring gear. i hope it makes a return


I miss the GODDESS as well.  

Hope she's keeping up with her training, if she plans to return. Wrestling is probably second nature to her, but she could get some ring rust if she ain't doing it on the reg. Read she likes to train at any given chance even when away from the ring. Doing her thing with Punk thou probably putting a halt to that for now. :side:

Some Jaime, because why not?


----------



## glenwo2

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


These pics need the BRAZZERS logo.


----------



## islesfan13

glenwo2 said:


> These pics need the BRAZZERS logo.


Who is that?


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> Who is that?


Taeler Hendrix


----------



## NastyYaffa

Anyone got any Maxine gifs? 

I really miss her. Her attire was the best. kada


----------



## Pip-Man

metallon said:


>


I'm sure you won't mind if I use this...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

NastyYaffa said:


> Anyone got any Maxine gifs?
> 
> I really miss her. Her attire was the best. kada


----------



## Coach

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


Oh god! Mega hot! :ex:


----------



## NastyYaffa

PepsiPlunge07 said:


>


:bow

10/10. Maxine kada


----------



## HornyforStratus

WWE Attitude said:


> Stacy Keibler


*Inserts whip cream on that ass*

*grabs it hard*

*licks it harder than a thirsty animal*


----------



## RatedR10

Maxine's attire. kada



HornyforStratus said:


> *Inserts whip cream on that ass*
> 
> *grabs it hard*
> 
> *licks it harder than a thirsty animal*


:ti get a girlfriend


----------



## HornyforStratus

RatedR10 said:


> Maxine's attire. kada
> 
> 
> 
> :ti get a girlfriend


Too busy jerking off to Trish AND Stacy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## hbgoo1975

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


I can't stand that corrupt Evita wannabe!


----------



## Lexrules

Morrison17 said:


>


:bow:clap:faint::ex:


----------



## HornyforStratus

Paige isn't attractive. 13 yr old, pale female. No thanks.


----------



## Coach




----------



## Stephen630

Layla vs. Summer Rae at Money In The Bank w/ Fandango as the ref might actually happen.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Edit: Wrong thread, oops


----------



## SAMCRO

>


BEST. GIF. EVER :ex::ex::ex::yum::yum::yum: Fantastic camel toe.


----------



## Lexrules

HornyforStratus said:


> Paige isn't attractive. 13 yr old, pale female. No thanks.


:ban


----------



## Skullduggery

HornyforStratus said:


> Paige isn't attractive. 13 yr old, pale female. No thanks.


:ti


----------



## HornyforStratus

What's so special about Paige?


----------



## Lane

Can we just ban this idiot all ready? He's not even a decent troll with his awful comments.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Gandhi

Paige isn't attractive.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Gifs of Paige's ass in those shorts from this week's NXT episode please :banderas


----------



## WWE Attitude

Stacy Keibler


----------



## HornyforStratus

So paige isn't my taste, i deserve to die for that? ridiculous.

Ps: Stacy, i wanna break you in half baby.


----------



## Freeway.86

HornyforStratus said:


> So paige isn't my taste, i deserve to die for that? ridiculous.


Saying she looks 13 is just wrong. Like factually wrong. That is dumb to say IMO. Paige doesn't look 13 and if she does, I wonder what messed up place you live in where a 13 year old looks like that. I can understand feeling that way about AJ, but having that opinion about Paige is just wrong.


----------



## HornyforStratus

It's just an opinion. There are fully develop women out there and Paige is very far from that. 

Paige groupies :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat




----------



## SAMCRO

Catsaregreat said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kusksu

Freeway.86 said:


> Saying she looks 13 is just wrong. Like factually wrong. That is dumb to say IMO. Paige doesn't look 13 and if she does, I wonder what messed up place you live in where a 13 year old looks like that. I can understand feeling that way about AJ, but having that opinion about Paige is just wrong.


So calling Aj 13 is not wrong, but calling Paige one is? There bodies are really not that much different. I'd say Paige can pass for 16 - 18 quite easily


----------



## Right_To_Censor

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Gifs of Paige's ass in those shorts from this week's NXT episode please :banderas


If nobody else is going to step up...


----------



## Skins

Freeway.86 said:


> Saying she looks 13 is just wrong. Like factually wrong. That is dumb to say IMO. Paige doesn't look 13 and if she does, I wonder what messed up place you live in where a 13 year old looks like that. I can understand feeling that way about AJ, but having that opinion about Paige is just wrong.


Calm down mark

She doesnt look 13 to me but to say its just wrong to say that about Paige just because its Paige is stupid. :lol @ factually wrong, you mentality on AJ vs. Paige looks is pretty dumb as well


Paige looked fine in all in those gifs,but where are Bayley's from that show :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

Right_To_Censor said:


> If nobody else is going to step up...



:clap :clap :clap :lmao

Now if only someone could uncensor these :woolcock


----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


> If nobody else is going to step up...


This is just ungodly cruel. The saddest thing, these are great quality gifs until the censoring lol


----------



## Café de René

RTC not censoring Sasha Banks' booty on the fourth gif is extremely shocking and indecent.


----------



## WWE Attitude

Lita


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Freeway.86 said:


> This is just ungodly cruel. The saddest thing, these are great quality gifs until the censoring lol


Some things are best left to the imagination. However, I would recommend chastising yourself shortly afterwards for having impure thoughts. 



Café de René said:


> RTC not censoring Sasha Banks' booty on the fourth gif is extremely shocking and indecent.


Her outfit is on the low-end of acceptable. Don't be such a prude, man.


----------



## metallon

Scarlett Bordeaux on WWE SmackDown ...










... i just love it. She should be a permanent part of WWE! Please make it happen!


----------



## HHHGame78

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux on WWE SmackDown ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i just love it. She should be a permanent part of WWE! Please make it happen!


When I saw this I had to do a double-take. Wasn't sure at first but then after a sec or two realized it was her and was like :mark: .


----------



## Flair Shot

metallon said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux on WWE SmackDown ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i just love it. She should be a permanent part of WWE! Please make it happen!


3rd or 4th appearance now. Just sign her already!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Joshi Judas

Finally kada kada :banderas :yum:


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## HHHGame78

credit: wrestling-edge.com


----------



## HornyforStratus

Layla does nothing for me.


----------



## Skullduggery

HornyforStratus said:


> Layla does nothing for me.


fpalm you again


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## HHHGame78

HornyforStratus said:


> Layla does nothing for me.


Well I always thought Trish was way overrated looks wise. More so now than when she was in WWE. Got a Skeletor face.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Flow said:


>


:bow:woolcock:yum:kada:banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Freeway.86

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


WOW! Who is that?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Freeway.86 said:


> WOW! Who is that?


Reby Sky


----------



## HHHGame78

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Reby Sky


Matt Hardy's wife.


----------



## RatedR10

Even Flow said:


>


Scarlett the GOAT.


inb4 "Scarlett does nothing for me"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The GODDESS AJ needs to return.










































Don't worry AJ, all Latinas are crazy...in a good way.









AJ vs Paige gone be some mark warz, but we def in for some sexy moments, I bet.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## Café de René

swagger_JOBS said:


> The GODDESS AJ needs to return.


She plugged some merch on her twitter two weeks ago.

There's hope...


----------



## Café de René




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol Paige wants DAT ASS. 



> She plugged some merch on her twitter two weeks ago.
> 
> There's hope...


:zayn3 I'll take any hope out there.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Café de René

It's amazing how Scarlett Bordeaux has a gif of her in WWE without even being employed there !


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

damn, missed it. lol


----------



## hornyforsteph

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Damn steph, u tease us so much!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

shit went down? Also love how Paige used no arm support. Damn :banderas


----------



## charlesxo

Naomi and her natural athleticism is clean a fuck though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Naomi with the greatest of ease. (Y)


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Violet Viann, Cherie Dupre, and Lorraine Johnson :banderas

































Everything is better vintage, even womens wrestling gifs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## CM12Punk

Magnus is the man.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Damn that Magnus is one LUCKY Brit.


----------



## HornyforStratus

Brauny said:


>


That's Mickie james?! Whoa


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brauny said:


>


10/10


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Maria looking good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Thought I'd share this here :lmao


----------



## Freeway.86

NastyYaffa said:


> Thought I'd share this here :lmao


There's a pic going around twitter about that. He actually tweeted himself about the 2 best seats in the house. His and Paige's ass.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## Café de René

Freeway.86 said:


> There's a pic going around twitter about that. He actually tweeted himself about the 2 best seats in the house. His and Paige's ass.


And Paige retweeted that.

Awkward.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Café de René said:


> And Paige retweeted that.
> 
> Awkward.


Vince seeing DOLLAR SIGNS :lel


----------



## HornyForAJ




----------



## HornyForAJ




----------



## Coach

*<3








































































































































*​


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Not a GIF but TITS.


----------



## Coach




----------



## Coach

*I have loads more gifs like this. *


----------



## NastyYaffa

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *I have loads more gifs like this. *


We want more!


----------



## Coach

NastyYaffa said:


> We want more!



I'm sure


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Coach

*Mega AJ Lee post.

































































































































































Bonus.







































































*​


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cashmere

NastyYaffa said:


> We want more!


----------



## Hades1313

Pepsi....you are my hero


----------



## Cleavage

Fuckin' AJ megapost allowing gifs like this go underappreciated


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Simply Flawless

Nice dress(Y)


----------



## Lexrules

Simply Flawless said:


> Nice dress(Y)


Stephs got those big ole Half Dollar nipples. Gotta love that.:bow


----------



## CJ




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## HornyforStratus

₵A$H®;35993578 said:


>


And women don't expect us to be horny. Just look at this whore, she wants the D.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:$

if Paige vs AJ doesn't happen at SS, then it's MANIA worthy.


----------



## Skullduggery

₵A$H®;35993578 said:


>


Candice :banderas


----------



## Hades1313

₵A$H®;35993578 said:


>


I was thinking of something I was gonna do and then I saw these and I completely forget what the hell I was thinking...


:bow


----------



## chrome2279

Someone post a gif of Naomi's butt crack showing at MITB


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:wall FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKK


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


>


Boy you work fast.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn right. :zayn3


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Jersey




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, this page is off to a good start.


----------



## metallon

₵A$H®;36114034 said:


>


DAMN, dat Joy!


----------



## Jersey




----------



## alchecho

Goddamn naomi has the best ass i have ever seen


----------



## Slider575

Trish is aging like a fine wine


----------



## NastyYaffa

I'm gonna miss Emma


----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


> I'm gonna miss Emma


she's been reeninstated


----------



## HornyforStratus

PaigeLover said:


>


So horny. Every inch of her body is perfection.


----------



## Café de René

HornyForAJ said:


>


This GIF is now officially awkward.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

HornyForAJ said:


>


:Jordan


----------



## Bucky Barnes

bama4
Dat Naomi


----------



## Jersey




----------



## virus21

PaigeLover said:


>


Holy shit, Layla!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Random question, but does anybody have the gif of AJ Lee's ass from Payback 2013?

Just asking for my friend... :


----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


> Random question, but does anybody have the gif of AJ Lee's ass from Payback 2013?
> 
> Just asking for my friend... :


I found more than one gif of her from payback. Here you go


----------



## NastyYaffa

PaigeLover said:


> I found more than one gif of her from payback. Here you go


Thank you very much!


----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


> Thank you very much!


your welcome


----------



## Even Flow

Maryse :homer


----------



## Jersey

I never found maryse attractive but she does have a nice body


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## laicho

PaigeLover said:


>


Is that Rosita from TNA?


----------



## CJ

laicho said:


> Is that Rosita from TNA?


Yeah.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## CM12Punk

OMG Victoria :ass


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Brittany :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


The butt hunger is strong in that one.:yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

.


----------



## HornyforStratus

Morrison17 said:


>


*Salivates*


----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## Jersey




----------



## HornyforStratus

PaigeLover said:


>



*Licks her neck*


----------



## Eulonzo

PaigeLover said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## CM12Punk

Yeah AJ has no ass. /sarcasm


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wonder if AJ will ever wear her hair in pigtails again :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I'm not gonna lie, I'm happy AJ's back


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm happy AJ's back


You and many, yo. (Y)


----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


>












My Queen :bow


----------



## islesfan13

Legasee said:


> My Queen :bow


:done


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## itsrealtomedamnit

Is it too early for summer gifs from last night?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

itsrealtomedamnit said:


> Is it too early for summer gifs from last night?




































~Tumblr


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

This thread needs non censored Nikki gifs from last night.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

EvaMaryse said:


> This thread needs non censored Nikki gifs from last night.





























































































































































~Tumblr


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Very much appreciated, Nikki looked amazing. That blue attire is probably her best one.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## RatedR10

Nikki tied up.

Nice.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

I never noticed it before, but Paige has freakishly long arms.


----------



## HHHGame78

^ Forgot to censor the stuff on the tron. :troll


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Jersey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:yum:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

~Tumblr


----------



## Jersey




----------



## pinofreshh

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


i missed this sooooo much. so so sooo glad aj is back as a face! :AJ


xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


i can get down with this tag team, love thissss :mark:


----------



## CM12Punk

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ~Tumblr


Lmfao, Naomi was really punching the shit out of Cameron though.


----------



## Damien




----------



## NastyYaffa

Damien said:


>


:yum:


----------



## FERGUSON.

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Poor tom he must pop one everytime he interviews nikki like this


----------



## Damien




----------



## AEA

Damien said:


>


(Y) Very nice.


----------



## Mr. I

Let's go a little bigger.


----------



## islesfan13

Damien said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::ex:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damien said:


>


She is soooo perfect :banderas


----------



## Jersey




----------



## HHHGame78

^ She Bo-lieves. :bo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eva with that textbook form. :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

PaigeLover said:


>


My Queen. :wall


----------



## Stadhart

IDONTSHIV said:


> Eva with that textbook form. :mark:


best post on this whole thread


----------



## Hades1313

I think Eva just assumes that because she's on her back she should open her legs. It's instinct at this point.


----------



## Coach




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nikki bit down on Cena's dong of steel and hurt her mouth.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Any Renee gifs from this week's episode of the JBL & Cole show? She looked so hot :mark:


----------



## Café de René

:sodone

(credit: randumo24 on the AJ thread)


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## Eulonzo

Wow, Renee is actually wearing something on her feet.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Oh how i'd totally turn lesbian for her....


:ex:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Layla gives me those feels. I need to build a chunnel to her love tunnel.


----------



## Jersey

Eulonzo said:


> Wow, Renee is actually wearing something on her feet.


because of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-YLPcNmu90


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

http://instagram.com/p/qX5j7zSZ15/


----------



## Kronke

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


:bosh5


----------



## ROHFan19

Layla has to be the hottest fucking 37 year old on the planet. Legit is unreal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Café de René said:


> :sodone
> 
> (credit: randumo24 on the AJ thread)


:zayn3 fucking love this GODDESS. 

:wall Layla


----------



## Jersey




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Jersey




----------



## RatedR10

<33333

and just cause...


----------



## Skullduggery

NastyYaffa said:


>


Please tell me there's one of her walking away wearing that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Skullduggery said:


> Please tell me there's one of her walking away wearing that.


Sadly, no


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## HHHGame78

Lawler almost had another heart attack after that table dance. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

₵A$H®;36764378 said:


>


:mark: Thank God this happened.

Now, Ziggler has two hoes. :cool2

All he needs is Flair and he's set.

_Let's go Ziggler!
*clap, clap, clap clap clap
Let's go Ziggler!_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

~Tumblr


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Paige seem so much more comfortable working with AJ










































































































































:mark:


































~Tumblr


----------



## Jersey

AJ didn't like JBL trying to look between her legs hence why she threw the headset back at him lol


----------



## Eulonzo

PaigeLover said:


> AJ didn't like JBL trying to look between her legs hence why she threw the headset back at him lol


Wait, that happened? :lmao That's hilarious.


----------



## Jersey

Eulonzo said:


> Wait, that happened? :lmao That's hilarious.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqNMRuQCo6Y&list=UUJ5v_MCY6GNUBTO8-D3XoAg check out her facial expression upon leaving.


----------



## Café de René

Unfortunately it's not on the gifs but yeah the way she threw back the headset at him was lol worthy.

That was a short but fun segment, and Paige actually looked more comfortable than usual !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Lexrules

IDONTSHIV said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY

IDONTSHIV said:


>


:kobe4


----------



## Leon Knuckles

OH MAMA.


----------



## Trifektah

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Any way you look at her, Alicia is amazing.


----------



## Jersey

IDONTSHIV said:


>


 She wants me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I would love to play pin the tail on the donkey with her. OH THE HUMANITY:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Promised Land:


----------



## Eulonzo

bama4


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## NastyYaffa

Morrison17 said:


>


kada


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Stan Rizzo

*RARE SCARLETT BORDEAUX*


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Saw the Naomi gifs, DAT ASS is something else. :faint:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## HHHGame78

By censoring Nikki in that last pic, you actually make her seem that she is naked. :lol


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Right_To_Censor

HHHGame78 said:


> By censoring Nikki in that last pic, you actually make her seem that she is naked. :lol


I think that says a lot more about Nikki's choice of attire than it does about the giant censor bar. Besides, you can clearly see that she's wearing socks.


----------



## HornyforStratus

Those yummy tits.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

HornyforStratus said:


> Those yummy tits.


Yummy everything


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


>


DAT Kelly Kelly is to damn sexy


----------



## virus21

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Bouncy!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Layla kada


----------



## Freeway.86

Battleground gave us lots of great stuff!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> Battleground gave us lots of great stuff!


kadakadakadakadakada


----------



## PRODIGY

Paige:sodone


----------



## Joshi Judas

DAT ASS on Paige kada kada :wall bama4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bad thoughts, running through my head every time AJ lays like that. 



>


----------



## Café de René

Dem frenemies. :sodone

And to think there are people out there that want this feud to end. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo

:yum:


----------



## HHHGame78

I'm sure Lawler was looking up on that first gif. :lol


----------



## PRODIGY

Eulonzo said:


> :yum:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> Battleground gave us lots of great stuff!


FRENEMIES ARE KILLING IT kada :sodone:woolcock


----------



## BarneyArmy

FUCK!!!

:moyes1:


----------



## glenwo2

Freeway.86 said:


> Battleground gave us lots of great stuff!


When I first saw that part of the match, I knew it would end up as a Gif. :lol


You think that's a "hello" toward her husband Punk(Phil)? :cool2


----------



## Freeway.86

glenwo2 said:


> When I first saw that part of the match, I knew it would end up as a Gif. :lol
> 
> 
> You think that's a "hello" toward her husband Punk(Phil)? :cool2


Nah she's done that countless times. I think she just lieks to make sure we have plenty of material for gifs.


----------



## glenwo2

Freeway.86 said:


> Nah she's done that countless times. I think she just lieks to make sure we have plenty of material for gifs.


What's funny is that what you say is probably TRUE. :lol

I bet he and Paige are enjoying all this "attention" here at wrestlingforum.com(*thumbs-up foley-style*).

I wouldn't be surprised if some of the Divas actually have an account here or just lurk here.


----------



## Freeway.86

glenwo2 said:


> What's funny is that what you say is probably TRUE. :lol
> 
> I bet he and Paige are enjoying all this "attention" here at wrestlingforum.com(*thumbs-up foley-style*).
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if some of the Divas actually have an account here or just lurk here.


I have no doubt that AJ does a lot on purpose to drive us nuts or to make sure we have gif material. She does too much for it to be an accident. Same with Layla grabbing the boobs of Divas. It has to be on purpose.


----------



## glenwo2

I think Paige does things, too. And she even has fun with it like when she made that crack about Jerry. :lol


----------



## Freeway.86

glenwo2 said:


> I think Paige does things, too. And she even has fun with it like when she made that crack about Jerry. :lol


Paige I'm not sure. With her I think it can me more accidental than on purpose. AJ plots it out, Paige sort of just does it without thinking lol. Paige I think now is having fun. I'm sure it's become more obvious to her that people find her very sexy.


----------



## PRODIGY

glenwo2 said:


> I think Paige does things, too. And she even has fun with it like when she made that crack about Jerry. :lol


Your sig tho!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

You guys really think the Divas, specifically AJ/Paige, give a damn about attention like that? :lol


----------



## HHHGame78

Just a matter of time before a Layla .gif dancing around and bouncing all over from Raw shows up.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Café de René

No GIF of Paige climbing the table ? That was :wall

Edit: Found it in Legasee's sig.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa

PaigeLover said:


>


GOAT feud :banderas


----------



## Kronke

BarneyArmy said:


>


:done


----------



## Jersey




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Lexrules

NastyYaffa said:


>


LOL, I Didn't even notice that. That's Awesome.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## HHHGame78

Lexrules said:


> LOL, I Didn't even notice that. That's Awesome.


I did and I'm glad someone got a .gif of it. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

BarneyArmy said:


>


:homer


----------



## Café de René

NastyYaffa said:


>


Again, one of these little things that makes her awesome. :AJ


----------



## Jersey

BarneyArmy said:


>


:yum::yum:


----------



## ΤheDude

God dammit AJ..:kobe6:sharpe:wallkobedat:bron4:banderas:done:coutinho2:trips5kada:ambrose


----------



## NastyYaffa

AJ & Paige been killing it lately. :zayn3


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87

BarneyArmy said:


>


:sodone:sodone


----------



## Eulonzo

Surprised I haven't seen any of the "AJ HAS NO ASS" posts yet from the dumbasses.


----------



## Magic

it's a boy's ass :toomanykobes


----------



## Karma101

Ranch Dressing said:


> it's a boy's ass :toomanykobes


How?


----------



## NastyYaffa

She looks better skipping than AJ does kadakadakada


----------



## Freeway.86

NastyYaffa said:


> She looks better skipping than AJ does kadakadakada


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Café de René

:zayn3 dat feud


----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


>



This woman tho!


----------



## RatedR10

I love Paige.


----------



## pesfacemaker

NastyYaffa said:


> She looks better skipping than AJ does kadakadakada


Naahhhh, she looks pretty bad actually... no one can touch AJ.


----------



## Zeroapoc

She's been touched and surpassed.


----------



## pesfacemaker

Zeroapoc said:


> She's been touched and surpassed.


Nope :stupid:


----------



## Right_To_Censor

NastyYaffa said:


> She looks better skipping than AJ does kadakadakada





Legasee said:


> This woman tho!





RatedR10 said:


> I love Paige.





Zeroapoc said:


> She's been touched and surpassed.





Café de René said:


> No GIF of Paige climbing the table ? That was :wall



Now, I know some of you may not agree with censorship, but to all those that like WOW Gifs, hear me out...

Paige markdom is getting out of control, and if the non-PaigeMarks don't start paying attention to it, she will eventually overrun this entire thread. It started with a few people having pics of her in their signature, then a few gifs began popping up, now every page is dominated by Paige. 

*If you non-PaigeMarks are not careful, this is what the future of this thread will look like:
*









I know there are still some AJ marks out there, some Bella marks, some Lana marks, and I know you don't want this thread to become a Paige shrine. 

A great man once said, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend." Although you may not embrace your right to censor as I have, If no one stands up against the rising tide of Paige markdom, you will all look back one day and say, "I remember when men were once free...to post GIFS other than Paige."


----------



## PRODIGY

RTC your sig with Paige pixel out ass.:wall


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Legasee said:


> RTC your sig with Paige pixel out ass.:wall


They're even praising censored GIFs now. You've been warned.


----------



## AEA

*Rise Above Paige Censoring*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Layla in those glasses...










:moyes1​


----------



## Freeway.86

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Layla in those glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1​


Layla's always been hot, but it feels like she's significantly hotter now than she was 3 months ago.


----------



## PRODIGY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Layla in those glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1​


:jordan4


----------



## Jersey

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Layla in those glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1​


----------



## islesfan13

pesfacemaker said:


> Naahhhh, she looks pretty bad actually... no one can touch AJ.


Paige has surpassed AJ:ex: and I find AJ attractive too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Champ :zayn3 blessed post 

who the hell can tame Layla?


----------



## islesfan13

Right_To_Censor said:


> Now, I know some of you may not agree with censorship, but to all those that like WOW Gifs, hear me out...
> 
> Paige markdom is getting out of control, and if the non-PaigeMarks don't start paying attention to it, she will eventually overrun this entire thread. It started with a few people having pics of her in their signature, then a few gifs began popping up, now every page is dominated by Paige.
> 
> *If you non-PaigeMarks are not careful, this is what the future of this thread will look like:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are still some AJ marks out there, some Bella marks, some Lana marks, and I know you don't want this thread to become a Paige shrine.
> 
> A great man once said, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend." Although you may not embrace your right to censor as I have, If no one stands up against the rising tide of Paige markdom, you will all look back one day and say, "I remember when men were once free...to post GIFS other than Paige."


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Café de René

I wonder if we can manipulate RTC into censoring ODB in TNA photoshoots.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Café de René said:


> I wonder if we can manipulate RTC into censoring ODB in TNA photoshoots.


LOL, who the heck watches TNA. That show is rated TV14, us real men enjoy our PG WWE programming.


----------



## pesfacemaker

islesfan13 said:


> Paige has surpassed AJ:ex: and I find AJ attractive too.


Nope. AJ is better :stupid:


----------



## Slider575

Right_To_Censor said:


> LOL, who the heck watches TNA. That show is rated TV14, us real men enjoy our PG WWE programming.


:dance


----------



## islesfan13

pesfacemaker said:


> Nope. AJ is better :stupid:


fpalm


----------



## Zeroapoc

pesfacemaker said:


> Nope. AJ is better :stupid:


Yep. If someone disagrees with you, they're stupid. That's how it works...


----------



## pesfacemaker

Zeroapoc said:


> Yep. If someone disagrees with you, they're stupid. That's how it works...


Right now, you are not disagreeing with me and still.... :stupid:

So... nope.


----------



## sizor

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

#RAWIsHeavyBreathing


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

NO ONE GIVES A SHIT WHO IS HOTTER BETWEEN AJ AND PAIGE SHUTUP AND JUST POST GIFs.

PS. gifs of divas or knocksout skipping is not hot it's just boring and stupid.


----------



## Zeroapoc

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> PS. gifs of divas or knocksout skipping is not hot it's just boring and stupid.


PS. You don't get to determine what other people find attractive.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> NO ONE GIVES A SHIT WHO IS HOTTER BETWEEN AJ AND PAIGE SHUTUP AND JUST POST GIFs.
> 
> PS. gifs of divas or knocksout skipping is not hot it's just boring and stupid.


I'd like to point out the silliness if you stating that no one cares about other people's opinions and complaining about not posting gifs and follow it up by giving an opinion no one cares about and not posting any gifs.


----------



## Zeroapoc

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> I'd like to point out the silliness if you stating that no one cares about other people's opinions and complaining about not posting gifs and follow it up by giving an opinion no one cares about and not posting any gifs.


This. Spot on.


----------



## PRODIGY

Maria just keeps getting hotter.:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo

Maria is :homer x1,000.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL lucky ref.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Maria kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

~Tumblr


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Jersey




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I personally prefer Layla:


----------



## Morrison17

Summer


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Eve Torres on Matador.


----------



## Freeway.86

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Eve Torres on Matador.


Whoever that director is deserves some sort of Emmy or Oscar or whatever.


----------



## RatedR10

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Eve Torres on Matador.


Well god damn...


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## PRODIGY

Eve :jordan4


----------



## Riddle101

No Eve, don't lick the envelope seal. Unless you want cockroach eggs growing in your mouth.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eve :wall


----------



## chrome2279

I love me some TNA KOs


----------



## Eulonzo

(I see you Big Show, in the second gif. :side

The lack of praise for early 2000's Stephanie is ridiculous.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


> :zayn3:zayn3:zayn3





PaigeLover said:


>


:zayn3


----------



## Eulonzo

-


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


Ambrosewinslol


----------



## ATF

Dat Scarlett gif is so :trips5, so is Renee's but especially Scarlett's. But even still...



Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Eve Torres on Matador.


This thread is over. Nothing beats this right here. GOD. DAMN.


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## HornyforStratus




----------



## Karma101

macygray said:


> back in the old days, before technology, guys would only see naked girls if they were actually having sex. but now u can go on the internet and see this kind of stuff whenever u want so it basically messes with our brains and makes up more horny than we're suppose to be


ok


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Greg Hay version 1

> Originally Posted by Womenswrestlinggif
> I'd like to point out the silliness if you stating that no one cares about other people's opinions and complaining about not posting gifs and follow it up by giving an opinion no one cares about and not posting any gifs.


First off the whole AJ and Paige thing I thought that people that come to this thread would like to see something more then AJ Lee and Paige and if you notices people have posted other Divas and Knockouts. Yes I agree what I said about what is hot or not that was stupid and I am sorry on that. Also I am not the only one that posted just a comment and didn't post a Gif and for not the last time here is a couple of Maryse Gif for you.


----------



## Eulonzo

BarneyArmy said:


>


:homer


----------



## darren0306

BarneyArmy;37662722[/QUOTE said:


> Is that dawn marie?


----------



## Shenron

Does anyone know where these are from? I need to watch that TV show/whatever it is.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

Shenron said:


> Does anyone know where these are from? I need to watch that TV show/whatever it is.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

₵A$H®;37784714 said:


>


 My poor Bellas but they sold the pedigree amazingly


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## Eulonzo

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> My poor Bellas but they sold the pedigree amazingly


More like Stephanie did it amazingly. :steph


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## CJ




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Reby Sky is hot. Matt Hardy is lucky.




Eulonzo said:


> More like Stephanie did it amazingly. :steph



She did but so did the Bellas.


----------



## Cleavage

i can't :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Right_To_Censor

:banderas The only reason Triple H got my $9.99


----------



## PRODIGY

Right_To_Censor said:


> :banderas The only reason Triple H got my $9.99


Ivory was pretty fucking hot tho!:banderas


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Legasee said:


> Ivory was pretty ̶f̶u̶c̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ freaking hot tho!:banderas


I was thinking more along the lines of the decency and dignity she exuded, but she was very beautiful at that time.

It's too bad she reverted back to this after the untimely demise of Right To Censor.










I'll always remember the better times, though...


----------



## Cleavage

that long ass skirt tho


----------



## mrfaafs

Right_To_Censor said:


> :banderas The only reason Triple H got my $9.99


Mmm, dat dignity and self-respect doe. :bow


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX

imo Ivory was one of the greatest divas ever


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX




----------



## XXFearless_modeXX




----------



## XXFearless_modeXX




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## mrfaafs

http://i.imgur.com/9TPYL0w.gif


----------



## Londrick

Any gifs from Eva flawlessly executing a suplex on NXT last night?


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX




----------



## Tommy-V

Londrick said:


> Any gifs from Eva flawlessly executing a suplex on NXT last night?


----------



## Café de René

Tumblr:


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## PRODIGY

Paige & Eva

:banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


Classic :banderas


----------



## Freeway.86

New Paige gif. Those shorts are really riding up there!


----------



## ΤheDude

NastyYaffa said:


>


So.Much.Makeup..There is no need for that


----------



## HHHGame78

Looks like her usual amount of make up to me.


----------



## Arcturus

BarneyArmy said:


>


Jeez what a woman, I love the fact that she is heeling it up even more, keep doing what you're doing Eva!


----------



## ΤheDude

HHHGame78 said:


> Looks like her usual amount of make up to me.


Exactly.She's too white and the dark makeup creates a huge contrast.It bugs the hell out of my ocd


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## cynical_ad

Fuck, anyone have the link to that sasha banks video from her recent shoot?


----------



## metallon

cynical_ad said:


> Fuck, anyone have the link to that sasha banks video from her recent shoot?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRqZjfatGBY


----------



## cazwell




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

OH KELLY YUMMY


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## NastyYaffa

Morrison17 said:


>


kada

Punk is such a lucky guy... :side:


----------



## SHIRLEY

NastyYaffa said:


> kada
> 
> Punk is such a lucky guy... :side:


Luck is for losers


----------



## Jersey

₵A$H®;38116890 said:


>


seems as though she had a sexual release


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ref trying to get a whiff of that Eau d'AJ:


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## chargebeam

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Eve Torres on Matador.


:bow 

I miss seeing that gorgeous woman on my screen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ my GAWD. just killing me here.

:sodone


----------



## WhiteRoomLegion

How do you make GIFs like this that focus on a specific area?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

cazwell said:


>


I absolutely love how perfectly well your avi matches your post. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Morrison17 said:


>


Oh Velvet yum


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## p862011

Victoria:yum:


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


> ]


Eva


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.




----------



## PRODIGY

Lita :banderas


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## PRODIGY

₵A$H®;38378137 said:


>


FUCK!


----------



## SAMCRO

₵A$H®;38378137 said:


>


:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint: I've imagined that hundreds of times in my head but tonight it was made a reality. Only thing it was missing was the clothes being striped off and alot of pussy licking.


----------



## Jersey

₵A$H®;38378137 said:


>


lol Lawler couldn't help himself. Paige should do that more often


----------



## Café de René

Any gif of the awesome Paige/AJ triple counter finish ?


----------



## Tony

₵A$H®;38378137 said:


>


YES


----------



## metallon




----------



## Brye

Kaitlyn doing the ice bucket challenge.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Eulonzo

Kaitlyn. :homer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

_(Like what you see)_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

~Tumblr


----------



## Morrison17

I reeeaaly want to replace AJ in that position


----------



## Café de René

BarneyArmy said:


>


Paige be like "DAT AJ"


----------



## Slider575

Brye said:


> Kaitlyn doing the ice bucket challenge.


Wearing a white shirt should be a part of that


----------



## CJ




----------



## PRODIGY

Rosita:banderas


----------



## Damien




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## SAMCRO

Not complaining but are they trying to turn Paige into a lesbian? lol


----------



## Right_To_Censor

SAMCRO said:


> Not complaining but are they trying to turn Paige into a lesbian? lol


You don't have to pretend like you're not complaining. Let it be known that you disapprove of Paige's inappropriate behavior.


----------



## islesfan13

Right_To_Censor said:


> You don't have to pretend like you're not complaining. Let it be known that you disapprove of Paige's inappropriate behavior.


Rise above Paige censorship


----------



## Morrison17

Summer taking challenge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZaBhrQzRLE


----------



## haribo

:trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Miz is one lucky frigger.


----------



## PRODIGY

Maryse :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hope Paige or AJ is ready for this new heel Nikki :agree:


















also


----------



## RatedR10

I can watch Paige act les all day. :banderas 

Maryse had the best ice bucket challenge. :homer


----------



## Griselda

Maryse is incredible. :moyes1


----------



## ΤheDude

Morrison17 said:


> I reeeaaly want to replace AJ in that position


Naahh..I'd like to be the guy in the middle:dance


----------



## Kronke

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:smokey


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Damn Maryse


----------



## charlesxo

Cuz Renee


----------



## Waffelz

Why is Nikki doing BNB's move? ffs


----------



## Café de René

Because according to interviews Nikki now thinks she is a stiff joshi style wrestler and not a diva.

:aj3


----------



## Griselda

Waffelz said:


> Why is Nikki doing BNB's move? ffs


It doesn't look like a Bullhammer, looks like she straight up punched her in the face.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Morrison17 said:


>


:westbrook5 Hahaha, the moment I saw this match I instantly thought of this thread and knew it would end up here. :lol

With that said, Lucky Nattie. bama4


----------



## Joshi Judas

Morrison17 said:


>



Oh lord bama4 kada kada


----------



## Morrison17

And it's not the first time for Nattie, she did same thing to Layla and there is a gif somewhere


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thanks for my new sig btw Morrison17 :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Thrash™ said:


> It doesn't look like a Bullhammer, looks like she straight up punched her in the face.


Yep. She probably clocked Emma stiff. :lmao


----------



## Doddsy_V1

why2cj said:


>


Is this T.I in a wig?


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Is this T.I. in a wig?


Even I find that statement ridiculous. 

And on an unrelated note, crawling isn't a wrestling move, and acting lesbian isn't ring psychology.


----------



## ajleefan

paige got a fat ass


----------



## ajleefan

anyone notice that alicia fox ass has gotten big lately damn


----------



## ajleefan

who has the best ass right now in wwe?


----------



## ajleefan

did anyone see maryse ice bucket challenge vid


----------



## ajleefan

who is the hotter bella twin


----------



## NastyYaffa

ajleefan said:


> who has the best ass right now in wwe?


Paige.



ajleefan said:


> who is the hotter bella twin


Nikki.


----------



## ABAS

5 posts in a row. :ti


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Sidewinder400 said:


> 5 posts in a row. :ti


I know, right. What's with all these gimmick posters, lately?


----------



## Zeroapoc

ajleefan said:


> who is the hotter bella twin


Nikki.


----------



## PRODIGY

Right_To_Censor said:


> Even I find that statement ridiculous.
> 
> And on an unrelated note, crawling isn't a wrestling move, and acting lesbian isn't ring psychology.


DAT Paige tho!


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Legasee said:


> DAT Paige tho!


The face is blurred out. Can you really be 100% sure it's her? There's plenty of pale people with dark hair that crawl on the floor

It could be the ghost from The Ring:


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## p862011

SAMCRO said:


> Not complaining but are they trying to turn Paige into a lesbian? lol


they dont have to try:hhh2


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Right_To_Censor

^^^ I am proud of this thread for giving Layla no Banderas or Okada faces for this shameful self-promotion in the name of "charity".


----------



## HHHGame78

Paige gave us some gif worthy moments from Raw, let's see them.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

HHHGame78 said:


> Paige gave us some gif worthy moments from Raw, let's see them.


Thank me later


----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


> Thank me later


HOW DARE YOU?!?!?!


----------



## CM12Punk

Right_To_Censor said:


> Thank me later


It's always nice to have an imagination.


----------



## Biast

ajleefan said:


> who has the best ass right now in wwe?


AJ and Layla. JoJo's isn't bad either.


----------



## Londrick

:ti

No wonder she wanted Brie to die in the womb.


----------



## HHHGame78

Getting lazy, didn't even censor the kiss to the hand.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## metallon




----------



## Freeway.86

Awesome Paige gifs from Raw


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ was adorable last night.


----------



## Klein Helmer

metallon said:


>


Dang.

What's this all about?


----------



## Café de René

BarneyArmy said:


>


This has to be the only AJ cleavage gif ever made.

Small but cute !


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Café de René said:


> This has to be the only AJ cleavage gif ever made.
> 
> Small but cute !


----------



## Mr. I

metallon said:


>


They would pick the one with the worst fake tits to get naked.


----------



## PRODIGY

Rosa :jay


----------



## Right_To_Censor

metallon said:


>


Just sad, plain sad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Right_To_Censor said:


> Just sad, plain sad.


Never thought I would ever agree with you :lel


----------



## Cashmere

metallon said:


>


Holy shit! It's a trap :lmao



Spoiler



I always knew something was off about her. She has a dick.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Never thought I would ever agree with you :lel


I never thought I'd agree with you either. 

A man's true colors shine through in tough times. Naked Rosa is a traumatic moment we experienced together. It brought us all a little closer together today.


----------



## Café de René

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Oh well, how can I forgot about these !

Repped for the great reminder, and breath of fresh air in between these Rosa gifs.



Right_To_Censor said:


> I never thought I'd agree with you either.
> 
> A man's true colors shine through in tough times. Naked Rosa is a traumatic moment we experienced together. It brought us all a little closer together today.


Dem RTC feels. :banderas


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX

:cool2


----------



## Simply Flawless

Ithil said:


> They would pick the one with the worst fake tits to get naked.


She wasn't really naked they digitized it to LOOK like she was. A rather stupid thing to do considering their show is PG yet they pull this shit?

fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78

Simply Flawless said:


> She wasn't really naked they digitized it to LOOK like she was. A rather stupid thing to do considering their show is PG yet they pull this shit?
> 
> fpalm


It's on Total Divas which is on E! so they can get away with some stuff on the show. Did you even watch the trailer? Nattie was complaining to Rosa about her being naked.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## CJ




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Mr. I

Brandi Rhodes/Eden does the ice bucket challenge

























Cody is lucky.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Between Eden's legs lies the Cosmic Key brothers.


----------



## PRODIGY

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:trips5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Oh my Paige!! :durant3:kobe4(Y)


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## PRODIGY

Nice!:banderas


----------



## -SAW-

XXFearless_modeXX said:


>


:trips5:trips5:trips5

Thank you for this...


----------



## treywar25

I thought that with the WWE Network there would be an influx of HQ gifs....But most of these gifs are from current programming.


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX




----------



## XXFearless_modeXX

:harden


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX

-SAW- said:


> :trips5:trips5:trips5
> 
> Thank you for this...


Thats what i do BRAH

:dance


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX

[/IMG]



































BAM



:faint:


----------



## Morrison17

why2cj said:


>


Where is this from?


----------



## CJ

Morrison17 said:


> Where is this from?


The video's from 2012, but I've never seen it before so I thought it was worth gifing.


----------



## Punkhead

Classic Stephanie.


----------



## p862011

:bosh6Bayley!!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

fuck. her ass is still a wonder. :cry


----------



## HHHGame78

Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks gif

















Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks pic 1

















Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks pic 2















Right to Censor incoming. :lol


----------



## Griselda

The beauty of live television. :lol I wonder how commentary reacted.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Wait..is she wearing a see through G-String? 8*D


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Thrash™;39193818 said:


> The beauty of live television. :lol I wonder how commentary reacted.


Pause, silence and then they carried on as if that never happened. :lol

I think Cole held his overall laughter in but one could tell that he wanted to laugh lmao.

On another note I hope Rosa will go back to her old attire when she was with Primo and Epico:


----------



## White Glove Test

for a Latina chick she has no ass


----------



## HiddenFlaw

it looks ok


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Just when I thought it couldn't get worse than Paige and AJ's faux lesbian hijinks, Rosa goes and adopts a nudist gimmick. fpalm


----------



## Brye

Literally no doubt in my mind that that was done intentionally for a Total Divas episode.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Brye said:


> Literally no doubt in my mind that that was done intentionally for a Total Divas episode.


+Repped (Although I didn't actually rep you because of your inappropriate signature). That show is the worst thing to happen to womens wrestling since the smut of the Attitude Era.


----------



## Zeroapoc

Trojan Whore said:


> for a Latina chick she has no ass


AJ says hello.


----------



## p862011




----------



## Zeroapoc

So much bouncing!


----------



## Cleavage

that damn hosa


----------



## Mr. I

Zeroapoc said:


> AJ says hello.


Given she is 5'2, her ass is quite alright. Rosa has no excuse.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Arts

HHHGame78 said:


> Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks pic 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks pic 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right to Censor incoming. :lol



I like it.


----------



## Lexrules

HHHGame78 said:


> Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks pic 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rosa's cheeks pic 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right to Censor incoming. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

New Rosa Gifs.:ass:lenny:benson


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Joshi Judas

Them Paige gifs :ass

I do kinda miss her red gear though. Maybe she'll wear that on the ppv


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

So girls getting on all fours and bustin it wide open is what's hot in the media trends these days.

can't complain :draper2


----------



## NastyYaffa

Candice :zayn3


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

₵A$H®;39323913 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/YXXBj9c.gif
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cufttp8.gif
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xL6JNs4.gif





Morrison17 said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/5a10f1d6e00205b5d358149f2adf1222/tumblr_nbim18Agbm1sg31w3o5_250.gif


:zayn3


----------



## Café de René

₵A$H®;39323913 said:


>


who's the other girl ?

Edit: got the answer in a green rep :banderas


----------



## Zeroapoc




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


>


Have you realized that you are actually exacerbating the problem of indecency? I mean you make gifs that you then censor. Those gifs wouldn't exist at all if you yourself didn't make them. If you didn't make the gifs in the first place, then there would be nothing to censor.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Freeway.86 said:


> Have you realized that you are actually exacerbating the problem of indecency? *I mean you make gifs that you then censor. Those gifs wouldn't exist at all if you yourself didn't make them.* If you didn't make the gifs in the first place, then there would be nothing to censor.


What are you talking about? If I didn't Gif Divas matches someone else would, and Paige and AJ's posteriors would be plastered all over this page. I proliferate decency, and I do it for your own good.


----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


> What are you talking about? If I didn't Gif Divas matches someone else would, and Paige and AJ's posteriors would be plastered all over this page. I proliferate decency, and I do it for your own good.


Yet those gifs show up anyways. So clearly your message isn't working.


----------



## HHHGame78

Ivory is clearly showing too much skin, censor her arms.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Freeway.86 said:


> Yet those gifs show up anyways. So clearly your message isn't working.


If you watched women's wrestling in the early 2000s and compared it to today, you wouldn't recognize it. There are no more Stacy Kieblers and Tori Wilsons wrestling bra and panties matches. 

Censorship always wins, it doesn't happen overnight, but the good guys always win.


----------



## charlesxo

Questioning RTC's hustle. :no:


----------



## p862011




----------



## ATF

Lita showing off it seems :nice



₵A$H®;39323913 said:


>


Epic stuff :bow


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Zeroapoc said:


>


This is very beautifully made. ;3


----------



## PRODIGY

p862011 said:


>


Lita tho! :trips5


----------



## HHHGame78

White Essence. said:


> This is very beautifully made. ;3


It has that a-Ha "Take on me" style.


----------



## Insomnia

₵A$H®;39323913 said:


>


:tucky:banderas



Zeroapoc said:


>


Nice and it reminds me of "*Take on me*".


----------



## Stadhart

Lexrules said:


>


:lmao

find that hilarious and so true :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## gothicthug1999

chosequin said:


> :tucky:banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and it reminds me of "*Take on me*".





Lexrules said:


>


Which reminds me of the episode WAY back in the day when it first came on and they actually watched that video, and butthead so beautifully put it:

"What the Hell is this crap?"

Excuse me while I go back to the 90s now where things made sense.


----------



## p862011




----------



## Café de René

BarneyArmy said:


>


AJ's death stare :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

p862011 said:


>


kada


----------



## Cleavage

Layla, Layla, oh Layla


----------



## Skins

On that web show, Ziggler is the one that plants that sticker on things, guy gets all the divas I tell you :trips5 IDOL


----------



## CJ

Brittany, Brittany, oh Brittany :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Brittany :trips5


----------



## pinofreshh

XXFearless_modeXX said:


>


i miss old babyface aj of 2011-12 =/


----------



## King Gimp

:homer


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## SUPER HANS

baahhh gawd layla :jr


----------



## Griselda

Looks like I need to start tuning into Layla's segments more.


----------



## PRODIGY

Layla & Rebel :banderas


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Morrison17 said:


>


That kid doesn't know how good he's got it :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## NastyYaffa

kadakadakada


----------



## Jingoro

Freeway.86 said:


> Have you realized that you are actually exacerbating the problem of indecency? I mean you make gifs that you then censor. Those gifs wouldn't exist at all if you yourself didn't make them. If you didn't make the gifs in the first place, then there would be nothing to censor.


it's a gimmick account obviously. he censors divas gif's to draw heat and you bit.


----------



## Lexrules

NastyYaffa said:


>


:bow:bow:bow:mark::mark::mark::mark::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


> http://i.imgur.com/oQYMYSW.gif
> 
> kadakadakada


Love Paige :trips5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

NastyYaffa said:


> kadakadakada


:bow::shocked::steebiej:kobedat


----------



## metallon

NastyYaffa said:


> kadakadakada


Oh god, i wanna f*** dat ass!


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## King Gimp

:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Anybody got any Emma gifs from NXT? She was looking great :banderas


----------



## Punkhead

NastyYaffa said:


> Anybody got any Emma gifs from NXT? She was looking great :banderas


----------



## Subbética2008

She has the best ass in wrestling nowadays


----------



## Lexrules

The Manowarrior said:


>


I enjoy seeing Emma's twat in Charlotte's face. 

*A+* for this. :bo:bo:bo


----------



## Freeway.86

Emma's booty is looking real good lately. I remember going to Smackdown a couple weeks ago when she faced Paige and I could help but check Emma's butt out since her back was to me. It was nice lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Manowarrior said:


>


:bow


----------



## PRODIGY

Dat first Emma gif tho!:trips5


----------



## Waffelz

Slutty Emma. shiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig




----------



## Simply Flawless

:faint:

Where can a girl sign up for this happen

^_^


----------



## p862011

emma hides her butt very well i never noticed her ass was that nice


----------



## p862011

REBEL!!!!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## dj161

Paige wasn't tapping out, she was tapping it


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

:lol @ the last one


----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Joshi Judas

NastyYaffa said:


>


Those gloves (Y)

And all that black looks great on her :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


>


This woman tho!:bow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

NastyYaffa said:


>


The gloves makes her more serious. (Y)

Best attire of her's in my opinion.


----------



## Londrick




----------



## CM12Punk

^ I was hoping someone would make a gif of that.


----------



## Tony

NastyYaffa said:


>


PAIGE


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Undertaker's Wig




----------



## CM12Punk

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## Cashmere

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy fucking shit is that Eve? :wall bama4


----------



## Lexrules

The Manowarrior said:


>


----------



## Lexrules

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## ATF

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## Brye

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


:krillin :sodone


----------



## Tony

The Manowarrior said:


>





Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:krillin :krillin


----------



## PRODIGY

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## Simply Flawless

BarneyArmy said:


>


:homer

Could turn a girl lesbian whoohoo

:faint::faint:


----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


kada


----------



## Even Flow

Undertaker's Wig said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY

BarneyArmy said:


>


QUEEN :bow


----------



## cazwell




----------



## NastyYaffa

cazwell said:


>


Best feud ever


----------



## p862011




----------



## CJ




----------



## Eulonzo

Summer Rae said:


>





BarneyArmy said:


>





Trojan Whore said:


>





Tommy-V said:


>


:banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


Good stuff kada


----------



## Joshi Judas

BarneyArmy said:


> [/IMG]



:yum: :yum:


----------



## -SAW-

why2cj said:


>


Good lawd almighty :homer


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## p862011




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:sodone @ Layla


----------



## Nocturnal

BarneyArmy said:


>


:wall


My god


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Eve Torres kissing a girl.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## ΤheDude

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Eve Torres kissing a girl.


God Damn..Where is this from?


----------



## Zeppex

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Eve Torres kissing a girl.


Your better tell me Eve is doing porn.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

ΤheDude;40087281 said:


> God Damn..Where is this from?


Just randomly searching stuff from the Imgur site.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Zeppex said:


> Your better tell me Eve is doing porn.


It's not from porn it's from a show that is in called Matador and she was only on that show for 6 episodes on the Elrey channel that comes on 9PM.


----------



## Zeppex

I donno even know if I get that channel. Spanish related tv I assume.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Zeppex said:


> I donno even know if I get that channel. Spanish related tv I assume.


They have some american shows on there like Dark Angel.


----------



## Freeway.86

Zeppex said:


> I donno even know if I get that channel. Spanish related tv I assume.


Matador is in English.


----------



## Londrick




----------



## Skins

Summer :trips5


----------



## Simply Flawless

Summer Rae said:


>


Wrestling sure ain't her calling is it:dance


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


kada


----------



## Cashmere

Oops wrong thread :lol


----------



## HHHGame78

^ Sarita is the top picture and you can kind of see down her bikini bottoms.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige and Kaitlyn :wall bama4 kada


----------



## Lexrules

BarneyArmy said:


>


I could watch this all day. :krillinaige:krillin


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Cashmere




----------



## Brye

BAH GAWD :krillin:krillin:krillin:krillin

Edit: well played ^


----------



## Cashmere

:lmao We post it at the same time.

Well played indeed.


----------



## CM12Punk

I didn't know Summer has such a nice ass.


----------



## White Glove Test

CM12Punk said:


> I didn't know Summer has such a nice ass.


Really? are you legally blind????


----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## LionDen

Damn censor WTF lol  nice people


----------



## Flip

Right_To_Censor said:


> .


You Monster...


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Right_To_Censor said:


>



And here's the rest...thank me later.


----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## Damien




----------



## Freeway.86

Always a place for non censored Paige gifs!


----------



## Mr W

Brye said:


>


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Freeway.86 said:


> Always a place for non censored Paige gifs!


Moderators, I demand that Freeway.86's first two gifs be removed on the grounds of an immediate and intentional re-post. Thank you.

-RTC


----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## Lexrules

Freeway.86 said:


> Always a place for non censored Paige gifs!


:krillin:krillin:done:done:done:done:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Lexrules

Right_To_Censor said:


> Moderators, I demand that Freeway.86's first two gifs be removed on the grounds of an immediate and intentional re-post. Thank you.
> 
> -RTC


----------



## Simply Flawless

:faint:

I got bagsies on Rosa sorry fellas.:yum:


----------



## Stan Rizzo

I don't get the blur/censor thing


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Stan Rizzo said:


> I don't get the blur/censor thing


Seeing that you are a Kelly Kelly fan, it's completely understandable that you wouldn't get the blur/censor thing from a poster named Right_To_Censor that has an avatar of the early 2000s faction Right To Censor, that flashes between a TV PG logo, with a user title that says, "PG Then, Now, Forever."


----------



## Arcturus

Simply Flawless said:


> :faint:
> 
> I got bagsies on Rosa sorry fellas.:yum:


Go right ahead, she'd be the very last WWE diva I'd want to have sexual relations with.


----------



## Zeroapoc

I'd hit it repeatedly.


----------



## Cleavage

Right_To_Censor said:


> Seeing that you are a Kelly Kelly fan, it's completely understandable that you wouldn't get the blur/censor thing from a poster named Right_To_Censor that has an avatar of the early 2000s faction Right To Censor, that flashes between a TV PG logo, with a user title that says, "PG Then, Now, Forever."


:wall

I love this guy


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Café de René

Right_To_Censor said:


> Seeing that you are a Kelly Kelly fan, it's completely understandable that you wouldn't get the blur/censor thing from a poster named Right_To_Censor that has an avatar of the early 2000s faction Right To Censor, that flashes between a TV PG logo, with a user title that says, "PG Then, Now, Forever."


----------



## PRODIGY

BarneyArmy said:


>


:tucky


----------



## Freeway.86

I'll happily post any Paige gif I find now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


>


kada


----------



## lahabe




----------



## p862011




----------



## CM12Punk

Bayley


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Will we ever uncover the mystery that is Bayley's booty? :cry


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

BarneyArmy said:


>


kadakadakada


----------



## Insomnia

Freeway.86 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Can someone rename this thread "The Anything Paige Does, Repost and Quote It With An Okada/Banderas Face Thread"


----------



## Lexrules

Right_To_Censor said:


> Can someone rename this thread "The Anything Paige Does, Repost and Quote It With An Okada/Banderas Face Thread"


I thought we were going to call it The Ban Right to Censor.:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Right_To_Censor said:


> Seeing that you are a Kelly Kelly fan, it's completely understandable that you wouldn't get the blur/censor thing from a poster named Right_To_Censor that has an avatar of the early 2000s faction Right To Censor, that flashes between a TV PG logo, with a user title that says, "PG Then, Now, Forever."


Im a Kelly Kelly fan and got what it means and well i think its funny yet wrong at the same time censoring all the good stuff.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Im a Kelly Kelly fan and got what it means and well i think its funny yet wrong at the same time censoring all the good stuff.


Dont worry theres a special place in hell for Right_To_Censor for his horrid vandalizing


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## mrfaafs

[USER]Right_To_Censor[/USER] It was AJ for a while, now it's Paige. It's like a thunderstorm. Give it some time, it'll pass.


----------



## p862011




----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That Uso is one lucky fucker :trips5


----------



## HBK 3:16

Lana, oh sweet sweet Lana


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

we need gif's of Stephanie dancing on smackdown15 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jcagnee

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Gotta love Stephanie


----------



## Joshi Judas

kada kada kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

BarneyArmy said:


>


Damn Steph in those gifs!! So hot while she dance. :westbrook4


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## jcagnee

Christina von Eerie :durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Knowing Layla, she was probably pissed that AJ didn't straight grab that ass. :woolcock


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Damn, now Layla she has an ass worth worshiping.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa

jcagnee said:


> Christina von Eerie :durant3


:woolcock


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Brye

:krillin


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Brye said:


> :krillin


:ass


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ can get it raw :trips5


----------



## HBK 3:16

Damn AJ :krillin:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Good god AJ.kada


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## jcagnee

Eva got some bomb thighs :kobe4


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## HBK 3:16

Damn man, nice finds (especially the Eva Marie and AJ ones, god damn those women are fine)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

My god, those new Nikki gifs and AJ Lee gifs as well. Nice find and those are some fine ones. 10/10:kobe4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Eva is pretty much perfect.


----------



## HBK 3:16

EvaMaryse said:


> Eva is pretty much perfect.


Damn straight, that girl is banging. :ambrose


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## Bad Gone

Might as well rename this thread the "boner thread".

Good Lord, those are some fine women bama4:ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## HHHGame78

They took JoJo off ring announcing this week, maybe they will team them up soon?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh Maria, always looking so fine kada


----------



## HBK 3:16

:faint:

Maria seems to just get hotter and hotter by the day, how is that even possible?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

IM TRIPODING RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Tony

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh Maria, always looking so fine kada


----------



## Joshi Judas

Maria :wall kada kada


Wanna pound that ass without mercy :banderas


----------



## Griselda

How is it that women seem to get 100x hotter when they leave WWE?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh Maria, always looking so fine kada


Maria and her fine ass self. :durant3kada:trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HHHGame78 said:


> They took JoJo off ring announcing this week, maybe they will team them up soon?


Seemed like just a thing for a short house vid. 

Wish they would let her wrestle thou, damn.


----------



## NastyYaffa

More Maria, because why not? kada


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## december_blue

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Seemed like just a thing for a short house vid.
> 
> Wish they would let her wrestle thou, damn.


I know, right? I want to see JoJo wrestling on NXT, not ring announcing.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige


Dat Paige :heis


----------



## Damien




----------



## Tony

Adorable <3


----------



## CD Player




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Skullduggery

NastyYaffa said:


>


Tessmacher :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Freeway.86 said:


>


Oh my Paige. My god. :ass:krillinaige


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Kelly, AJ, and Brooke.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige


Damn, Paige is looking finer then ever. :krillin aige


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Mr W

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That Uso is one lucky fucker :trips5


:faint:


----------



## hag




----------



## Right_To_Censor

^^ That guy posted a picture; that means this thread should be closed or something, right...right?


----------



## Arcturus

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


If this dweeb gets fired tomorrow at least he has this to jerkoff about for the rest of his life.


----------



## islesfan13

Right_To_Censor said:


> ^^ That guy posted a picture; that means this thread should be closed or something, right...right?


And to make matters worst, it wasn't Paige.


----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


> ^^ That guy posted a picture; that means this thread should be closed or something, right...right?


I wouldn't think you'd want this thread to close since it seems like your lone reason for existing.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Freeway.86 said:


> I wouldn't think you'd want this thread to close since it seems like your lone reason for existing.


Au contraire. This thread closing would be the greatest victory for censorship since WWE went from TV-14 to PG. A feat nearly rivaling the victory scored by the Japanese when they censored genitalia in their porn.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Someone should seriously GIF some pics of Brittany from the latest Impact episode. :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Café de René

White Essence. said:


> Someone should seriously GIF some pics of Brittany from the latest Impact episode. :wall


You might wanna check that thread. kada


----------



## HBK 3:16

NastyYaffa said:


>


Damn Paige.... just damn :dance3 :trips3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Café de René said:


> You might wanna check that thread. kada


Reppedddddddd. :zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

TNA finally has a woman with a pretty face along with a banging body. *Brittany*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## p862011




----------



## haribo

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Reminds me of the start of a Gianna Michaels porno :bbrown3


----------



## Phenom

>


BAH GAWD


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Eva's so amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

kadakadakada






























kadakadakada






























kadakadakada


----------



## islesfan13

NastyYaffa said:


> kadakadakada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kadakadakada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kadakadakada


They still haven't fixed all the rips in Paige's attire :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

All those rips in Paige's wrestling shorts kada kada

I wish she sat on my face :side:


----------



## islesfan13

RAVEN said:


> All those rips in Paige's wrestling shorts kada kada
> 
> I wish she sat on my face :side:


Fact?


----------



## White Glove Test

NastyYaffa said:


> More Maria, because why not? kada


I wish Maria would sit on my face :millhouse


----------



## december_blue

Oh man, Paige...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Miss Banks might have the coolest gear in her division tbh. Really sparkly and distracting in a good sense. :3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Eva looking amazing as always.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Damn Eva, looking awesome.


----------



## Waffelz

What a slut wearing that to a wedding :lol


----------



## HHHGame78

Well Paige just licked Nattie on the cheek on Main Event. How long before it's here. :lol

Edit: Well here it is.


----------



## Jingoro

BarneyArmy said:


>


who gives a shit whether she can wrestle? :vince2


----------



## Lexrules

White Essence. said:


> Miss Banks might have the coolest gear in her division tbh. Really sparkly and distracting in a good sense. :3


She has a face that could stop a bulldozer.


----------



## Jingoro

Waffelz said:


> What a slut wearing that to a wedding :lol


i'm sure the bride appreciated it. she must of been like:Out


----------



## Jingoro

Lexrules said:


> She has a face that could stop a bulldozer.


my supervisor at work always describes sasha banks as "skanky" or "nasty". i can't disagree.


----------



## Morrison17

Best in the world


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm guessing that's Layla in the blue? Now there's an ass worth admiring.


----------



## Morrison17

Yes, it's Layla.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Hallofpain

The reaction gifs is what makes me love this thread so much.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Bea Ppl. <3


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Dell

my god eva marie


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Griselda

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Those Emma gifs are straight out of a lez scene, I swear :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

This is hilarious and great at the same time. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:faint:


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Mr W

Morrison17 said:


> Best in the world


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

they always even more sexy at house shows. might need to go to a house show one day because they're more free to do whatever, and there's a better chance to meet the stars.


----------



## PRODIGY

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Man I love this chick. :wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## NeyNey

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


THE GREATEST!!!! :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3 
This women is just the absolute perfection.


----------



## Nocturnal

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler: Maxine


Maxine! :applause

Didn't know she was still involved with wrestling.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## NastyYaffa

kadakadakada


----------



## CJ

Sam Shaw is one lucky creepy bastard.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Again need more Gail Kim.


----------



## NastyYaffa

why2cj said:


> Sam Shaw is one lucky creepy bastard.


Brittany kada


----------



## CJ

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Again need more Gail Kim.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

why2cj said:


>


Yes yes yes and havoc getting those fingers in there lol.


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07

Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Tommy-V said:


>


Yummy


----------



## HBK 3:16

NastyYaffa said:


>


Dat ass :trips5:


----------



## Café de René

NastyYaffa said:


>


Don't know if it's the fishnets or if she's been working out lately but this particular gif. kada


----------



## HHHGame78

It's the fishnets, they are new and she always works out.


----------



## DarkJoker

Fantastic the gifs about Paige in London :kobe6:kobe6
Where i can find video about these????? :yum::yum:


----------



## Mr. I

Ever underappreciated Bayley:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tommy-V said:


>



Nice (Y)


----------



## CJ

Brooke


----------



## CJ

The Owens twins from TNA's British boot camp.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Joshi Judas

NastyYaffa said:


>



kada kada kada


Hottest woman in wrestling today :fact


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## Dell

good god..this thread

we definitely still need more ass gifs


----------



## jcagnee

BarneyArmy said:


>


Thank you good sir. We've been long overdue for some Sasha :cam2


----------



## HBK 3:16

Paige :trips5:


----------



## virus21




----------



## Target 02

Candice Michelle & Viscera


----------



## NastyYaffa

Superkick said:


>


kada


----------



## Lexrules

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Superkick said:


>


bama4


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## HiddenFlaw

dat paige pin cover


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NastyYaffa said:


>


Nikki looking amazing as always 11/10!


----------



## Mr W

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## CJ

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ

Ivelisse


----------



## Hades1313

^^^^I'd love to get held up by that bandit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

why2cj said:


> Ivelisse


:done fucking shame she's gone. I have to mention it as much as possible :cry


----------



## virus21

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :done fucking shame she's gone. I have to mention it as much as possible :cry


Gone?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

virus21 said:


> Gone?


from WWE.


----------



## virus21

swagger_ROCKS said:


> from WWE.


Well just watch Lucha Underground (I assume thats were that is)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

virus21 said:


> Well just watch Lucha Underground (I assume thats were that is)


I'll look it up. :agree:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige staph

Why must everything she does be so damn adorable?


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## CJ

virus21 said:


> Well just watch Lucha Underground (I assume thats were that is)


Yeah that's where they're from. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'll look it up. :agree:


You should.


----------



## CJ

Madison & Taryn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

why2cj said:


> Ivelisse


Oh my Ivelisse. bama4


----------



## SHIRLEY

Ivelisse is money


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## HBK 3:16

Paige :tommy:


----------



## jcagnee

NastyYaffa said:


>


Just that ever-so-slight jiggle gets me every time :neymar


----------



## Freeway.86

jcagnee said:


> Just that ever-so-slight jiggle gets me every time :neymar


Paige's ass has become quite amazing over the past couple months.


----------



## HBK 3:16

jcagnee said:


> Just that ever-so-slight jiggle gets me every time :neymar


Dat jiggle :trips5


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## HBK 3:16

Why does Paige have to be so damn gorgeous?


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Oh Nikki, looking so good girl.


----------



## Jingoro

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


jesus, i love how that first ass shot dove-tailed into another one. 1-2 punch.


----------



## virus21




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Velvet and Tessmacher


----------



## Freeway.86

NastyYaffa said:


>


What is this from?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> What is this from?


Heard that it's from some commercial


----------



## SinisterHydraCP

NastyYaffa said:


> Heard that it's from some commercial


It's from WWE 2k15 launch trailer.


----------



## Cleavage

i can't even, right now


----------



## Even Flow

:sodone


----------



## Jingoro

NastyYaffa said:


>


 :whoo


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Razor Mike

She looks better than AJ in those clothes.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Eulonzo said:


>


Brie as AJ > AJ :banderas


----------



## jcagnee

Eulonzo said:


>


:tucky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I honestly cant get over how good Brie looks dressed as AJ. She even seems to have curves in that outfit, she needs to change her wrestling gear.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP




----------



## virus21




----------



## Lexrules

virus21 said:


>


BOUNCY,BOUNCY,BOUNCY......:bo


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


>


kada


----------



## HBK 3:16

Freeway.86 said:


>


Dat pin :homer

Random question through, are they actually ever going to fix the rips in Paige's bottoms or are they just going to stay like that/are they supposed to be there? (Not that I mind tho :cool2)


----------



## Freeway.86

HBK 3:16 said:


> Dat pin :homer
> 
> Random question through, are they actually ever going to fix the rips in Paige's bottoms or are they just going to stay like that/are they supposed to be there? (Not that I mind tho :cool2)


They've always been there so I imagine they've always meant to be there.


----------



## HHHGame78

That's how the shorts are designed.


----------



## HBK 3:16

HHHGame78 said:


> That's how the shorts are designed.


Ahh, I see; I wasn't aware of that so forgive me.


----------



## Jimshine

Oh Paige, the things I would do to you :lenny

I'd give her the best 2 minutes of her life


----------



## HiddenFlaw

that pin


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL Alicia looks like she couldn't hold in the smile.


----------



## Freeway.86

Scarlett Bordeaux. Good lord!


----------



## jcagnee

Freeway.86 said:


>


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd

Freeway.86 said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux. Good lord!


----------



## Lexrules

Freeway.86 said:


>


----------



## theswayzetrain

Freeway.86 said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux. Good lord!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Scarlett has such an amazing body, especially dat ass!


----------



## Freeway.86




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Freeway.86 said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux. Good lord!


The things I would do to Scarlett. :lenny5


----------



## A-C-P

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> The things I would do to Scarlett. :lenny5


The things I would do to, with, and because of, Scarlett :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa

Paige kada


----------



## jcagnee

Freeway.86 said:


>


Is that jiggling I see? :neymar


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Goddess AJ putting in work to have those boobs pushed up as much as possible to give that Nikki look :lol


----------



## Café de René




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Café de René said:


>


I love her.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Paige :zayn3


----------



## Dell

FFS I've been away all week, the Paige gifs...the AJ gifs...:damn , AJ Bella is the best bella. That huge ass looks good.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Café de René said:


>


AJ Bella is the best Bella by far :trips5



NastyYaffa said:


> Paige :zayn3


Fuck, she's just looks so fucking adorable; it literally has to be illegal to be that cute because it looks like a damn crime to me. :benson


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige :zayn3


:lol it's crazy how turning her heel made her so much more comfortable. She's looking more and more like a natural.


----------



## Mordecay

HBK 3:16 said:


> AJ Bella is the best Bella by far :trips5
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, she's just looks so fucking adorable; it literally has to be illegal to be that cute because it looks like a damn crime to me. :benson


Yep, Paige can switch from cute to sexy whenever she wants, no many women can pull thàt. It is weird that they made her use her gloves and her rubber bracelet but no her new shirt.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Mordecay said:


> Yep, Paige can switch from cute to sexy whenever she wants, no many women can pull thàt. It is weird that they made her use her gloves and her rubber bracelet but no her new shirt.


Damn straight, and I think that may part of the reason why I think she is so hot (besides the fact that I absolutely am and always have been easily enamored by the pale skin/dark hair gothic look of course)

It was a bit weird that they didn't have her wear her new shirt (or that she didn't choose to), but it didn't really mattered; it still worked.


----------



## Arcturus

Anybody have any gifs of Brie Bella as Aj Lee?

She looked a lot better as Aj Lee than Aj Lee did as a Bella IMO.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Maria in Japan kada

























Arcturus said:


> Anybody have any gifs of Brie Bella as Aj Lee?
> 
> She looked a lot better as Aj Lee than Aj Lee did as a Bella IMO.


----------



## CM12Punk

I wonder if D-Bryan is going to make Brie dress like AJ now.


----------



## Arcturus

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Lexrules

NastyYaffa said:


> Maria in Japan kada


All the Japanese guys want to show her their Godzilla's and Rodan's :woolcock


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07

>


AJ Brie, folks. Time to close up shop. The GIF thread had a good run.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## HBK 3:16

Wait what Brie kissed AJ?...


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX




----------



## NastyYaffa

Does anybody have any Nikki gifs from last night? She looked so good kada


----------



## Dell

XXFearless_modeXX said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## Londrick

:sodone


----------



## Cleavage

Nikki is such a win.

also https://twitter.com/KiddWWE/status/536700277768716288 :ti


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brie Bella said:


> :sodone


kadakadakada

Some Paige:


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX

SLAYOMI


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Naomi's boobs and ass are just something else.


----------



## p862011




----------



## jcagnee

Brie Bella said:


>


Jesus H. Christ them thighs :kobe4


----------



## virus21




----------



## jcagnee

Brie Bella said:


>





p862011 said:


>





virus21 said:


>













GOD BLESS YOU POSTERS!


----------



## CM12Punk

This page kada


----------



## Arcturus

virus21 said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jesus Nikki has been killing it lately kada


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Taryn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

virus21 said:


>


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Joshi Judas

BarneyArmy said:


>


DAT Layla underboob :wall kada bama4


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd

We need more Scarlett Bordeaux in dis bitch...


----------



## virus21




----------



## NastyYaffa

Cute as fuck :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:dance


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

NastyYaffa said:


> Cute as fuck :zayn3


Agreed


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## metallon

NastyYaffa said:


> Cute as fuck :zayn3


Indeed she is!!!


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> Cute as fuck :zayn3


Miss her in my tv last week, fuck the WWE if they keep her away for long, she has been quite entertaining lately


----------



## virus21




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

virus21 said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## virus21




----------



## Londrick




----------



## Hennessey

Eva is so damn hot.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

WWE Put that fucking belt back on Paige now!!!!!!!








2-bad the match was booked incorrectly and she wasnt the sole survivor. Paige was the only diva in that match that matters.


----------



## Jingoro

NastyYaffa said:


>


do you know what roh that's from?


----------



## Jingoro

NastyYaffa said:


>


make snake turn to stick


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif

Jingoro said:


> do you know what roh that's from?


It's from NJPW.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## 666_The_Game_666

NastyYaffa said:


>


Oh Dat Maria


----------



## Bryan D.

Maria.. :shocked:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:mj2 dammit cameraman. 

or maybe gif too zoomed in :mj2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## Eulonzo

BarneyArmy said:


>


Was not expecting that. :homer


----------



## Cashmere

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Just like that, she's in my fav 5 :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bliss probably thinking "bitch I know much more than you about fitness work"


----------



## Tommy-V

True :lol She's already a pro. 

Must get that DVD now :banderas


----------



## RCSheppy

Alexa is so fine... Thank you for your signature ^


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Simply Flawless

BarneyArmy said:


>


Sales for the dvd oddly shoot up

:abed


----------



## CM12Punk

A Maryse Evamas said:


>


Dat twirl:yum:


----------



## metallon

The gif of the week ...


----------



## The Regent Alien.

metallon said:


> The gif of the week ...


Christ wwe re-push this girl. Get her out of this rut youve got her in and
get her back onto the road to glory!!!!! Do you have any clue what youve got with this young woman???

:trips5:trips5:trips5!!!!! I AM SPENT!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

metallon said:


> The gif of the week ...


:sodone


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## HBK 3:16

metallon said:


> The gif of the week ...


:trips5


----------



## Gretchen

What can I say? Paige is fucking hot.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

:banderas:banderas:banderas

Put that divas title back on her..NOW VINCE!!!!!!!!!
Paige has gone well beyond hot. She could make the sun melt.


----------



## Vårmakos

wrong thread.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

She is sooo copying Maryse just watch this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2M3crfBYz4


----------



## Jingoro

metallon said:


> The gif of the week ...


:rock1


----------



## Jingoro

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> She is sooo copying Maryse just watch this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2M3crfBYz4


before i read ur post i thought the same thing. very maryse.


----------



## Jingoro

BarneyArmy said:


>



could her shoulders be any more broad? she looks like she could play middle linebacker in the nfl with her frame. steph has a cute face, but her body frame has always been awkwardly big for a female. it's off-putting to me.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> She is sooo copying Maryse just watch this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2M3crfBYz4


Except that Paige is way better looking than Maryse ever was. Yes I just said that.


----------



## HBK 3:16

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> What can I say? Paige is fucking hot.


I fucking love that gif :tucky



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Except that Paige is way better looking than Maryse ever was. Yes I just said that.


*"Belee Dat"* :reigns


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Is it me or does alicia fox looks like shes enjoying
that a little bit? When paige runs her hand through alicias hair.

Look at alicia and you will see a hint of a smile.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> Is it me or does alicia fox looks like shes enjoying
> that a little bit? When paige runs her hand through alicias hair.
> 
> Look at alicia and you will see a hint of a smile.


I figure it's hard not to laugh at a time like that. I recall Layla once laughing one time when she was in the Black Widow. I'm impressed Natalya kept a straight face when Paige licked her face.


----------



## virus21




----------



## NastyYaffa

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> She is sooo copying Maryse just watch this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2M3crfBYz4


kada


----------



## NastyYaffa

Some MARIA


----------



## Coyotex

₵A$H®;42648322 said:


> Just like that, she's in my fav 5 :zayn3


when did this entrance happen??


----------



## HBK 3:16

The Regent Alien. said:


> Is it me or does alicia fox looks like shes enjoying
> that a little bit? When paige runs her hand through alicias hair.
> 
> Look at alicia and you will see a hint of a smile.


Oh Alica is definitely enjoying it, kind of hard not too. :evil



NastyYaffa said:


> Some MARIA


Dat Maria kada


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## 666_The_Game_666

NastyYaffa said:


> Some MARIA


I love Paige and think shes the best looking woman in wrestling but fuck Maria is giving her a run for her money.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> She is sooo copying Maryse just watch this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2M3crfBYz4


Cant blame her for wanting to learn sexy from the sexiest of the sexy...but a pin doesn't make her Maryse levels of sexy.

Side topic; Paige fans can stop pretending the girl doesn't play up to her sexuality now.


----------



## PRODIGY

Greg Hay version 1 said:


>





virus21 said:


>


Da Queen & Sexy Star ::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

WWE Bring back maria and get her in the ring with paige.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^Hands down the sexist being ever to walk the planet earth!!!
And god i miss her so much!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Magic




----------



## Greg Hay version 1

*666_The_Game_666* as much as I like Paige she is nowhere near has hot as Maryse. She is hands down the hotter out of the 2.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Greg Hay version 1 said:


> *666_The_Game_666* as much as I like Paige she is nowhere near has hot as Maryse. She is hands down the hotter out of the 2.


It's called objectivity and everyone has their own opinions on attractiveness.


----------



## Café de René




----------



## RCSheppy

Aj is way too over-the-top with her expressions...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RCSheppy said:


> Aj is way too over-the-top with her expressions...


Aren't they all? lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Aj looks like a walking cartoon character. And thats a compliment.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B4ht1rfCAAEbEA6.mp4
Paige looks legit crushed!!!!:angel:angel


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## HBK 3:16

Mmm, both Summer and AJ looking great as always. bama


----------



## Northfrost

Nice "back" slapping gif.I wish they would have given Summer the chance to do something besides end up as a seldom used for anything on Raw/Smackdown but jobbing jobber type.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

SMACK DAT ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE Attitude

Larger gif of AJ Lee and Summer Rae, first time trying the *gifv* format, compressed from 20.5MB to 8.5MB

http://i.imgur.com/mqayk6r.gifv


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## cmase

Nikki has a stronger jawline than Cena in those gifs


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige gif from wwe2k 15 commercial. My god i love her with her hair pulled back like that!!!
http://i.imgur.com/tEEkn5H.gif

I had to link to it. Image came out as broken. Sorry.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

A Maryse Evamas said:


>


Thought she was rubbing herself when scrolling quickly. bama4


----------



## PRODIGY

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige gif from wwe2k 15 commercial. My god i love her with her hair pulled back like that!!!
> http://i.imgur.com/tEEkn5H.gif
> 
> I had to link to it. Image came out as broken. Sorry.












:done:done:done


----------



## HBK 3:16

Damn Paige bama4


----------



## virus21




----------



## chaudry

virus21 said:


>


Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww name pls


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

chaudry said:


> Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww name pls


Taeler Hendrix


----------



## Freeway.86

virus21 said:


>


Taeler is getting wonderfully thick in all the right places!


----------



## jcagnee

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Café de René

Can't believe there are people at TNA actually thinking Taeler isn't good looking.


----------



## Vårmakos

To be fair, Taeler was getting out of shape during her run in TNA (esp. compared to her early appearances). 

She has rounded out quiet nicely though.


----------



## virus21

Café de René said:


> Can't believe there are people at TNA actually thinking Taeler isn't good looking.


That was Dixie who said that. Funny how skinny as fuck Angelina is still there and looking more like a plastic doll.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Café de René said:


> Can't believe there are people at TNA actually thinking Taeler isn't good looking.


they thought she was getting chubby. Thicker imo. :agree:

edit: Maxine


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## The Regent Alien.

2 bad charlotte lost monday. And signs were not pointing to her joing the main roster.
Because i would love to see her destroy the bellabitches.

Nikki would not stand a chance.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Regent Alien. said:


> 2 bad charlotte lost monday. And signs were not pointing to her joing the main roster.
> Because i would love to see her destroy the bellabitches.
> 
> Nikki would not stand a chance.


LOL. IWC smarks hate on the Bellas but priase Charlotte of all people. Hilarious. Just keep hating Nikki and Brie because they're the Bellas regardless of what they do.


----------



## HBK 3:16

A Maryse Evamas said:


> LOL. IWC smarks hate on the Bellas but priase Charlotte of all people. Hilarious. Just keep hating Nikki and Brie because they're the Bellas regardless of what they do.


Difference is however that Charlotte unlike the Bellas is a great wrestler and a legit superstar in the making, both Bellas on the other hand are boring, horrible actors and pretty fucking bad in the ring; there's literally no likable qualities about either of them as performers.

And also, stop with the nonsense "IWC smarks hate them because they are the Bellas or models or whatever" nonsense you preach, we don't like them because they suck; plain and simple.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

HBK 3:16 said:


> Difference is however that Charlotte unlike the Bellas is a great wrestler and a legit superstar in the making, both Bellas on the other hand are boring, horrible actors and pretty fucking bad in the ring; there's literally no likable qualities about either of them as performers.
> 
> And also, stop with the nonsense "IWC smarks hate them because they are the Bellas or models or whatever" nonsense you preach, we don't like them because they suck; plain and simple.


Charlotte a great wrestler? No, just no, please stop with such nonsense. Then you go and say the Bellas suck and try to claim you're not just toeing the IWC cliche mentallity towards the Bellas. Seriously to think Charlotte is amazing and the Bellas suck completely you must have drank 10 peoples worth of IWC smark coolade.

CHarlotte is decent, nothing more. She's obviously still learning the ropes, calling her great after a year also makes a mockery out of truly great female wrestlers like Aliisa Flash that developed their skills over years as sopposed to getting a push because daddy is a legend.


----------



## jcagnee

She looks pretty damn good here


----------



## Zeroapoc

HBK 3:16 said:


> Difference is however that Charlotte unlike the Bellas is a great wrestler and a legit superstar in the making, both Bellas on the other hand are boring, horrible actors and pretty fucking bad in the ring; there's literally no likable qualities about either of them as performers.
> 
> And also, stop with the nonsense "IWC smarks hate them because they are the Bellas or models or whatever" nonsense you preach, *we don't like them because they suck*; plain and simple.


People make statements like this... *"We"*. Yet also claim there isn't an IWC Hive Mind.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

jcagnee said:


> She looks pretty damn good here


Agreed, younger brunette Rosa was gorgeous.



Zeroapoc said:


> People make statements like this... *"We"*. Yet also claim there isn't an IWC Hive Mind.


Exactly cant complain about being labelled a typical IWC smark when you also happily promote the collective herd mentality.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bellas and Paige at a house show












































A Maryse Evamas said:


> CHarlotte is decent, nothing more. She's obviously still learning the ropes, calling her great after a year also makes a mockery out of truly great female wrestlers like Aliisa Flash that developed their skills over years as sopposed to getting a push because daddy is a legend.


----------



## Freeway.86

Here are more gifs from that house show.


----------



## jcagnee

Freeway.86 said:


>


God bless these women :tucky


----------



## HBK 3:16

jcagnee said:


> God bless these women :tucky


Tell me about it. :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Bellas and Paige at a house show


GREAT PICS!!! Paige is hotlarious!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Freeway.86 said:


> Here are more gifs from that house show.


:banderasatass


----------



## The Regent Alien.

ASSBOLUTELY!!!


----------



## HHHGame78

Must have been Charlotte in that match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## HiddenFlaw

that pale white thickness


----------



## HBK 3:16

Freeway.86 said:


>


Dat sweet thickness on Paige. kada


----------



## jcagnee




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## HBK 3:16

Get out of here :side:


----------



## King Gimp2

God damn Paige, you have it going on.


----------



## CM12Punk

Oh my god, he's back.

And he blocked Paige's face. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

He's returned, STRONGER THAN EVER.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Paige still the GOAT, Emma too. kada


----------



## Joshi Judas

BAH GAWD IN HEAVEN, RTC IS BACK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hoping for some Naomi vs Nikki gifs thou :trips5 match was hot.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## The Regent Alien.

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I know this is mad old but here is young AJ Lee here from her early days.


----------



## jcagnee




----------



## DaCoolPlant




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## HBK 3:16

Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Paige, aige


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Morrison17 said:


>


Paige is into the Holiday spirit. :grin2:


----------



## MERPER

In the Nikki gif above with the white top, If you could actually see her lower half there and it wasn't so dark, I might have lost my mind. haha


----------



## RCSheppy

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I know this is mad old but here is young AJ Lee here from her early days.


If you told me this was last night I wouldn't even argue with you. She looks fucking 9.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

RCSheppy said:


> If you told me this was last night I wouldn't even argue with you. She looks fucking 9.


Good thing I got good buddies in all places. :wink2:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## PRODIGY

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


Becky is awesome.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Paige is into the Holiday spirit. :grin2:


Love the kissie faces and that hot little hip shimmy!!!!
Its hard to argue..Paige easily the sexiest being that has ever
walked the planet earth!!!


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Kaitlyn *

:banderas


----------



## jcagnee

Oh?


















:neymar


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lol I hope she isn't being forced to do this. If too excessive, she could end up injuring her neck. lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> :lol I hope she isn't being forced to do this. If too excessive, she could end up injuring her neck. lol


To be fair I am kind of digging it. It kind of makes her different on the NXT Diva's division.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> To be fair I am kind of digging it. It kind of makes her different on the NXT Diva's division.


I remember Orton re injuring his shoulder because of the punch to the mat he does before the RKO. So, maybe she should take it easy, but yeah, I like the Rocker Girl thing too. :smile2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> I remember Orton re injuring his shoulder because of the punch to the mat he does before the RKO. So, maybe she should take it easy, but yeah, I like the Rocker Girl thing too. :smile2:


Orton needed to be extra careful with that punch to the match before the RKO. I can see your point here. She should take it easy. Maybe do it every blue moon. :laugh:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yup, called it. The TD stars have her by the *****










Edit: Also, Naomi :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien.

jcagnee said:


> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :neymar


Emma. No more emmamma!!!:bosh2


----------



## virus21




----------



## jcagnee

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


>


:tucky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rusev lucky :woolcock


----------



## Slider575

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Yup, called it. The TD stars have her by the *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thank God she looked grossed out by Rosa, I will be bummed if they drag her even further down


----------



## Mr. I

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> :lol I hope she isn't being forced to do this. If too excessive, she could end up injuring her neck. lol


Wrestlers train to have very strong necks, she'll be fine.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

If guitarists and singers in metal bands can do that constantly every night while on tour I'm pretty sure some wrestler chick can handle doing it once or twice a week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:surprise: is that Serena?


----------



## islesfan13

O/t a bit but I never knew Paige was part Spanish. You learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## islesfan13

Ithil said:


> Wrestlers train to have very strong necks, she'll be fine.


really dumb gimmick but it wont hurt her neck.


----------



## Caffore

islesfan13 said:


> O/t a bit but I never knew Paige was part Spanish. You learn something new everyday I guess.


Source?


----------



## islesfan13

Caffore said:


> Source?


If I can locate the video ill post it. Its in the video where shes doing rally against bullying in England. Kids ask her if shes ever been bullied and she said that shes part Spanish and had a mustache when she was younger and people used to make fun of it.


----------



## islesfan13

heres the video


----------



## virus21

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> :surprise: is that Serena?


Yes


----------



## The Regent Alien.

islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlAbCbQVtlo
> heres the video


I bet the boys that might of picked on her as a kid.
Are looking at her now and saying..FUCK!!!!!!!!

Im sure even then paige was a cutie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Still no Nikki gifs from last weeks Smackdown or even TLC?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## metallon

OMG Paige!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Paige is back kada


----------



## HBK 3:16

Dat Paige :trips5


----------



## Mordecay

metallon said:


> OMG Paige!


That thing she does with the tongue always make me :banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw

jesus paige


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life

anyone noticed that Paige had the longest entrance on raw. everyone's music stopped as they were on the ramp still.


----------



## Freeway.86

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> anyone noticed that Paige had the longest entrance on raw. everyone's music stopped as they were on the ramp still.


Well she was the last one out there so that was likely why.


----------



## MERPER

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> anyone noticed that Paige had the longest entrance on raw. everyone's music stopped as they were on the ramp still.


of that particular group of Divas she is far and away the most popular... she got the biggest reaction and the crowd was chanting for her throughout the match, even when she wasn't in the ring.

Shame on WWE for not using her better, as in actually letting her wrestle a real match every once in a while... she's been written of since she lost the belt to AJ


----------



## jcagnee

Got some (under-appreciated) Brie


























:durant3


----------



## The Regent Alien.

PAIGE:trips5:trips5:trips5!!!

Damn my Glampire is looking Fanging and Banging!!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life

can anyone confirm this rumor, I read on twitter than Paige will be in scooby do 2 sequel from wwe films. I am looking but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

MERPER said:


> of that particular group of Divas she is far and away the most popular... she got the biggest reaction and the crowd was chanting for her throughout the match, even when she wasn't in the ring.
> 
> Shame on WWE for not using her better, as in actually letting her wrestle a real match every once in a while... she's been written of since she lost the belt to AJ


She's been getting matches every week on Superstars/Main Event.


----------



## MERPER

A Maryse Evamas said:


> She's been getting matches every week on Superstars/Main Event.


ahhh ok, I don't watch that stuff... I was specifically referring to the 2 shows people actually watch (RAW and Smackdown)....

would be nice to see her (a wrestler, regardless of gender, with actual talent) as opposed to a plethora of awfulness like the matadors or adam rose and the bunny or kane... or... you get my point


----------



## Jingoro

metallon said:


> OMG Paige!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 :kobe9 :kobe9 :kobe9


----------



## wowjames

MERPER said:


> ahhh ok, I don't watch that stuff... I was specifically referring to the 2 shows people actually watch (RAW and Smackdown)....


What an awful defence of your ignorance.


----------



## MERPER

wowjames said:


> What an awful defence of your ignorance.


Just to be crystal clear, I really wasn't trying to use it as a defense while putting on a full display of my ignorance by flat-out admitting that I only watch those 2 programs.


----------



## p862011

need some becky lynch cuteness!!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## PRODIGY

metallon said:


> OMG Paige!


Baddest chic in the game! :kobe4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Paige is cute and all, but I had to interject some variety into this thread. Old gifs coming through.


----------



## jcagnee

:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life




----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^Fella i like u. But u are like a broken record in your posts.
Change things-up. Talk about some one else.

Hey im one of the biggest paige marky marks and the paigey bunch.
But even i like the discuss others sometimes as well to keep things a little bit fresh.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life




----------



## The Regent Alien.

See that was not so bad. I didnt say u couldnt post paige gifs.
A little of this and a little of that.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Lana, Nikki and Maryse all looking fine.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## CJ




----------



## tahir_13

dayuuuuum


----------



## Mordecay

Is it just me or Paige's booty is actually bigger than ever? Not that I'm complaining, but next to Emma looks huge. Anyway beautiful as always, the pale goddess

I think Emma may join TD next season for those pics, if it is still on air (Meltzer doesn't give the show too much future and for a change, I agree with him).


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life

emma did say she is interested in joining total divas, heck if it was her, i would. She is hardly features and hardly wins on the main roster. Plus its a nice paycheck as well.

sucks Summer Rae left. We could have the real "BFFs" (paige/emma/summer) since they are real life bestfriends.


----------



## jcagnee

Mordecay said:


> Is it just me or Paige's booty is actually bigger than ever? Not that I'm complaining, but next to Emma looks huge.


Oh yeah bruh. It's clear Paige's been eating that soul food with them thighs lately


----------



## jcagnee

Oops wrong thread. Some gifs instead


----------



## HBK 3:16

Paige kada.


----------



## jcagnee

Hol' up. Emma's is more impressive than I realized. Dayum










































:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Paige & Emma kadakadakada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Paige's booty doesn't really look bigger to me. But she is flaunting it hella nice lately (Y)


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Natalya should really be careful tossing her opponents in the ring.


----------



## MERPER

^^^^^ oh come on, there has GOT TO BE an uncensored version of that.... haha


----------



## jcagnee

Right_To_Censor said:


> Natalya should really be careful tossing her opponents in the ring.


:gameover


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Nattie done flossed her in half.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## RCSheppy

NASCAR NAOMI!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

RCSheppy said:


> NASCAR NAOMI!


STALE EARNHART!!!!


----------



## Right_To_Censor

MERPER said:


> ^^^^^ oh come on, there has GOT TO BE an uncensored version of that.... haha


Yes, and sadly, WWE aired it on live television. But you don't have to thank me for censoring it, I'm just looking out for you guys.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CJ




----------



## MERPER

Right_To_Censor said:


> Yes, and sadly, WWE aired it on live television. But you don't have to thank me for censoring it, I'm just looking out for you guys.


I know they aired it, I watched the show. It was great. While I enjoy your shtick, it's also kind of cruel. Hopefully, someone gets an uncensored version and posts it on these boards.


----------



## CJ




----------



## SniperNoSniping

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:homer6


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Nattie u did that on purpose.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

MERPER said:


> I know they aired it, I watched the show. It was great. *While I enjoy your shtick, it's also kind of cruel*. Hopefully, someone gets an uncensored version and posts it on these boards.


Millions of innocent children witnessed Nikki Bella's wrestling trunks become a thong before their very eyes, and there was nothing their parents could do to protect them from it. 

What's more cruel than that?























































*Doesn't seem so cruel now, huh?*


----------



## HBK 3:16

When will someone humble this troll?


----------



## MERPER

^^^^ no, it's cruel... we live in too much of a PG world... if parents don't like it then they can not pay for a ticket for their kid to go to the event...

I mean at the same event, they let their children watch men solve their problems by beating on one another and throwing punches, instead of talking anything out... 

They watched one guy threaten to break another guy's neck and paralyze him... really quality...

at other events they get to watch Adam Rose come out with women wearing very little and basically perpetuating the pros of an orgy... solid...

and I am sure these are the same parents who buy countless video games for their kids that promote the gun culture of America. stopping kids from seeing a bit more of a woman't butt cheek for 1.5 seconds is going to make zero difference on that kid's life.

EDIT: Not you, HBK, I was referring to the censorship fool above you.


----------



## HBK 3:16

MERPER said:


> ^^^^ no, it's cruel... we live in too much of a PG world... if parents don't like it then they can not pay for a ticket for their kid to go to the event...
> 
> I mean at the same event, they let their children watch men solve their problems by beating on one another and throwing punches, instead of talking anything out...
> 
> They watched one guy threaten to break another guy's neck and paralyze him... really quality...
> 
> at other events they get to watch Adam Rose come out with women wearing very little and basically perpetuating the pros of an orgy... solid...
> 
> and I am sure these are the same parents who buy countless video games for their kids that promote the gun culture of America. stopping kids from seeing a bit more of a woman't butt cheek for 1.5 seconds is going to make zero difference on that kid's life.
> 
> EDIT: Not you, HBK, I was referring to the censorship fool above you.


I know you were directing that towards RTC, and I have to say excellent quality post mate. :clap


----------



## Right_To_Censor

Merp and HBK, the only thing stronger than the abnormal levels of seriousness you have for women's wrestling gifs, is my commitment to decency.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I tried to take on RTC last year, and he hit me with the 










and it was :gameover for me.


----------



## MERPER

I am not really trying to take him on. My first comment was meant in a sarcastic way about it being cruel because I know his shtick and a majority of the time I find it relatively funny.

I got serious after the next comment about children and what they were "exposed to" as though they saw a woman working a pole at a strip club.

Quite frankly, he can post all the censored gifs he wants, there's plenty uncensored out there. Not like he's ridding the internet of gifs.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## jcagnee

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:durant3


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

thanks to womenofwrestling gifs for this beautiful gif set :zayn3


----------



## Nocturnal

swagger_ROCKS said:


> thanks to womenofwrestling gifs for this beautiful gif set :zayn3




^^^ Mandy Leon
:sodone


----------



## metallon




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

fuck... :done


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Many Leon :homer


----------



## metallon




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Emma

















Brie Bella









Natalya/Paige


----------



## dj161

Paige on a treadmill :yum:


----------



## Freeway.86

Some more! Been waiting to see this giffed!


----------



## MERPER

BtheVampireSlayer,

nice gifs from last night's episode of Total Divas.

I was wondering if you have or can make one from the brief clip where they are at Summer Slam and Nikki and Brie begin walking to the ring from the back.

There is a brief second or 2 where they show a behind shot of them walking and Nikki's booty looks mighty fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

More gifs from last nights episode of Total Divas.
Paige


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> More gifs from last nights episode of Total Divas.
> Paige


The Total Divas make-up artist ut


----------



## Londrick

Paige telling people to suck it: :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## islesfan13

Brie Bella said:


> Paige telling people to suck it: :banderas


Londrick that AVI :done


----------



## ZigZagging

the divas prove (paige, nikki, nattie, aj) that when given time they can put on a great match. I hope the wwe does something different for mania. 

A Fatal four way in the first ever Divas Ladder match; Paige vs Nikki vs Nattie vs AJ (if she is around).

Paige has experience with hardcore matches, she had a NO DQ match against her mom in Shimmer. Lita & Trish use to jump off ladders. Lita & Victoria had a cage match on RAW.


----------



## p862011




----------



## jcagnee

p862011 said:


>


Oh? :tommy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Londrick

Jimmy :lmao



islesfan13 said:


> Londrick that AVI :done


I know she looks so cute. Had to change it though. Nothing against Paige, but Iggy > Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> More gifs from last nights episode of Total Divas.
> Paige


PAIGE.

Perfect Angel In Gods Eyes!!!:angel


----------



## MERPER

Anyone able to help out and gif the 2-second clip of Nikki and Brie walking from backstage towards the arena at SummerSlam that aired on the most recent episode of Total Divas?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

p862011 said:


>


Too much.... :lmao :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## NastyYaffa

Somebody needs to make some Alexa Bliss gifs from the latest episode of NXT!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

yes alexa bliss gifs please


----------



## Right_To_Censor

NastyYaffa said:


> Somebody needs to make some Alexa Bliss gifs from the latest episode of NXT!





HiddenFlaw said:


> yes alexa bliss gifs please




































Even threw in a bonus Sasha Banks. You're Welcome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21




----------



## NastyYaffa

Right_To_Censor said:


> Even threw in a bonus Sasha Banks. You're Welcome.


:cry


----------



## Freeway.86

Right_To_Censor said:


> Even threw in a bonus Sasha Banks. You're Welcome.


Alexa isn't even wearing anything revealing! You go too far!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

DAT TARYN!!!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

MERPER said:


> Anyone able to help out and gif the 2-second clip of Nikki and Brie walking from backstage towards the arena at SummerSlam that aired on the most recent episode of Total Divas?


----------



## MERPER

^^^^^ Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## p862011

:trips8


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Think Sasha wants to be Blissed.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## jcagnee

Right_To_Censor said:


>


Dude you made that like a billion times more dirty WITH the censor lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Lol. RTC even blurred out Sasha's tongue in that last one. Take this rep sir.


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ZigZagging

i want that hat, anybody know where i can get it. i love off with their heads.


----------



## Morrison17

Eva Marie's ass gif from Total Divas's backstage segment?


----------



## Big Dog

Wish it was clearer.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B7Ku1kNCUAA-8-W.mp4


----------



## Flair Shot

Morrison17 said:


> Eva Marie's ass gif from Total Divas's backstage segment?


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Paige is such an adorable goofball haha. Even my sister (who never knew who Paige was prior to TD) is now a fan of hers.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Spoiler: bigger


----------



## MERPER

^^^ Thanks for that.

It appears between RAW the last few weeks and the last 2 episodes of total divas they are making it a point to feature her butt more prominently.

They claim they don't want "sex to sell" but they know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Freeway.86

Dat Paige booty!! :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> Dat Paige booty!! :banderas


Best booty in wrestling :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^^.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## deadman18




----------



## NastyYaffa

Back when AJ was looking so fine :zayn3


----------



## PRODIGY

Freeway.86 said:


> Dat Paige booty!! :banderas





swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa

:zayn3


----------



## HBK 3:16

Freeway.86 said:


> Dat Paige booty!! :banderas


Dat Paige, god that ass. kada


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Her entire body is so beautiful. Perfect proportions. 

BAE!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Simply Flawless

BarneyArmy said:


>


:abed

Good camera work


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Outside of Naomi none of these girls have bootys, they just have asses. You want a skinny chick with a booty look at Mercedes Terrell.










RKO361 said:


>





NastyYaffa said:


>





Leonardo Spanky said:


> Spoiler: bigger





BarneyArmy said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## CJ




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

This new attire being approved by Vince thou :wall


----------



## PRODIGY

why2cj said:


>


Who's the blonde?


----------



## Freeway.86

Legasee said:


> Who's the blonde?


Taryn


----------



## Londrick

Paige really needs to get her own thread. :lol


----------



## CJ

Legasee said:


> Who's the blonde?


Knockouts Champion Taryn Terrell.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Greg Hay version 1




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh my Velvet Dat ass.


----------



## metallon

Natalya's boobs ...


----------



## Right_To_Censor

^^^Terrible.


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:wall


----------



## ahmedgnaoui

Terrible.


----------



## virus21




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## CM12Punk

I always lol when they zoom up on her tits.


----------



## Silent Alarm

RKO361 said:


>


Is that a Bella?


----------



## Lexrules

RKO361 said:


>


I always pictured Nikki to have those big half dollar nipples. Turns out I was right.:bo


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


>


:clap


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Joshi Judas

Gifs of Nattie groping Paige from Total Divas please bama4


----------



## CJ

RAVEN said:


> Gifs of Nattie groping Paige from Total Divas please bama4


----------



## Joshi Judas

You da real MVP @why2cj kada kada


----------



## CJ

RAVEN said:


> You da real MVP @why2cj kada kada


----------



## CJ

Morrison17 said:


> Rebel practising her entrance
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/yH290eK46-/


Rebel :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

why2cj said:


>



Paige was 2 cute in that last segmet. Such a fun/life lovin gurl!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

why2cj said:


>


She needs 2ve that red attire as her fulltime attire.
It looks the best of all her ring gears.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## jcagnee

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


That new attire. #Queen :tucky


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Simply Flawless

RKO361 said:


>


The camera guy is not subtle when zooming in on her chest


----------



## Freeway.86

Simply Flawless said:


> The camera guy is not subtle when zooming in on her chest


Well she's not being subtle herself.


----------



## MERPER

Freeway.86 said:


> Well she's not being subtle herself.


Nikki is anything but subtle. She is constantly either talking about her breasts, showing them off on purpose (she got them for a reason) or flaunting her booty.

Last episode, she was talking about how she had to eat a certain way because she needed energy to ride Cena cowgirl style during sex later that night.

and this is why WWE pisses people off. It's ok for all that to occur from your divas, but you can't have any sexual context in shows whatsoever? you won't allow them to appear in Playboy anymore?

such a load of crap


----------



## WWE Attitude

slower:


----------



## Flair Shot

MERPER said:


> Nikki is anything but subtle. She is constantly either talking about her breasts, showing them off on purpose (she got them for a reason) or flaunting her booty.
> 
> Last episode, she was talking about how she had to eat a certain way because she needed energy to ride Cena cowgirl style during sex later that night.
> 
> and this is why WWE pisses people off. It's ok for all that to occur from your divas, but you can't have any sexual context in shows whatsoever? you won't allow them to appear in Playboy anymore?
> 
> such a load of crap


TD is TV-14. The WWE itself is PG, that's why.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover




----------



## MERPER

RKO361 said:


> TD is TV-14. The WWE itself is PG, that's why.


Of course, and that totally makes sense though I still hate how they do this. They know what they're doing and it's cruel.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

NastyYaffa said:


>


Going to miss her in TNA


----------



## Jersey

is Velvet really gone from tna or is it part of the storyline ?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Scarlett kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:done


----------



## metallon

Damn, dat Scarlett! WWE should sign her!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## MERPER

Nikki's ass last night was incredible... the director must have known it too since he wouldn't show the booty shake thing she does on her entrance


----------



## HHHGame78

Any TD gifs last night? Especially Paige leaving the Performance Center.


----------



## Freeway.86

Paige had a couple great ones!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## The Regent Alien.

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige had a couple great ones!


Cheeks of an angel!!!!:angel:angel:angel


----------



## The Regent Alien.

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


2 cute for scoot!!!!


----------



## metallon




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Maria wanted the D so bad in this seg. :lel


----------



## virus21




----------



## Right_To_Censor

Hello Frequent visitors of this thread, 

I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

wait, you were banned for that, but some dude was able to make the AJ bait thread a while back? :swaggerwhat


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


That is weird if people actually get offended by this, I have seen your posts many times and I always felt that it was hilarious, intended for fun in a forum 'heel' fashion. Really a shame if you were to stop with this.


----------



## Hallofpain

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


I love your posts too. I just always picture you looking like Stevie Richards


----------



## Café de René

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


I thought that was very harsh, especially considering there are people out there making much more offensive posts or bait threads on a daily basis that never got banned.


----------



## Mordecay

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige had a couple great ones!


I'm really trying not to objectify this girl and admire her for her in-ring talent and charisma, but this kind of things just make it so damn hard :homer

Paige's booty >>>>>>>


----------



## MERPER

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


I find your act funny, especially how for most of them it makes them even more dirty in a way. And it was cool how you stuck to it and never wavered at all.

The one time I commented on one was in a sarcastic manner about how you did it on one I had wanted but I wasn't actually mad, i expected it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


What the heck?! RTC is my favorite thing on this board. Seriously when you blurred out Sasha Banks' tongue I spit Sprite all over my monitor.


----------



## Lexrules

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


Right_To_Censor got Censored. :moyes4


----------



## JEKingOfKings

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maria wanted the D so bad in this seg. :lel


Is that the segment where Hemme did the splits on the pie?

And LOL at Tajiri.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## The Regent Alien.

NastyYaffa said:


>



:whoo:whoo:whoo!!!!!

Kraft dinner cutie!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## virus21




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Taryn is yummy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:whoo


----------



## PRODIGY

Ivelisse :durant3


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Naomi










And was this Emma before she got her boobs done? Her boobs ain't looking too firm here :hmm:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hello Frequent visitors of this thread,
> 
> I'm just dropping in to say that I've been humbled, figuratively and literally. All the things I posted in this section were only to amuse people as a forum "heel" but I never meant to upset anyone. So I just wanted to say that I won't post anymore gifs or anything and I apologize to Paige fans for that "Paige Depreciation Thread" that I got banned for.


What? Noooo. Think of the children. It was always obvious you're just having fun with the RTC gifs.


----------



## mrxrival




----------



## Café de René




----------



## Ander




----------



## GREEK FREAK

Ander said:


>


I kept staring at Renee's boobs when I was watching that episode lol :lenny

Nikki :lenny


----------



## virus21




----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Oh Dat Brooke.


----------



## Jersey

Jesus christ Brooke


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## jcagnee

mrxrival said:


>


:durant3 Holy shit there's gotta be more gifs from this night right? Dayuuum


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BarneyArmy said:


>


lol guy at the next table needs to stop playing. 

 AJ and Cesaro. That laugh at the end, so cute. Can't remember what Cesaro said, but I'm pretty sure she genuinely chuckled at it. lol


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## virus21




----------



## RCSheppy

Maria!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Cleavage

Nikki Mode

Also quick question does this thread take quite a bit of time to load or is it just my laptop.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Cleavage said:


> Nikki Mode
> 
> Also quick question does this thread take quite a bit of time to load or is it just my laptop.


Not just you, don't worry about it :waffle


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## The Regent Alien.

My sweet=p!! God is she enchanting!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cleavage said:


> Nikki Mode
> 
> Also quick question does this thread take quite a bit of time to load or is it just my laptop.


Same here. It happens to any gif thread I go in, in general. I believe it's a chrome matter thou. In Firefox it loads fine and doesn't freeze up while loading the gifs. But I would rather not run 2 browsers at the same time on my laptop. lol


----------



## Cleavage

i guess i might make a new thread soon, this is already on 133 pages.


----------



## Freeway.86

Cleavage said:


> i guess i might make a new thread soon, this is already on 133 pages.


113? It says 330 on my browser.


----------



## chronoxiong

My lord. Nikki's ass and the sexiness of Paige. That can make anyone bust a nut. :favre


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Cleavage said:


> Nikki Mode
> 
> Also quick question does this thread take quite a bit of time to load or is it just my laptop.


Dear god Nikki looked incredible on Raw.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## Joshi Judas

Freeway.86 said:


> 113? It says 330 on my browser.



Depends on if you have 10 posts per page or 25 posts per page in your profile settings.

Really digging Nikki's new look. Her attire was incredible anyway, I like that she ditched the hat and is wearing a ponytail.


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## jcagnee

EvaMaryse said:


>





RKO361 said:


>


Dayuuuum she know she bad af. That donk :kobe4


----------



## Jingoro

nikki is hot as hell, but i think lana is a great example of how classy hot beats whorish hot every time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## ElTerrible

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


That´s one ugly ******.


----------



## Vårmakos

I feel like a weirdo for instantly noticing Noelle Foley back there.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## JafarMustDie

Fap worthy thread.


----------



## Morrison17

Lesnar Mode


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Lexrules

NastyYaffa said:


>



WOOOOOOO... Paige is ready to ride Space Mountain.


----------



## HBK 3:16

NastyYaffa said:


> *Paige*


Damn, just damn!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lol that flair gif.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige & Summer!!!!:brock4


----------



## Matt Striker

Maria Kanellis saved while ODB is superkicked by Matt Taven & Michael Bennett.


----------



## PRODIGY

Morrison17 said:


> Lesnar Mode


Becky tho!:banderas


----------



## Matt Striker

1) Awesome Kong finishes Madison Rayne impressively with the Implant buster.

2) Catrina licking Argenis on Lucha Underground.

3) Mil Muertes with a "message" for Catrina.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, Maxine. 

Naomi thou :whoo


----------



## wagnike2

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, Maxine.
> 
> Naomi thou :whoo


Yep.


----------



## Matt Striker

Paige was very active last night on RAW. Here are some highlights. :grin2:


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## HBK 3:16

Dat Paige :homer


----------



## Jersey

Matt Striker said:


> Paige was very active last night on RAW. Here are some highlights. :grin2:


thank you:grin2:


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## HHHGame78

Paige stole that outfit off Blue Pants btw with Mia Yim looking on. They were Rosebuds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:dead3


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige= Cuteness/Hotness overload!!!!!


----------



## Café de René




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Nightrow




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Morrison17

Can someone explain the love for Blue Pants? 

I do follow indies and I think I'd knew if she was like a super good in the ring, but I never heard about her till NXT. And she'd cute, but not like playboy model type a hottie to be obsessed with her that much.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

NastyYaffa said:


>


 @HornSnaggle


----------



## Freeway.86

Morrison17 said:


> Can someone explain the love for Blue Pants?
> 
> I do follow indies and I think I'd knew if she was like a super good in the ring, but I never heard about her till NXT. And she'd cute, but not like playboy model type a hottie to be obsessed with her that much.


Just speaking for myself, it's more about the absurdity of it all. I mean, she's called Blue Pants. She had a titantron of just blue pants. Her entrance music is Big Cass humming the Price is Right theme. It's just so absurdly hilarious.


----------



## Café de René

Freeway.86 said:


> Just speaking for myself, it's more about the absurdity of it all. I mean, she's called Blue Pants. She had a titantron of just blue pants. Her entrance music is Big Cass humming the Price is Right theme. It's just so absurdly hilarious.


This, but I also came to love her indy work when I looked into it. She's no GOAT when it comes to pure wrestling but in my opinion she's one of the most entertaining and creative people in women wrestling. Blue Pants is just one of the many absurdly awesome things she's ever done.

Oh and on top of that, I think she's pretty damn cute.


----------



## Jersey

NastyYaffa said:


>


She's wifey material


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Not minding the paige ass shots. But hows about
some gifs of her life affirming smile!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse




----------



## jcagnee

Ivelisse and that DONK...




























:wall


----------



## Jersey

EvaMaryse said:


>


she looks cock-eyed here


----------



## PRODIGY

jcagnee said:


> Ivelisse and that DONK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall


BRUH!:sodone


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jersey




----------



## -XERO-

<<<<Converted Paige fan

Just gonna browse through this thread for a while....
:evil


----------



## King Gimp

jcagnee said:


> Ivelisse and that DONK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------

